# TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!



## muh.gp (12. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

der Countdown läuft! Spaten, Spitzhacke und Schaufel liegen bereit! Nach monatelangen Ideen, Planungen und Überlegungen werde ich nun mein zweites Teichprojekt in Angriff nehmen.

Ich gönne dem neuen Teich jetzt mal ein eigenes Thema und auch die Einstufung in die Rubrik "Mein Teich und ich" habe ich bewusst gewählt, da ich nicht nur über den Bau, sondern auch die weitere Entwicklung meiner Teiche berichten möchte. Hier mal der Link zum bestehenden Teich:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37134

Ein kleiner Blick in die Vergangenheit: Seit dem Sommer 2012 bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen, aber feinen Terrassenteichs. Die "Pfütze" hat ein Volumen von etwa 3.000l und ist die Heimat von 10 Goldfischen und 7 Bitterlingen. Der Teich läuft bisher bestens, alles ist im "grünen" Bereich. Doch bereits im September 2012 geisterten mir wenige Wochen nach der Fertigstellung die ersten Erweiterungsgedanken durch den Kopf. 

Die ersten Entwürfe entstanden und wurden hier im Forum zur Diskussion frei gegeben:

 

Dieser Plan verschwand dann aber bald in der Schublade... Zu viel Platzverlust für die Terrasse und zu wenig echte Erweiterung!

Also ging es in die zweite Planungsstufe, die eine Verlegung des Teichs auf die Rasenfläche direkt vor der höher gesetzten Terrasse vorsah:

    

Der Teich sollte - inklusive eines gemauerten "Pflanzfilters" mit Überlauf zum Hauptbecken - ein Volumen von ca. 10.000l haben. Meine bessere Hälfte schlucke ein mal kurz und genehmigte den Plan.

Doch der Winter war lang und geprägt von stundenlangen Lektüren hier im Forum. Und so kam es, wie es kommen musste... Inspiriert von vielen Beiträgen, tollen Bildern und super Ideen wanderte ich bei meinen Raucherrundgängen durch meinen Garten und der Wahnsinn begann... . Das Motto lautete nun: Wenn schon, dann richtig!

Und so entstand dieser ambitionierte Plan (inzwischen im Kopf schon etwas abgeändert):

       

Doch wie verkaufe ich diese Version meiner Gattin? Schwierig! Mir wurde Wahnsinn unterstellt und mit Auszug gedroht! Der Steitpunkt: Der Weg zur Treppe ist unsere "Hauptstraße" zwischen Haus und Auto... Und da kommt jetzt eine Brücke über das Wasser hin! Doch letztlich konnte ich meine Holde mit viel Überzeugungskraft für das Projekt gewinnen... SIEG!

Die Randdaten waren schnell geklärt. Der Teich wird ca. 8m x 2,5m groß, hinzu kommt der gemauerte "Pflanzfilter". Auf der linken Seite richte ich im Anschluss an die neue Holzterrasse (siehe Skizze) eine ein Meter lange und etwa 0,5 Meter tiefe "Gründelzone" ein, die mit feinem Kies bestückt wird. Ich habe viel dazu gelesen, Vor- und Nachteile für mich abgewogen und werde es einfach mal probieren. Sollte es nicht funktionieren ist der Kies auch schnell wieder draußen.
Auf der rechten Seite wird eine Sumpfzone eingerichtet. Diese soll auch etwa einen Meter lang sein, die Tiefe wird von 0,2 auf 0,1 in Richtung Teichrand sinken. Dieser Bereich wird mit größeren Steinen etwas abgetrennt und soll für Fische nicht erreichbar sein.
Zwischen diesen beiden flachen Zonen wird der Teich mittels steilen Wänden schnell tief. Als maximale Tiefe strebe ich 1,6 Meter an. Der Teichgrund soll schräg auf diesen Punkt zulaufen, da an dieser Stelle der Bodenablauf seinen Platz finden wird. Eine Bodenbelag ist nicht geplant, höchstens ein paar größere Steine sollen hier der Optik wegen eingebracht werden. Ein Skimmer ist ebenfalls fest eingeplant.
Das Teichvolumen sollte irgendwo zwischen 17.000 und 20.000 Litern liegen. Bei der Folie habe ich mich für eine 1,15mm EPDM-Folie auf einem 500er Vlies entschieden.

Die geplante Technik (Skizzen Dank der Anregungen hier im Forum nicht mehr ganz aktuell):

    

In der Endversion möchte ich beide Teiche zu einem großen Wasserkreislauf verbinden, zunächst werden beide "Gewässer" aber autark laufen. Der bisherige Terrassenteich behält dabei seine Technik. 
Teich 2.0 wird zunächst mit einer Pumpenkammer bestückt, die von Bodenablauf und Skimmer befüllt wird. Dort verrichtet dann eine EcoMax 10.000l-Pumpe ihren Dienst und liefert das Wasser an einen TMC Pro Clear 55 Watt UVC-Klärer. Von dort geht das Wasser über einen Compactsieve II in den Wiltec CBF-350C Drei-Kammern-Filter. Ich habe lange über einen Eigenbau des Filters nachgedacht. Doch ein weiteres großes, dazu gemauertes Loch im Garten wäre wohl zum Scheidungsgrund mutiert... 
Letztlich fließt der Hauptteil des Wasser direkt, ein kleiner Anteil über den "Pflanzfilter" in den Teich zurück.

       

Die Pumpenkammer (grüne Regentonne) wird im Boden versenkt. Die restliche Technik erhält ihren Platz in Teilen des Holzunterstandes. Der Bereich wird dann mit Holz verkleidet. Zudem habe ich vor eine mobile Dämmung mit Steinwolle zu installieren, damit auch ein Winterbetrieb möglich ist. Aber das ist Zukunftsmusik... jetzt soll erst mal der Sommer kommen!

Der geplante Besatz:

Binnen weniger Monate bin ich vom __ Goldfisch-Fan zum Koi-Jünger mutiert und entsprechend habe ich den neuen Teich geplant. Der bisherige Besatz bleibt. Hinzu kommen die sieben Fische, die den Winter im Nachwuchscenter (kleines Aquarium im Wohnzimmer) verbracht haben und prächtig gewachsen sind. Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich werde mich von meinen Goldfischen NICHT trennen.
Allerdings werde ich Vorkehrungen zur Geburtenkontrolle installieren. Zunächst wird zukünftig in jedem Teich ein Sonnenbarsch auf Patrouille gehen. Zudem werden ich den Besatz beim Liebesspiel beobachten und versuchen nach "Jägern" und "Gejagten" zu trennen. Ich habe ja zwei Becken...

Als Erstbesatz in Sachen Koi sind zunächst sechs einjährige Edelkarpfen geplant. Ich möchte bewusst kleine Fische, da mich auch Wachstum und Entwicklung interessieren. Als Höchstbesatz sind 10 bis 12 Fische angedacht, aber das hat Zeit... Nach dem Besuch beim Koihändler und der Betrachtung von ausgewachsenen 80cm-Koi ist das eigentlich schon zu viel... aber warten wir ab!

Ach ja, die erste Baumaßnahme habe ich schon abgeschlossen:

 

Meiner besseren Hälfte habe ich das Hochbeet als Erleichterung beim Gemüseanbau verkauft, für mich es eher die Entsorgungsstation für die ersten 3 bis 4 cbm Aushub....

Leider bin ich die nächsten beiden Wochenenden handballtechnisch voll ausgebucht und so werden die ersten Ausgrabungen wohl nur abends ablaufen. Aber Ende April/Anfang Mai habe ich zehn Tage frei! Ein Urlaub der familienintern als "Teichurlaub" deklariert ist und für mich nur zum Bau genutzt wird. Mal sehen, wie weit ich komme....

Puuh, das war jetzt eine Menge Text, aber ich hätte noch mehr schreiben können... Ab sofort werde ich versuchen mich mit Worten zurück zu halten und Bilder sprechen zu lassen.

Schon vorab möchte ich mich für Eure Unterstützung bedanken. Probleme werden auftauchen und dann setze ich auf die vielen Experten hier im Forum! 

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Moin Holger,
sehr plastisch geschildert, ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen... wo die Reise hingehen soll.
Beim lesen sind mir jedoch ein paar Dinge aufgefallen, wo es jetzt ein "?" im Kopf hat.
Bin sicher, DU hast garantiert Antworten dazu.... also...
1. Du betitelst die Treppe runter in den Garten als *"Hauptstraße" zwischen Auto und Haus*, welche zukünftig durch eine Brücke ersetzt werden soll. Heißt dies, das z.B. sämtliche Einkäufe dann zukünftig über die Brücke getragen werden sollen... oder gibt es auch noch auf der anderen Seite des Hauses einen günstigeren Zugang in selbiges?

2. Das clever ausgedachte "Hochbeet für die Gattin":__ nase... wird bei weitem nicht reichen für den Erdaushub... wie kannst Du die Mengen an Erdreich wegschaffen, hast Du vom Garten aus die Möglichkeit des Abtransports?

3. Thema Sonnenbarsch... wir haben ja auch die "Goldfischpolizei" im Teich und sind sehr zufrieden mit "Jonny & Butch", vor allem seitdem wir "Butch" dazugesetzt haben. Zu zweit herrscht da wohl ein gewisses Konkurrenzverhalten und wir haben so gut wie gar keine Sarasa- oder __ Shubunkin-Nachzucht, was uns auch sehr Recht ist. Allerdings blieb natürlich auch der __ Schnecken- und Froschlaich auf der Strecke, was wir ein wenig schade fanden. Schnecken haben wir dann in die 2 deutlich kleineren fischlosen Teichlein umgesetzt, da hatte es dann auch Schnecken-Nachzucht im letzten Sommer. Solltest Du Dich für Sonnenbarsch entscheiden, wäre es wohl fair, wenn es 2 (+) würden, aber aufgepasst, dass sie gleichgeschlechtlich sind. Sie vermehren sich nämlich ebenfalls wie verrückt, ein user hier kann ein Lied davon singen.

Ansonsten toi, toi, toi,
ich werde Dein sehr ambitioniertes Projekt verfolgen,
Bilder, Bilder, Bilder... bin schon gespannt!


----------



## muh.gp (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

WOW! Nur ein paar Minuten im Netz und schon Feedback! Ich liebe dieses Forum...

Meine Antworten:

1. Ja, ist auch Transportweg, daher werde ich die Brücke einen Meter breit machen und mit Geländer versehen. 

2. Der Aushub passt natürlich und leider nicht in das Hochbeet. Aber zumindest ein Teil... Einen weiteren Teil des Aushubs werde ich zum Ausgleich des Rasens los. Der Rest - sicher der größte Anteil - wird "entsorgt". Einer meiner Freunde gestaltet seinen Garten neu und braucht Erde, alternativ hat mein Schwager eine große Landwirtschaft mit Wald.  Ist dann aber beides mit Logistik verbunden...:? Ach ja, noch ein Zusatz. Bisher plane ich mangels Platz für Technik mit Handarbeit... 

3. Die eingeschlechtliche Pärchen-Variante leuchtet ein. Platz habe ich ja... __ Schnecken habe ich jetzt schon im Teich, allerdings nur im oberen "Wasserfall-Becken", dafür ziemlich viel, da fischfrei. Im neuen Teich sollte der Pflanzfilter diese Rolle übernehmen, der ist auch "ohne". Wegen der __ Frösche mach ich mir keine allzu große Sorgen. Wir wohnen mitten in der Stadt und Frösche habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich denke der Einzug von Fröschen ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

Bilder werde ich liefern. Versprochen! 

Grüße!


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger.

Da hast du Dir ja einen feinen Plan zusammen gebaut und sehr schön geschildert. Also ich kann mir das fertige Endergebnis schon jetzt anhand deiner teils künstlerisch begabten Skizzen in Kombintaion mit den Bildern gut vorstellen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und Spaß und freue mich schon auf die Baudoku.


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,

 das wird ein feines Hochbeet -  


Gut Ding will Weile haben 

deine Planung ist gut - das Ergebnis wird bestimmt noch besser. 

Da kann man dir nur noch trocknes Wetter beim Graben wünschen und keinen Bauschutt im Boden wünschen.




 und immer schön Bilder machen


----------



## muh.gp (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

obwohl ich zwischen Heimbüro und Training nur ein paar Minuten Zeit hatte, konnte ich bei dem schönen Wetter den Spaten nicht links liegen lassen:

 
*O'zapft is!*

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Mensch Holger,

vom __ Goldfisch-Fan zum Koi-Kichi .... war ja zu erwarten ...

Herzlich Willkommen in der Reihen der Koibekloppten ... 

Ich bin tierisch gespannt auf Deine Baudoku, scheint ja ein tolles Projekt zu werden 


Mandy


----------



## California1 (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger, 
Ich bin mit sicher, dass es ein sehr schöner Teich wird 
Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder die du reinstellst 

LG


----------



## muh.gp (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Ein erledigtes Hallo,

eigentlich soll man am siebten Tag ja ruhen... oder eben Gartenarbeit tun! 

Bei strahlend blauem Himmel konnte ich nicht an mich halten und musste zum Spaten greifen  und kann vermelden: 

*Das Hochbeet ist voll!*

 

Und so habe ich gemeinsam mit der Unterstützung meiner Söhne (11 und 9) den Großteil des zukünftigen Gründelbereichs ausgehoben und gestaltet.

       

Da ich beim Bau den Grundsatz habe, dass ich so viel Altmaterial wie möglich verbauen möchte (um es nicht entsorgen zu müssen!), habe ich die alten Rasenkantensteine und Wegplatten gleich verbaut. 
Der höhere Teil wird an der ganzen Seite (zum Rasen) durchgezogen, hier sollen Uferpflanzen gedeihen. Die Steine liegen jetzt mal, werden aber untereinander noch vermörtelt.

Während die Männer buddelten, hat meine Liebste gleich die Pergola bewohnbar gemacht und danach gab es den verdienten Lohn: Die Eröffnung der Grillsaison 2013 - LECKER!

       

Nachdem die Wassertemperatur im Teich heute auf 15,5 Grad (!) gestiegen ist und ich keine Lust zum Putzen des Nachwuchscenters (Aquarium im Wohnzimmer) hatte, wurde der Nachwuchs in den Teich über gesetzt. Erst waren die Kleinen etwas scheu, doch die Annäherung an die Großen verlief problemlos. Bei der ersten Fütterung waren dann auch alle schon kräftig auf Beutefang.

       

Allerdings ist jetzt ganz schön Betrieb im Teich und vollkommen klar, dass es nur eine Übergangslösung bis zur Fertigstellung von Teich 2.0 ist. Danach wird nach Geschlecht getrennt.

So nun geht es aufs Sofa - verdient haben wir es uns!

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



> ....Raucherrundgängen durch meinen Garten und der Wahnsinn begann... . Das Motto lautete nun: Wenn schon, dann richtig!
> 
> Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich werde mich von meinen Goldfischen NICHT trennen.


 

Früher oder später sollen nur noch Koi drin sein :smoki 

hehe





Hast dich ja gut vorbereitet,
viel Erfolg beim Bau und immer gutes Wetter wünsch ich dir


----------



## muh.gp (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

heute war für den Teichbauer mal wieder Bescherung! Gleich zwei Päckchen kamen... Schön!

Der Inhalt: 

Bodenablauf, Skimmer, 110er Flansche und zwei 110er Zugschieber

Die letztgenannten haben mich ganz schön erschreckt! Monsterteile und mächtig schwer. Ich mache mir ein bisschen Sorgen wegen des Einbaus... Geplant ist, dass die beiden Zugschieber zwischen Einlauf von Bodenablauf/Skimmer und der Pumpenkammer (200l Regentonne) installiert werden um den Zulauf regulieren zu können. Vom Teich kommend werden die Rohre in der Mauer der Pumpenkammer fixiert - das ist kein Problem. Etwas Sorgen bereitet mir die Zuführung zur Regentonne über einen Flansch... Hält das die Tonne aus oder soll ich das Rohr zwischen Zugschieber und Tonne noch irgendwie fixieren? Zum Beispiel mittels Rohrschelle o.ä. an der Mauer?

Und da ist es... Das erste Problem... Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp oder Link wie der Einbau am sinnvollsten ist? Oder sind meine Sorgen wegen der Tonne unbegründet?

Danke und Grüße!
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

zunächst ein kurzer Lagebericht zu meinen Überlegungen mit der Pumpenkammer und den Zuläufen aus dem Teich. Habe nach langer Suche ein paar Lösungen gefunden, werde davon berichten, wenn es soweit ist.

Gestern blieb wieder ein wenig Zeit zwischen Heimbüro und Präsidiumssitzung und so wurde der Schacht für die Pumpenkammer fertig gestellt:

    

Die Wurzeln der ehemaligen Fichte haben etwas Aufwand bereitet, waren aber zum Glück großteils schon abgestorben.

Nun werde ich erst mal Kies, Sand und natürlich Zement besorgen, denn die ersten Fundamentarbeiten stehen an...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hey Holger,

Mach doch den Zugschieber am Flansch der Regentonne fest.
Ansonsten, hängt er mitten im Rohr frei in der Luft, sollte er schon gestützt werden.
Wie Du das machst ist Dir überlassen, aber mit einer Schelle an der Wand ist keine schlechte Idee. Alternativ könnte man auch etwas darunter stellen 

Warst ja schon richtig fleißig 

Ich würde aber erst mit betonieren/mörteln etc. anfangen, wenn die Grube vollständig ausgehoben ist.
Laß es mal kräftig regnen und Dir stürzt eine Wand o. ä. ein (wie bei mir) ... dann kannste mit ganz viel Pech, das fertig Gemörtelte wegreißen und neu machen.


Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Mandy,

Immer nur graben? 

Die ersten Betonarbeiten werden das Fundament für die Pumpenkammer und die wird dann auch gleich hoch gezogen. Außerdem das Fundament für die Mauer des Pflanzfilters und da lasse ich die Erde drumherum noch unberührt. Brauche zwischendurch einfach mal was anderes als den Spaten in der Hand...

Dafür habe ich heute die Containerfrage geklärt. Am Freitag kommt Raum für die nächsten 5 cbm. Dumm, dass ich am Wochenende keine Zeit habe. Dann habe ich noch mit der Wasserversorgung wegen separatem Gartenanschluss und Zähler telefoniert. Läuft auch. Dieses Thema wäre ohne Forum komplett an mir vorbei gegangen... Danke!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Immer nur graben?



Jaaaaaaaa 



muh.gp schrieb:


> Die ersten Betonarbeiten werden das Fundament für die Pumpenkammer und die wird dann auch gleich hoch gezogen. Außerdem das Fundament für die Mauer des Pflanzfilters und da lasse ich die Erde drumherum noch unberührt. Brauche zwischendurch einfach mal was anderes als den Spaten in der Hand...



Na Hauptsache Du bereust es nicht 
Wir werden sehen ...:smoki

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

*Holger schrieb:*
Brauche zwischendurch einfach mal was anderes als den Spaten in der Hand... 

Moin Holger,
DAS kann ich gut verstehen
Einfach auch mal hinhocken, gute Tass' Kaff in 'ne Hand... und träumen...
davon, wie es demnächst ausschauen wird!
Ich wünsche Dir allerbestes Gelingen!


----------



## Zacky (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Brauche zwischendurch einfach mal was anderes als den Spaten in der Hand...



...erst ein Bier und dann die Schüppe...


----------



## muh.gp (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Mist! Ihr habt mich durchschaut...  In der Aufzählung mit "in der Hand haben" habt Ihr allerdings noch meine Frau vergessen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> "in der Hand haben" habt Ihr allerdings noch meine Frau vergessen!


 
... wir wollten ja nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen...dass Dich deine Frau in der Hand hat, ist ja mit der Genehmigung für Teich 2.01 uns allen klar...uns ging es ja nicht anders...


----------



## muh.gp (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

N'Abend zusammen,

habe heute den Schacht für die Pumpenkammer fertig gemacht. Bilder dazu sind eher langweilig...

Nebenher konnte ich noch den traumhaften Anblick unseres Magnolienbaums genießen! Lasse Euch einfach mal daran teilhaben....

    

Und ja, ein Teil des Teichs wird unter dem Baum liegen, was heißt, dass ich mindestens zwei Mal im Jahr das Laubnetz spannen werde. :? Doch dafür bietet er an heißen Sommertagen mit seinem vollen Blattwerk zumindest Teilen des Teichs und den Fischen kühlenden Schatten.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

nachdem ich gestern und heute noch einem anderen meiner liebsten Hobbies nachgegangen bin und eine Sportveranstaltung moderiert habe, hatte der Teichbau am Wochenende Pause.

 

Jetzt heißt es noch drei Tage arbeiten und dann kann ich mich 10 Tage nur meinen Projekt Teich 2.0 widmen. Freu mich drauf!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

nachdem ich am Freitag bei Regen das Fundament für den Pumpenschacht betoniert habe, ging es heute zum Feierabend an die Feinarbeit. Jetzt muss das Ganze nur noch schön austrocknen.

 

Da der Container ebenfalls seit Freitag auf dem Parkplatz steht und nur mit Luft gefüllt war, habe ich trotz beginnender Abenddämmerung mal ein paar Schubkarren versenkt und das blaue Teil sozusagen "entjungfert"... 

    

Das Motto für die Ausgrabungen hat übrigens mein 9-jähriger Sohnemann formuliert:

*"Jede Schaufel zählt!"*

Nun noch eine Frage zum Teichinnenleben:

Ich möchte an den Seiten, die zur Gründel- und Sumpzone, innen im Teich jeweils eine "Mauer" aus der tiefen Zone bis zur entsprechenden Höhe setzen. Diese kommt logischerweise auf die Folie. Fixieren werde ich sie mit Trasszement, das habe ich hier im Forum so gelesen. Das ganze soll wie eine Natursteinmauer aussehen. Und nun die Frage: 

Eignet sich Schiefer als Material? Verträgt sich das mit dem Teich? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

Schiefer ist bei uns relativ leicht und günstig zu erhalten. Mit der zweiten Variante Feldsteine tue ich mich irgendwie mit der Beschaffung schwer...

Danke für Eure Hilfe und einen schönen Abend!

Holger


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,

na da geht doch was 

Schiefer, solange es kein Ölschiefer ist sollte es Unterwasser ok sein, aber wie schaut es mit den Steinen an der Wasseroberfläche nach einem kalten Winter aus (Schieferspliter im Teich  wär ned so gut).


ich hab dir mal was von "Marc/CityCobra" rausgesucht. Hier sieht man gut  wie es mit einer Steinwand aussehen kann 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/136

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/183


noch was zum überlegen:

Du willst ja später große bunte Karpfen im Teich haben, die immer sehr sauberes Wasser haben sollten. 

Mit der Unterwassermauer wird es dann bestimmt nicht einfach den Schmutz aus den Ritzen zu bekommen - oder die Fadenalgen von den Steinen zu entfernen


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,

das wird ja langsam 



> Eignet sich Schiefer als Material?



Ich kann dir nur empfehlen: lass es
Entweder ist Kalk (in Unmengen), Öl oder Pyrit (mit Spuren von Cadmium, Arsen) enthalten.
Selbst wenn du Glück hast, dann wird dir mit großer Wahrscheinlich im Eisbereich alles Kaputt frieren. Schiefer gehört zu den so genanten Schichtgesteinen, dadurch das diese Schichten immer etwas Wasser zwischen lassen, schält sich das Gestein bei Frost auf.
Es gibt zwar Marmor- bzw Granitschiefer, diese haben aber eigentlich nur den Namen als Ähnlichkeit. Und sind meist unbezahlbar.

mfg René


----------



## muh.gp (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo und Danke,

dann ist der Schiefer aus dem Rennen...

Aber wie das Leben so spielt hat sich heute ein anderes Türchen geöffnet! Während meiner Bodenbewegungsarbeiten kam heute ein Nachbar vorbei und fragte, was ist mit dem vollen Erdcontainer vorhabe... Kurzum, sein Bruder legt gerade am eigenen Häusle den Garten neu an und braucht Erde... Mindestens den ersten Container Aushub habe ich entsorgt! 

Gut gelaufen, kann ich nur sagen, aber es kam noch besser! Der Bruder hat in seinem Garten noch einige Natursteine, die entsorgt werden müssten... 

Werde die Tage mal hin fahren und mir die Steine ansehen. Und wenn alles gut läuft, könnte ein geiles Win-Win daraus werden...

Bilder gibt es heute keine, habe bis in die Abenddämmerung geschaufelt, damit der erste Container am Donnerstag randvoll ist.

Grüße, 
Holger


----------



## California1 (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,
also das nenne ich Mal großes Glück 
Viel Spaß weiterhin.

Lg


----------



## muh.gp (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

es gibt wieder einiges zu berichten.

Zuerst die Arbeit... Mit großer Freude kann ich berichten, dass der erste Container voll und entleert ist, dafür herrscht im zweiten nun ein Überschuss an Luft... Den ersten Container habe ich bei Nachbars Sohn abgeladen und gleich die bereits erwähnten Steine begutachtet. Top, top, top, da werde ich am Samstag wohl das ein oder andere Anhängerchen zu beladen haben.

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand der Ausgrabungen, ich arbeite inzwischen auf beiden Seiten des Wegs...

       

Morgen werde ich wohl noch ein bisschen graben... , werde mich aber auch mit den Leitungen für die Pumpentonne beschäftigen. Am Samstag sind weitere Betonarbeiten geplant, die Fundamente für den Pflanzteich und das Brückentragwerk werden gesetzt. Wenn das alles gemacht ist, gehe ich dann mit Spaten und Schaufel in die Tiefe... 

Ach ja, es gibt noch etwas zu berichten, aber bitte erschlagt mich jetzt nicht! :beten

Ich war in den letzten Wochen öfters mal bei Zoo Kölle in Stuttgart und habe mir die jungen Koi betrachtet. Gestern kam dann der Newsletter, dass die Fischlein nach sechs Wochen Quarantäne heute in den Verkauf gehen. Na ja, ich wollte die volle Auswahl und bin mit meinen beiden Jungs angerückt.

Das Ergebnis:

       

Eigentlich wollte ich "nur" sechs ganz Kleine kaufen, aber es wurden dann doch zwei mehr... Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein bisschen mit der Bestimmung der Fische helfen. Die "glorreichen Sieben" auf dem ersten Bild sind ca. 10 bis 12 cm groß. Das Einzelstück war nicht geplant, aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. Ein traumhafter Koi mit ganz tollen Flossen und einer Länge von ca. 18 cm. Er wurde dann auch behutsam der neuen Heimat zugeführt. 

Momentan tummeln sich alle im Terrassenteich. Sicher nicht optimal, aber ist ja nur für vier bis fünf Wochen... Auf alle Fälle ist der Anblick meiner ersten Koi für mich die ultimative Motivationsspritze die Schaufel noch fester in die Hand zu nehmen!

Über den weiteren Verlauf in Kürze.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger,

 

da hilft nur eins: Turbospaten besorgen 











die paar Tage halten es die kleinen schon im Teich 1.0 aus 

 warum eigentlich ned


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger.

Na das sieht ja alles schon gut fortgeschritten aus, aber wie Mitch schon sagt, jetzt sollte der Turbospaten raus geholt werden...

Die Fische sehen echt gut aus...würden mir auch gefallen...

Zur Bestimmung nicht ganz einfach, da noch recht jung und klein, aber...ich denke, ich sehe zwei Showa oder Sanke (rot/schwarz/weiß), ich tendiere aber derzeit zu Sanke, da sie bäuchlings weiß sind und an den Flossenansätzen auch kein schwarz zu erkennen ist...dann ein Kohaku (rot/weiß)...auch vermute ich in den schwarz/weißen einen Shiro-Bekko...ein Platinum-Ogon (ganz weiß)...ein Shusui (rot/weiß mit dunkler Rückenschuppenlinie)...und der Gelbe evtl. ein Hariwake...das Einzelstück ist ein schöner Kujaku - der passt aber gar nicht in deine Mischung rein, den nehme ich Dir dann gerne ab... 

Viel Spaß noch...


----------



## muh.gp (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallöle,

Sonntagabend und Zeit für einen kurzen Zwischenbericht. 

Aber zunächst dies:

Aus dieser Position beobachtet mich immer mein Nachbar und schüttelt den Kopf, wenn er mich sieht... 

 

Was hat sich getan? Na ja, das Wetter war nicht wirklich gut. Samstag Dauerregen und mächtig schwerer und klebriger Lehm. Daher war neben ein bisschen Graben vor allem Logistik gefragt. Kies und Sand holen, die Steine bei Nachbars Sohn verladen... und Abends habe ich mich dann an die Pumpentonne gemacht. Premiere mit Innotec, Zugschieber und Rohren... Der Dichtigkeitstest läuft gerade, sieht gut aus!

       

Der Container war heute morgen vielleicht zu einem Viertel gefüllt und mein Sohnemann und ich wollten nur ein bisschen graben. Am Ende war das blaue Teil dann komplett voll!

      

Und so sieht es aktuell aus:

 

Und morgen? Die Pumpenkammer soll gesetzt werden, das Fundament für den Pflanzfilter gießen und ???  Ach ja, graben!

Servus,

Holger


----------



## muh.gp (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

kurze Frage zu später/früher Stunde...

Ich möchte im Teich ja zwei kleine Mauern setzen. Welches Material nehme ich zum stabilisieren bzw. ausfugen der Steine? Und wie lange muss die fertige Mauer austrocknen?

Habe zwar diverse Beiträge gefunden, aber bin jetzt eher verunsichert, als sicher... 

Danke und Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Zacky (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

...zum Mauern bzw. vermörteln sollte Trasszement verwendet werden...ausfugen würde ich wahrscheinlich eher nicht, bzw. nur die Längsfugen mörteln, damit zwischen den Steinen noch Wasser durchfluten kann...sollte feines Substrat hinter die Mauer, würde ich die Fläche mit Vlies auslegen und an der Mauer hochlegen, damit nix durchmurmelt...wenn das Substrat etwas gröber ist, kommt es zwischen die Querfugen eh' nicht durch...der Trasszement sollte mind. eine knappe Woche vernünftig austrocknen...

...so habe ich es gemacht...


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen und einen schönen Feiertag!

Die letzten beiden Tage waren bestimmt von Regen, Regen, Regen und sehr matschigen Arbeiten....

Am Montag habe ich Material besorgt und dann im strömenden Regen den Pumpenschacht gesetzt. Ich weiß auch nicht, aber mir ging dauernd das Lied "Wahnsinn, warum schickst Du mich in die Hölle..." durch den Kopf... 

 

Gestern wurde nochmals Material gekauft und dann ging es endlich ans Betonieren. Am Ende des Tages war es dann vollbracht, das Fundament für den "Pflanzfilter" und die Brücke war gegossen! 

 

Zum Abschluss wurde noch der Name des Projekts in Beton verewigt:

 

Den heutigen Tag der Arbeit werde ich wörtlich nehmen. Die Luft aus dem nächsten Container muss unbedingt raus!

Viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

HURRA!

Die gewünschte Teichtiefe von 1,50 + x Metern ist zumindest auf zwei Quadratmetern erreicht:

 

An alle, die jetzt sagen, dass ich noch ein paar Zentimeter zulegen könnte... Vergesst es!  Der Lehm in dieser Tiefe ist echt die Hölle. 

Am "Tag der Arbeit" haben wir diesen Feiertag zum Motto gemacht. Während die drei Männer den heute früh noch leeren Container - bis auf sechs oder sieben Schubkarrenladungen - gefüllt haben, hat die Dame des Hauses die Beete in Frühjahrsform gebracht. An dieser Stelle mal ein Extralob an meine beiden Jungs! 27 Schubkarren - wegen des Gewichts nur zu 2/3 gefüllt - haben die Beiden im Container abgeladen! Somit ergibt sich momentan dieser Zwischenstand:

     

Ein Extradankeschön an meine Holde! 

    

Morgen wird der Container geleert und hoffentlich zum letzten Mal zur Befüllung zurück gebracht. Bis Freitag will ich den Aushub beendet haben. Dann werde ich mit Zement, Sand und Wasser getränktem Vlies eine "Hülle" an den Seitenwänden und auf die gesetzten Platten verlegen. Der Grund für diesen Plan liegt darin begründet, dass ich sehr viel Vlies habe. Ich habe meine Folie bei Teichbedarf24 im Paket Folie (EPDM 1,15 plus 500er Vlies) bestellt und brauche weit weniger Vlies als vorhanden ist. 

_Exkurs:

An dieser Stelle mal ein Kompliment an meinen Lieferanten. Die Folie wurde Dienstagabends via Internet bestellt und am Freitagmorgen stand der Spediteur vor der Tür. Hut ab!_

Über das dann gehärtete Vlies kommt noch ein Schicht des selbigen im Originalzustand und dann die Folie.

Ach ja, die Graberei geht mit allmählich an die Substanz und mit etwas Neid schweift mein Blick zu anderen Baukollegen, die mit dem Bagger binnen Stunden ein Loch haben. Aber dennoch würde ich es wieder so machen, allein schon wegen dem Stolz, dass ich den zukünftigen Betrachtern meines Werks sagen kann: "Alles Handarbeit!" 

Da bisher keine großen Einwände von Euch kamen, gehe ich davon aus, dass Ihr mit meinen Arbeiten einverstanden seid. 

To be continued...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> An alle, die jetzt sagen, dass ich noch ein paar Zentimeter zulegen könnte... Vergesst es!  Der Lehm in dieser Tiefe ist echt die Hölle.


Hallo Holger,
da du dir nun schon ein paar Koi ausgesucht hast, wirst du jeden Zentimeter später benötigen.
Ich habe auch schon Wasser abgelassen und Pflanzzonen zurück gebaut, um ein paar m³ mehr zu bekommen. 

Bei mir ist es blanker Schiefer, der sich nur mit Gewalt etwas lockert. :evil
Um auf die angestrebte Tiefe zu kommen, habe ich dann eine Mauer gemacht.
Die ist sehr beliebt, zum Füße drauf legen oder direkt an dem Wasserspiegel sitzen. 

Wie du sicher schon gelesen hast, sollte ein Koiteich mindestens 10m³+1m³ je Koi haben. 
Wenn das Loch noch offen ist, lassen sich die m³ aktuell einfacher erreichen wie ein Umbau zu 3.0.


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

zuerst mal ein dickes Lob an Angelika ("tyler")! Sie hat am 6.10.2012 schon meine jetzige Endversion vorgeschlagen! Hut ab! 

Hier der Link zu ihrem Beitrag in meinem ersten Teichbau-Thread als Beweis:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/409752/9

Jörg, ich gebe Dir Recht, dass ich in der Tiefe am einfachsten Volumen gewinne. Die Idee mit der Mauer hatte ich schon, geht aber nicht, da sich der Wasserspiegel über die Unterkante der Brücke definiert. Glaube mir, wenn ich noch Kraft habe, werde ich weiter buddeln. Grob gerechnet bringen mir 10 Zentimeter mehr im Tiefenbereich einen Kubik Volumen...

Die genannte "Formel" mit den Koi ist mir bekannt. Wenn ich meine bisherigen Pläne und Ausgrabungen betrachte komme ich auf ca. 18.000 bis 19.000 Liter. Genau kann ich es erst sagen, wenn das Loch wieder voll ist... mit Wasser natürlich.  Mal abgesehen davon, wie verhält sich das bei Dir? Laut Profil 16.209 Liter und 16 Koi, funktioniert doch sicher bestens, oder?  Ich denke nicht, dass Du Probleme hast, sonst würdest Du bestimmt was ändern!

Keine Sorge, ich werde den Besatz im Auge behalten. 8 werden es zum Start und mehr als ein Dutzend sind nicht geplant. Vorerst... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,
ich ändere jedes Jahr was. Das basteln am Teich gehört für mich dazu.

Hattest du schon was von dem Einbau eines BA geschrieben?
Das war bisher mein größter Fehler beim Teichbau. 

Du wirst sicher Anfangs keine Probleme haben aber die Planungen ändern sich schon mal.  
Es ist einfacher was zu ändern, wenn die Folie noch nicht drin ist.
Auf die Version 3.0 freuen wir uns aber schon. :knuddel


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Jörg,

Bodenablauf liegt schon zum Einbau bereit, ebenso wie ein Skimmer. Auf den Bildern der Pumpentonne (# 30) siehst Du die Zugänge für die Beiden. 

Die schon bereit liegende Folie sollte auch für ein paar weitere Zentimeter reichen. Aber ich befürchte nach einer Woche händischem Graben ist der Geist willig, aber das Fleisch - vor allem im Rücken- und Schulterbereich - schwach...  Ich werde kämpfen, aber der Lehm ist echt heftig...

Zum Bodenablauf hin komme ich wegen der Schräge sicher auf 1,60 Meter. 

Auch ich gehe davon aus, dass sich am Teich jedes Jahr was ändern wird, aber Teich 3.0? Nee.. Obwohl? Irgendwann... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Aber ich befürchte nach einer Woche händischem Graben ist der Geist willig, aber das Fleisch - vor allem im Rücken- und Schulterbereich - schwach...  Ich werde kämpfen, aber der Lehm ist echt heftig..



Dann gräbst Du falsch ...
Ich habe auch alles händisch gegraben und hatte keinerlei Rücken- oder Schulterbeschwerden (bis auf meine Sehnen in den Unterarmen).
Bauchmuskeln anspannen und beim Graben-einatmen und beim Schippe in die Karre kippen-ausatmen ... dann klappt das mit dem Muskelaufbau ohne zu verspannen 

Keine Müdigkeit vorschützen ... ran ans Grabometer und weiter gehts 
Teich 3.0? Dann mach ihn jetzt lieber gleich richtig tief, dann kannste Dir das sparen ...


Mandy


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,
graben ist gesund und stärkt das allgemeine Wohlbefinden. 
Häng noch mal eine Wochen graben dran, das macht sich langfristig sicher bezahlt.

Es gilt der Spruch "Mehr Volumen - mehr Spass".


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Gemeinde!

So, jetzt möchte ich erst mal gelobt werden:

 

Ich habe mich heute echt durch den Lehm gefressen... Die 1,67 m sind noch nicht begradigt, es wird also in Richtung 1,70 m gehen und dann ist auch Schluss! :friede

Heute wurde der Container in den Morgenstunden vollends befüllt und abgeholt. Der leere Container ist inzwischen aber schon wieder mehr als halb voll... es riecht nach einer fünften Fuhre. 

Nun sind etwa 60% der Grundfläche auf die endgültige Tiefe ausgehoben, der Rest soll morgen folgen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann die Ausgrabungen für beendet erklären kann. 

Am Samstag will ich dann...  Nee, nee, das planen habe ich mir inzwischen abgewöhnt! Es kommt wie es kommt!

Der aktuelle Stand:

       

Aber bei diesem Anblick wird man dann für alles entschädigt und für die kommenden Aufgaben motiviert. Meine noch als WG zusammen lebende Meute bei der Fütterung:

    

@ Mandy: Danke für die Tipps zum Thema Rücken. Habe ich schon drauf geachtet, sonst hätte ich die tausende von Kilos, die ich mit Graben, Betonieren und Steine schleppen verbracht habe, nicht überstanden. Aber Du hast vollkommen Recht, die richtige Haltung ist entscheidend. Es ist eher die Kraft, die langsam zu Ende geht... 

Morgen ist ein neuer Tag!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> So, jetzt möchte ich erst mal gelobt werden:



 Hast'e fein gemacht! rh ...so ungefähr!? 

Nee, aber im Ernst...hast du gut was geschafft in der kurzen Zeit, Respekt!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Danke, Zacky!

Motiviert mich den Spaten gleich wieder zur Hand zu nehmen... Gerade war erst mal Shopping angesagt. 110er Rohre für Skimmer und BA. Und nebenbei mal wieder ein paar Teichpflanzen... Bedarf dürfte ich (hoffentlich) bald haben!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,
ging doch mit etwas extra Motivation.  

Die Ecken solltest du etwas abrunden. Ansonsten entsteht keine gut Kreisströmung, die den Dreck in der Nähe des BA absinken lässt.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Tag Pause in der Berichterstattung vermelde ich heute mal wieder den neusten Stand. Zuerst diese Info: Der vierte Container ist komplett voll!

 

Die Aushubarbeiten sind jetzt zu 98% beendet! ENDLICH!!! Die letzten Zentimeter waren ein echter Kampf, zumal es gestern Nacht aus Kübeln geschüttet hat... Ich dachte schon, der Teich bekommt seine erste Befüllung. Das Loch aus der Nähe betrachtet:

    

Nachdem ich auf "Tiefe" war, habe ich mich dem Bodenablauf gewidmet. In der Theorie eine ganz einfache Sache, doch in der Praxis...  Vor allem die Kurven haben mich mächtig beschäftigt. Dann stellte sich noch die Frage, wie ich das Rohr von unten in den Pumpenschacht führe. Überlegen hier... , überlegen da...  und dann die Lösung mit den Pflanzringen (werden morgen von außen noch in Beton fixiert). Am Ende habe ich es dann auch tatsächlich geschafft, die Rohre mit der Pumpenkammer zu verbinden!

        

Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass alles dicht ist... :beten

*FRAGE:* Gibt es jetzt eine Möglichkeit die Dichtheit zu überprüfen?

To be continued...

Grüße und schönen Sonntag!

Holger


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



> FRAGE: Gibt es jetzt eine Möglichkeit die Dichtheit zu überprüfen?



Wenn du jemandem aus dem Sanitär- Heizungs- Bereich kennst, sprich ihn mal auf das Abdrücken von Abwasserleitungen an. Wenn er diesen Gummiball hat, ist eine Überprüfung kein Problem.

Ansonsten einfach nur  

mfg René


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung solltest du schon machen. Das Rohr am BA verschließen. Dazu gibt es z.B. aufblasbare Verschlüsse.

Vergiss nicht die Ecken etwas abzurunden. Der Teich ist sehr lang und das Wasser sollte sich kreisförmig bewegen.
Pustest du den Dreck nur in eine Ecke, kann der BA den nicht einsaugen.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

DER AUSHUB IST BEENDET!  Der Spaten war mein bester Freund! Insgesamt vier Container plus Hochbeet plus "Resthaufen", es sollten so um die 25 cbm sein... 

Heute habe ich die letzten Schaufeln aus dem Loch geholt! Die Pflicht ist vorbei, die Kür kann beginnen!

So sieht das Loch jetzt aus:

    

Inzwischen liegt auch der Sand für den Bodenschutz drin. Den Bodenlauf muss ich noch einbetonieren, momentan läuft noch der Dichtheitstest für das horizontale Element. Bisher ist alles dicht.

Leider geht morgen mein Urlaub zu Ende...:? Wahrscheinlich werde ich nach der ganzen Graberei erst mal die Bleistifte abbrechen... Anderseits freue ich mich auch wieder auf die Arbeit.

Am Teich sind neben dem reinen Aushub in den letzten 10 Tagen die folgenden Baulichkeiten erstellt worden:

   Gründelzone und Pumpenschacht

      Fundamente für Pflanzfilter und Brücke

      Seerosen- und Sumpfzone

Nun geht es nur noch an den Feierabenden und -tagen weiter, aber das Gröbste habe ich. Wenn alles gut läuft, soll am Donnerstag die Folie rein...

*Fällt Euch noch irgendetwas auf, dass ich ändern sollte oder Fehler habe? Noch ist die Folie nicht drin...* 

To be continued...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo und guten Abend,

nur damit Ihr nicht denkt, dass ich nichts mehr am Teich arbeite... 

Nachdem mein Urlaub seit gestern beendet ist, geht es jetzt etwas langsamer voran... Leider! Dennoch sind Fortschritte vorhanden.

Gestern habe ich ein paar Betonarbeiten erledigt. Bodenlauf und der Pflanzringturm sind jetzt fixiert.

 

Heute habe ich mich dann damit beschäftigt die Randseine für den Uferbereich und die Flachzonen vollends zu setzen. Erledigt!

 

Zuletzt wurde dann noch eine Seite mit dem in Beton getränkten Vlies tapeziert. Bin mal gespannt, wie hart bzw. stabil das wird. Dummerweise regnet es gerade ein wenig.

    

Morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag auf einer Besichtigung in Bad Hersfeld, aber vielleicht reicht es dennoch den Rest zu tapezieren...  Sollte mir das gelingen, kommt am Feiertag das Vlies rein und die Folie!!!! Ein paar Kumpels sind schon vorgewarnt.

So nun aber ab ins Bett, der Wecker klingelt um 4:30 Uhr!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

...das sieht ja fast schon nach einem baldigen Finale aus...


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,

wow - da schaut man mal ein paar Tage ned in den Thread und schon ist fast alles fertig  -   

Das betonvlies wird so hart werden das du einen Nagel nur schwer durchklopfen kannst.

Bei der Teichform solltest du auch wenig Falten beim folieren bekommen. 

So als tipp zum Folien einlegen: leg mal ne längliche Backform mit einem stück Papier aus - da bekommst du ne Ahnung wie du die Folie am besten (faltenfrei) verlegen kannst.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> *Fällt Euch noch irgendetwas auf, dass ich ändern sollte oder Fehler habe? Noch ist die Folie nicht drin...*



Hey Holger,

haste das Rohr vom Bodenablauf auch ordentlich eingeschlämmt? 
Nicht nur Sand drauf legen, richtig mit Wasser und Modderpampe einschlämmen. 
Sonst kann es sich senken (evtl. Hohlräume unter dem Rohr) und bei der Belastung die dann drauf liegt ist das nicht witzig. 
Auf den Bildern sieht es aus, als ob der Sand nur oben drauf liegt 

Ansonsten wieder ne kleine Motivierung ... sieht prima aus 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Mandy,

Danke für den Hinweis und das Lob. Ich persönlich habe nicht eingeschlämmt, Petrus hat das in Form eines mächtigen einstündigen Platzregens für mich erledigt...  Werde aber nochmals prüfen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger,
vergiss nicht die Ecken noch abzurunden, ansonsten beibt der Dreck dort liegen und wird nicht von BA abgesaugt.

Ansonsten eine tolle Leistung.


----------



## muh.gp (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Jörg,

Danke für die Blumen.

Das mit den Ecken ist so eine Sache, da ich doch an den beiden Stirnseiten eine Natursteinmauer in den Teich setze. Macht es dennoch Sinn die Ecken beim Eingipsen abzurunden? Sollte ich ja irgendwie hinkriegen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,
das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn.
Versuch mal in einem eckigen Behälter Wasser im Kreis zu bewegen.
Da bleibt immer was an der "falschen Stelle" liegen.

Finde das Video gerade nicht, in dem das so anschaulich zu sehen ist.


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> ...beim Eingipsen abzurunden?




Ich hoffe, das mit dem "gipsen" ist jetzt nur eine Redewendung!?


----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

so, am Vatertag hat der Vater das gemacht, was im am meisten Spaß macht... Und es gibt einiges zu berichten!

Gleich am frühen Vormittag habe ich zunächst weiter "tapeziert" und das zementgetränkte Vlies an die Lehmwände geklatscht.

       

Ohne große Pause ging es gleich weiter, das Vlies fand seinen Platz im Loch.

          

Danach musste zuerst der Koloss von Folie auf die Rasenfläche befördert werden. Knapp 100 kg, kein Problem am Tag des Vaters... 

    

Und dann kam der spannende Moment! Drei Generationen verfrachteten die 1,15 mm starke EDPM-Folie in den zukünftigen Teich und der nahm erste Formen an! 

                

Nachdem die ersten groben Glättungsarbeiten abgeschlossen waren, begann die nächste Herausforderung. Die erste Steinmauer im Teich wurde in Angriff genommen. Mann, Mann, Mann, was für eine sch... Arbeit.  Aber der erste Zwischenschritt kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.

 

Die Steine werden durch einem Natursteinmörtel mit Trass verfugt... Bin gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn es trocken ist. Wenn alles hält, könnte es ein netter Gimmick im Teich werden!

Einen Wehrmutstropfen gab es aber... Ich habe sehr vorsichtig Folie bestellt und hatte letztlich knapp 20 m² zu viel. Und das mir, dem alten Schwaben... 

Jo, das war der heutige Vatertag... Schön war´s! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger & Team,

*Chapeau * das habt ihr toll hinbekommen.

war bestimmt ne schöne Arbeit mit dem großen Folienstück, aber mit so vielen fleißigen Helfern geht das dann doch recht fix

*==>* die 20 m² noch nicht abschneiden - erst mal Wasser einlassen und alles etwas setzen lassen *<== *


die Mauer schaut recht gut aus, lass sie aber min.1-2 Woche abbinden bevor du Wasser einlässt - der pH wert wird's dir danken 



  notfalls kann man(n) ja den Spaten ja nochmals in die Hand nehmen, dennso eine kleinwenig breitere Sumpfzone ist ja auch ned wirklich hässlich, bietet aber dann noch Raum für viele schöne Pflanzen


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,
das Projekt geht langsam in die Endphase.

Versuche mit den Steinen noch eine Rundung zu modellieren.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Jörg,

naja, Endphase? Vielleicht was das Loch angeht...  aber dann kommt die Installation der Technik, der Bau des Pflanzfilters und das ganze Umfeld des Teichs mit Brücke, Terrasse, Umrandung, etc... 

Aber ich freue mich auf die Arbeiten! Bin gespannt, ob es mir gelingt alles so umzusetzen, wie ich es in meinem geistigen Auge vor mir sehe... 

Gestern war Ruhetag am Teich, irgendwann muss man ja auch Geld verdienen. Heute Vormittag möchte ich die Mauer fertig setzen, morgen dann den Gegenpart auf der anderen Seite. Dazwischen ist Handball mit meinem Größen angesagt.

Danach hat das Loch erstmal Pause, da die Mauern richtig austrocknen sollen. Nächste Woche will ich die Technik installieren. Ab Freitag geht es dann eine Woche in Urlaub. Erst dann werde ich die Befüllung vornehmen. So der Plan. Mal sehen, ob alles klappt...

Allen Teichverrückten ein schönes Wochenende!!

Holger


----------



## karlethecat (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger, 

nun hast du mich aber ganz gut eingeholt. Denke das Rennen geht deutlich an dich ... trotz meinem Bagger und Betonpumpe: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37804/page-4


----------



## muh.gp (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

andere Termine, lange Nacht und dann noch dieses sch... Wetter!

Zu mehr hat es am Wochenende nicht gereicht...

 

Ich gehe freiwillig in die Ecke und schäme mich...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Tag zusammen,

es kam wie es kommen musste... 

Da hatte ich heute einen Besichtigungstermin und fuhr auf der Heimfahrt direkt am Koihändler vorbei. Ich hatte noch etwas Zeit und so setzte ich den Blinker. Ein Blick in die Becken und es war klar: Ich fahre heute nicht alleine nach Hause... 

Nach ausgiebiger Betrachtung habe ich mich dann für diese beiden Exemplare (beide ca. 12 cm groß) entschieden...

    

So mancher Experte wird jetzt vielleicht denn Kopf wegen meiner Auswahl schütteln, aber es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der Bestimmung helfen? Danke!

Die Shopping-Tour 2013 ist damit beendet! Hoffe ich... Nun lege ich bei meinem Teichbau den Turbo ein, denn in drei Wochen sollen die Koi im neuen Teich schwimmen! 

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Der größere könnte ein Kujaku sein ... bei dem kleinen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber der könnte auch in die Richtung gehen.

Warte mal ab bis die bischen größer sind. Die verändern sich farblich noch ... mit Sicherheit 


Mandy


----------



## Gurul (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hey, dein erster Teich sieht wirklich beeindruckend aus. ich mag die Art, wie er in die Sitzecke irgendwie mit integriert ist. Bin gespannt auf dein zweites Werk. Das kann ja eigentlich nur genauso beeindruckend werden


----------



## muh.gp (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Servus Teichgemeinde,

zunächst Danke für das Lob von Gurul! Ich hoffe, dass ich die Erwartungen erfüllen kann... 

Das heutige schöne Wetter habe ich voll ausgenutzt. Gleich früh morgens an den Schreibtisch und ab 16.00 Uhr in die Grube. Der Countdown bis zum Urlaub läuft und die beiden Mauern im Teich sollten zwecks Austrocknung vorher fertig werden.

Zumindest die halbe Miete habe ich, Mauer 1 ist fast fertig. Da stehen nur noch Modellierungsarbeiten an:

 

Also ran an Nummer 2... Ging ein wenig flotter und daher auch schon Halbzeit!

 

Vor den Ferien will ich beide Mauern noch waschen und abschrubben, damit die Steine wieder besser zu erkennen sind. Ich hoffe es klappt.

To be continued...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## California1 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,
Dein Teich sieht sehr schön aus (auch wenn er noch nicht fertig ist), dass mit den Mauern gefällt mir .
Ich freue mich schon , wenn die ersten Bilder
vom Teich mit Befüllung kommen und die ersten Fische schwimmen.
Ich verfolge dein Teichprojekt weiterhin weiter und wünsche dir Gutes Schaffen 

Lg


----------



## muh.gp (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Oh ja, diesem Moment fiebere ich auch entgegen... Sehnsüchtig!


----------



## Ladewig (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

ich finde den zweiten Tauch auch wirklich gelungen, wobei ich persönlich jetzt nicht alle Posts durchgelesen habe und keinen direkten Vergleich zwischen Teich 1 und 2 habe. Falls das noch nicht vorhanden ist, wäre ein Teich 1 neben Teich 2 Bild sehr interessant.


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Holger,

bitte denke daran die scharfen Kanten der gemauerten Steine zu entschärfen.
Sonst können sich Deine Koi daran verletzen ... und das brauchst weder Du noch der Fisch 
Ist mir nur auf dem ersten Bild aufgefallen. Die obere Kante sieht sehr scharfkantig aus ... 


Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> bitte denke daran die scharfen Kanten der gemauerten Steine zu entschärfen.
> Sonst können sich Deine Koi daran verletzen ... und das brauchst weder Du noch der Fisch
> Ist mir nur auf dem ersten Bild aufgefallen. Die obere Kante sieht sehr scharfkantig aus ...



Hallo Mandy,

da kommt noch ein "Deckel" in Form von runderen Steinen drauf. Soll ja eine Abtrennung zur Sumpfzone werden, damit die Fische die Pflanzen heil lassen. Auf Stacheldraht werde ich verzichten...  Aber Danke für den Hinweis!

Ein Bild mit beiden Teichen kommt bestimmt, aber erst wenn alles fertig ist!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> da kommt noch ein "Deckel" in Form von runderen Steinen drauf.



Sehr schön 
Du machst das schon.
Optisch ist das bisher ein Augenschmaus.

Erklär mal bitte wie Du das gemacht hast. Einfach Beton hingeklatscht und die Steine übereinandergestapelt (also normal gemauert)? 
Könnte mir das nämlich prima an einer Teichseite bei mir vorstellen ... außen, wohlgemerkt 
Hab ja noch soooo viel Steine übrig.

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Mandy,

ja, ich bin unter die Maurer gegangen. Stein auf Stein mit Mörtel drumherum. Benutzt habe ich Mörtel für Natursteine mit Trass. Ließ sich gut verarbeiten, am kompliziertesten war das Puzzeln mit den Steinen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hey Holger,

vielen Dank für die Info :good:

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

bevor ich mich in eine Woche Pfingsturlaub am Bodensee verabschiede noch ein kurzes Update zum aktuellen Stand meiner Bauarbeiten.

Zunächst habe ich Maurerarbeiten gestern beendet. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Eckenabrunden, dass mache ich aber mit den Folienfalten.

 

Vor dem Urlaub wurde heute erst mal aufgeräumt und geputzt. Und so sieht die ganze Baustelle nicht mehr ganz nach einem Bombeneinschlag aus:

 

Kurz noch ein Blick auf die linke Seite mit der zukünftigen Gründelzone und Technik, sowie ein Schwenk zur rechten Front, wo die Sumpfzone ihren Platz bekommen wird.

    

Da mein Pflanzenarsenal inzwischen ganz schön angewachsen ist, bekamen das Grünzeug ein Übergangslager. Mit einem Stück übriger Folie wurde der Pflanzfilter als Zwischenstation provisorisch eingeweiht.

 

Und... ich habe es endlich geschafft meinen Bodenablauf fertig zu stellen:

 

Der Deckel ist noch nicht installiert, sondern liegt nur zum Schutz drauf. 
Mal wieder eine *Frage*: Wie groß sollte der "Spalt" zwischen Deckel und Folie sein? Ich möchte ja nicht das meine kleinen Koi abgesaugt werden...

So, nun lasse ich erst mal die Mauern gut durchtrocknen und die Seele baumeln. Wobei ich in Gedanken sicher viel beim Bau und auch am Wohnwagen im Forum und Netz unterwegs sein werde.

Viele Grüße und schöne Pfingsten!

Holger


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger,

sauber aufgeräumt  da könnt ihr nun den Urlaub genießen




PS: sowas würde die 3 Bretter gut ersetzen


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger.

Schauen gut aus, deine Mauern - gefällt mir! Den Kurzurlaub hast du dir aber auch verdient. 

Der Abstand zwischen Deckel und Boden sollte max so breit sein, dass deine flache Hand durchpasst. Im Schnitt sollten es so 2-3cm sein. Den Deckel solltest du oben an 2-3 Stellen durchbohren...5-6mm Bohrer reicht...damit die Luft abziehen kann...1 x mittig auf dem Stützrohr und dann links und rechts direkt neben dem Stützrohr.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Mensch,

was würde ich nur ohne Euch machen... Das mit den Löchern hatte ich noch nirgends gelesen. Danke für den Tipp, Zacky!

Und Mitch, ganz so groß wird die Brücke nicht, aber meine Frau sagt immer zu unserem Burggraben gehört eigentlich eine Zugbrücke. Wenn die Feinde kommen... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

seit heute sind wir wieder zurück an der Teichbaustelle...

Vier Tage Regen am Wohnwagen waren genug! Dazu die Prognosen von Minusgraden bei Nacht haben uns die Rückreise vom Bodensee in die Heimat beschließen lassen...

Des Urlaubs Leid ist in dem Fall des Teichbaus Freud! Am Campingplatz kann man bei dem Wetter nicht viel machen, am Teich schon.

Und so werde ich gezwungener Maßen früher in die Fortsetzung meiner Doku einsteigen. Mal sehen, was morgen so geht, Arbeit habe ich genug...

Bis dann,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

heute brauche ich Eure Hilfe!

Bei meinem Teichprojekt geht es heute an die Technik. Die einzelnen Komponenten stehen bereit. Pumpe, UVC, Compactsieve III und 3-Kammern-Filter.

Der Weg von Pumpe zu UVC und weiter in den Compactsieve ist klar: 1 1/2 Zoll-Schlauch mit Rohrschellen fixiert. Dann geht es vom CS II mit 75er Rohren in den Filter und mit dem gleichen Gerät zurück in den Teich. Ebenso werde ich die drei Schmutzabläufe mit 50er Röhren zusammenführen und mit einem Kugelhahn versehen.

Nun meine *FRAGE*:

Reicht es wirklich die PVC-Rohre "nur" zu stecken???  

Habe da irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl... Erleuchtet und/oder beruhigt mich bitte!

Vorab schon mal DANKE und viele Grüße!
Holger


----------



## Olli.P (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,

ich sag's mal so:

Wenn in den Muffen Dichtungen  sind, sollte stecken reichen. 

Ansonsten wird PVC Rohr immer geklebt!!


----------



## California1 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

also ich stimme Olli zu! 
Wenn du möchtest kannst du aber ja trotzdem noch kleben. Das bedeutet dann aber mehr Arbeit.

Lg


----------



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

dem schlechten und vor allem kalten Wetter trotzend, habe ich meinen abgebrochenen Bodenseeurlaub auf Teichbau umgeswicht...

Gestern wurde erst mal Platz für die Technik geschaffen. Holz in den Keller (Ofen wäre auch angebracht gewesen...), Dach weg und Streben versetzen:

 

Heute wurde der Filter provisorisch positioniert und das (im Forum bereits viel diskutierte ) 75er-Rohr verlegt.

    

Auf Drängen meines Sohnemanns haben wir dann die Befüllung des großen schwarzen Lochs gestartet. Über das Rohr des Bodenablaufs ging das (sehr) kühle Nass sozusagen in umgekehrter Richtung in den Teich. Bald tauchte die erste Lache auf und war ein Grund für ein Genießer-Zigarillo. Als der Deckel des BA unter Wasser stand gab es gleich noch Unterstützung von oben... 

    

Bei eisigem Wasser musste der Bauherr zur Faltenbeseitigung in den Teich...

 

Am Abend wurde der Hahn bei 4.000 Litern abgestellt und ein Markierungsstrich zur Dichtheitskontrolle gesetzt. Ach ja, die ersten Pflanzen tummeln sich auch schon im endlich "entjungferten" Teich! 

 

Morgen geht die Befüllung weiter, die restlichen Arbeiten mache ich mal wetterabhängig. Aber eigentlich kann mich nicht mehr viel schocken! 

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo aus der Dauerregenregion Göppingen!

Mann oh Mann, was für ein sch... Wetter! Bei 7°C regnet es heute ununterbrochen...

Dabei war alles vorbereitet. Das Material lag bereit, alle lauten Arbeiten wurden gestern abgeschlossen und so wollte ich heute eigentlich meine Sumpfzone gestalten, Pflanzen einsetzen und den Teich füllen. Eigentlich... Satz mit "x", war wohl nix! Bei 10°C Wassertemperatur gehen auch meine Fische allmählich wieder in den Wintermodus über...

       

Geplant war, dass ich meine weiteren Fortschritte beim Teichbau mit schönen Bildern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein präsentiere, nun eben bei trübem Wetter. :? 
Inzwischen ist der Teich schon ganz gut gefüllt, die "Gründelzone" und die "Seerosentreppe" sind fast fertig. 

       

Einen kleinen Rückschlag musste ich in den letzten Tagen allerdings akzeptieren. Mein zuerst angestrebtes Volumen werde ich nicht erreichen... Bei meiner Planung hatte ich die Schräge der Wände nicht einkalkuliert, die optischen Gimmicks mit den Mauern haben sicher auch ein paar Liter gekostet, etc., etc.. So liege ich aktuell laut Wasseruhr bei etwa 10.000 Litern. Hinzu kommt noch mal geschätzte 750 Liter, die mir der Himmel heute geschenkt hat. Ich habe extra nachgerechnet, da mich das Gesamtvolumen tierisch interessiert. Wenn ich nun hochrechne passen noch ca. 4.500 Liter rein. Somit werde ich die 15.000 wohl knacken.

Wenn ich mein Werk allerdings betrachte, dann...     lacht mein Herz!
Es sieht einfach richtig toll aus. Ich weiß, Eigenlob stinkt...ist mir jetzt aber mal egal! Der Teich ist echt geil und ich brenne darauf weiter zu bauen.

Heute wurde leider nichts daraus, aber zumindest ein Gast im Garten freute sich über den Regen und die erleichterte Nahrungssuche:

 

Einen Invest habe ich gestern auch noch getätigt. Nachdem mein Teich 1.0 schon einen kleinen Mönch als Glücksbringer hat, musste natürlich auch für Teich 2.0 ein entsprechender Wächter her:

 

Der lachende Kerl ist über 40 cm groß und wenn ich in so ansehe, dann muss ich immer selber lachen. Selbst über das miese Wetter!

To be continued...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger,
toll was du da gebaut hast. 

Was ich bisher noch nicht ganz verstehe ist dein Filter. 
Du kommst von dem BA und dann in einen Sammmelschacht.
Danach wird das ganze Wasser in einen höher stehenden Filter gepumpt?


----------



## muh.gp (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



Joerg schrieb:


> Was ich bisher noch nicht ganz verstehe ist dein Filter.
> Du kommst von dem BA und dann in einen Sammmelschacht.
> Danach wird das ganze Wasser in einen höher stehenden Filter gepumpt?



Genau. Das Wasser aus BA und Skimmer läuft in die grüne Tonne und wird dann mittels Pumpe auf den Weg durch UVC, CS II und Filter gebracht. Der UVC kommt dabei in die (noch zu erstellende) obere Etage über dem schwarzen Filter, der CS II wird so positioniert, dass sich der Auslauf knapp über dem Einlauf zum Filter befindet. So zu sagen eine Filterung auf drei Ebenen. Rechne ich dann noch den Abzweig in den Pflanzfilter dazu sogar auf vier...  

Nach dem Beitrag im Basiswissen hier im Forum müsste ich dann eine Halbschwerkraftanlage (Sonderform) haben. Richtig?

DANKE für das Lob! Tut gut! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger,
in dem Sammelschacht kannst du auch erst mal eine Damenstrumpfhose als Vorfilter einsetzen.
Diese muss zwar 2 mal die Woche erneuert werden aber den Aufwand sollte nich viel größer sein als beim CS II.

Gab es denn einen triftigen Grund die Filterung nicht als reine Schwerkraftanlage zu betreiben?


----------



## muh.gp (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Jörg,

gute Frage... Es war eine Entscheidung der Vernunft und ein Kompromiss mit meiner Gattin. Wie schon im ersten Beitrag beschrieben:

_Teich 2.0 wird zunächst mit einer Pumpenkammer bestückt, die von Bodenablauf und Skimmer befüllt wird. Dort verrichtet dann eine EcoMax 10.000l-Pumpe ihren Dienst und liefert das Wasser an einen TMC Pro Clear 55 Watt UVC-Klärer. Von dort geht das Wasser über einen Compactsieve II in den Wiltec CBF-350C Drei-Kammern-Filter. *Ich habe lange über einen Eigenbau des Filters nachgedacht. Doch ein weiteres großes, dazu gemauertes Loch im Garten wäre wohl zum Scheidungsgrund mutiert...* _

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Damenstrumpf! Habe deinen Vorschlag schon öfters gelesen und bereits auf dem Plan.

Und dann noch eine *Frage*:

Ich muss noch den Skimmer setzen. Wie weit unter dem geplanten Wasserspiegel muss das Rohr, auf das der Reduzierer kommt, sein? Finde nirgends etwas dazu...

Danke und Grüße,
Holger  
... bei dem es immer noch regnet!


----------



## muh.gp (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem schönen Teichtag gibt es Neuigkeiten zu berichten. Die Erste: Es regnet mal wieder... :? Wäre auch zu schön gewesen...

Gestern gab es erst mal einen Schock! Der Zugschieber für die Leitung vom Bodenablauf leckte. Mit Kabelbindern konnte ich die Tropferei provisorisch abstellen. Inzwischen hat mir der Verkäufer einen neuen Zugschiebers auf den Weg gebracht. Ich hoffe, dass ich das defekte Zwischenstück austauschen kann, ohne den kompletten Schieber ersetzen zu müssen! Denn das Ding ist ja felsenfest verklebt...  

    

Heute musste ich arbeiten, aber zum Feierabend ging es natürlich sofort in den sonnendurchfluteten Garten.

Anbei mal zwei Bilder der beiden Mauern im Teich (endlich bei Sonnenschein!). Zudem habe ich die Pumpe und den CS II provisorisch in Betrieb genommen um mal ein bisschen Bewegung ins Gewässer zu bekommen. Der Sieb bringt ganz schön viel Luft in den Teich...

       

Danach habe ich mich der Sumpfzone gewidmet. Mit dem reichlich vorhandenen Lehm und Sand wurde ein 30:70-Geschmisch erstellt und in die Grube gebracht. Zudem habe ich die "Trennfelsen" zwischen Koi- und Pflanzenbereich gesetzt. 

 

Die Pflanzen werde ich großteils direkt in den Sand setzen, auf den Sand kommt noch eine schmale Sicht mit 16-32er Kies.

Ach ja, kaum waren die ersten Sonnenstrahlen da, konnte ich den ersten Gast am Teich begrüßen. Eine Libelle.

 

Gut, dass sie immer mal wieder anflog, denn ich hatte den Foto erst nicht griffbereit. Was lernt man(n) daraus? Gehst Du an Teich, hab die Kamera immer in der Nähe!

Bis bald und viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,

was so ein bisschen sonne ausmacht, da kann man erahnen was das für ein schönes Fleckchen wird wenn es fertig ist. Deine Unterwasserfelsen sind echt klasse geworden.

Ob die "Trennfelsen" wirklich trennen werden  du wirst uns schon berichten  

das mit dem Zugschieber ist schon ärgerlich :smoki 


 
das ist doch der linke ? wie sperrst du das Wasser zum Teich hin ab wenn du die Schieberinnereien austauscht. 

du könntest so einen aufblasbaren Gummiball durch das T-stück einbringen, aufpumpen und so verhindern das die deine Grube ned absäuft. 

Dann mal viel Erfolg bei dieser Aktion 





> Gehst Du an Teich, hab die Kamera immer in der Nähe!


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Servus Holger



> Ich muss noch den Skimmer setzen. Wie weit unter dem geplanten Wasserspiegel muss das Rohr, auf das der Reduzierer kommt, sein? Finde nirgends etwas dazu...



- defekter Link entfernt - kannst du es nachlesen ...

Die Rohrdurchführung der Seitenwand sollte bei 80cm unter Teichniveau liegen.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Moin,

Danke für die Antworten!

@ mitch:

Ja, es ist der linke Zugschieber. Gut, dass ich, wie hier im Forum empfohlen, das Steigrohr gesetzt habe. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch den Gummiball. Ich hoffe, das ich den irgendwo (Baumarkt oder Mietpark) ausgeliehen bekomme, denn kaufen ist recht kostenspielig...

Ob die Trennmauer funktioniert werden wir sehen... Ich könnte ja noch aufstocken. 

@ Helmut:

Danke für den Link! Aber mir ging es um die Abstand des Endes des Rohrs zum Wasserspiegel. Die senkrechte Tiefe habe ich, ebenfalls Dank des Forums, fast realisiert.

Ach ja, habe ich schon erwähnt, dass es bei uns regnet. 25 Liter pro qm in der letzten Nacht... Supi! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Servus Holger

Du meinst den Abstand des senkrechten Rohres zur Teichwand ?

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Abstand nicht maßgeblich für die Saugleistung des Skimmers.

Mein Skimmer war dazumals (1x) 2x 90°Bogen von der Seitenwand entfernt


 ...


----------



## muh.gp (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Helmut,

Nee... Ich meine den Abstand zwischen dem Rohrende im Wasser, also da wo ich den Reduzierer aufsetze und der angestrebten Wasserhöhe. Also den "Schwimmbereich" des Skimmers. Bin gerade unterwegs und kann keine Zeichnung machen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

OK ... jetzt hab ichs 

Aber genau dieses Maß habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf ...

Am Abend kann ich es Dir sagen ... habe einen Neuen zu Hause

Meß ich Dir aus ...


----------



## muh.gp (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

DANKE!


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> ...auf den Sand kommt noch eine schmale Sicht mit 16-32er Kies.



Hallo Holger,

das würde ich nicht machen. Der Sand ist der ideale Besiedelungsgrund für Filterbakterien, in dem Kies sammelt sich nur der Schmodder oder es kleben sich die Fadenalgen dran fest.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hey Holger,

meine 2 Zugschieber waren ähnlich undicht.
Das Wasser lief seitlich raus. Als erstes hatte ich die Schraubverbindungen nachgezogen ... und als das nicht geholfen hatte, hab ich die Ränder einfach mit Adheseal eingeschmiert (richtig schön mit dem Finger in die Ritzen gedrückt) und dicht waren sie.

Versuch es mal ... vielleicht ersparst Du Dir damit das arbeitsreiche Ausbauen 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ja, es ist der linke Zugschieber. Gut, dass ich, wie hier im Forum empfohlen, das Steigrohr gesetzt habe. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch den Gummiball. Ich hoffe, das ich den irgendwo (Baumarkt oder Mietpark) ausgeliehen bekomme, denn kaufen ist recht kostenspielig...



Hallo Holger, 
schau mal hier: http://shop.g-drexl.de/absperrblase...-fuer-125-150-mm-oe-rohrleitung-geeignet.html
75,00€ geht ja noch und du hast ihn bei einer Havarie immer parat.

mfg René


----------



## muh.gp (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

und Danke für die Tipps!

@Many:
Adheseal = Innotec, oder?

@ René:
Guter Link, aber zu den 75,00 Euronen kommen noch 11,00 Euro und Mehrwertsteuer dazu und dann liege ich bei 102,28 Euro... 

Mal sehen wie ich das Problem löse...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Ein nasses Hallo,

es kann einfach nicht wahr sein...  Regen, Regen, Regen und noch mal Regen...

 

Wenn ich diesem miesen Wetter noch etwas positives abgewinnen möchte, dann die kostenlose Befüllung meines Teichs. Rund 3.000 Liter habe ich inzwischen vom "Frühling" geschenkt bekommen. Doch das steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den wetterbedingten Einschränkungen an der Baustelle. Inzwischen ist mein Teich höher gefüllt, wie mir aus Sicht der Arbeiten lieb ist.

Ein Beispiel gefällig? Ich wollte die Sumpfzone eigentlich "trocken" bepflanzen. Also zuerst planzen, dann fluten... 

Trotz Dauerregen hatte ich heute keine Lust mehr nur auf dem Sofa zu sitzen und habe mich in das Projekt Teich 2.0 gestürzt. Danach wusste ich, was "nass bis auf die Haut" bedeutet... 

Dafür ist die Sumpfzone jetzt bepflanzt, wenn auch verbunden mit einer erheblichen Trübung des Wasser. Aber so, wie ich mich nach einer heißen Dusche wieder auf das Sofa gelegt habe, werden sich sicher auch die Schwebestoffe wieder legen. Auf den groben Kies habe ich auf Rat von Christine (Blumenelse) weitestgehend verzichtet. Mal schauen, wie es im Klaren aussieht.

 

Den Fischen im Terrassenteich geht es trotz des Regens gut. Sie werden immer zutraulicher und kommen angeschwommen, wenn ich vorbei laufe. Schön! 

 

Für heute beende ich wohl die Arbeiten und setze auf morgen. *Meinen Teller werde ich bestimmt leer essen, ich hoffe Ihr auch!*  Ich will die Sonne sehen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## karlethecat (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger, 
ich war heute 30-40 Minuten draußen weil eine Lieferung mit Material bekommen ist; was soll ich sagen, nass bis fast auf die Unterhose ... danach hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Morgen soll es ja wieder regnen, bin aber eh' beim Pokalfinale in Berlin  Ich hoffe auf nächste Woche, was das Wetter angeht :beten


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hey Holger,

ja Innotec Adheseal ... 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

ich hoffe Ihr hattet nicht alle ein total verregnetes und hochwassergefährdetes Wochenende.

Bei mir hat sich in Sachen Technik einiges getan und darüber möchte ich berichten. Eines vorab, wer meint, dass meine Technik schräg aufgebaut ist, sei darauf hingewiesen, dass die Mauer im Hintergrund vom Vorbesitzer schief gesetzt wurde. 

Trotz Dauerregen konnte ich am Samstag nicht an mich halten und habe neben der Beschaffung von Baumaterial die Schmutzabläufe der drei Filterkammern verbunden... 

 

Am Sonntag - bei zartem Sonnenschein - habe ich mich dann dem Rest der Technik gewidmet. Zuerst wurde das versetze Podest für den CS II, der sogleich mit dem Filter verbunden wurde, gesetzt. Danach der UVC installiert und mit CSII und Pumpe verbunden.

    

Dann folgte der große Augenblick, die Pumpe wurde angeschaltet. Wasser marsch! Wie bei Mehrteilern im Fernsehen ging es los. Wasser marsch 1 - Durch den UVC in den CS II. Wasser marsch 2 - Weiter in die erste Filterkammer. Wasser marsch 3 - Vom ersten in den zweiten Filter. Und letztlich: Wasser marsch 3 - Es blubbert im Teich!

          

Wie am Bild vom Teichwasser zu erkennen, habe ich durch meine Einpflanzaktion momentan eine trübe Brühe im Loch. Ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm zieht durch das Wasser... Abhilfe muss her! Und so habe ich einen "Low Cost Vliesfilter" installiert - DANKE an Maik und Jörg für die Inspiration im Forum  ! Der Erfolg kommt langsam, aber sichtbar. Bild 2 zeigt den Filter nach einer Nachschicht.

    

Trotz oder wegen dem Regenwetter schießen meine Pflanzen im Garten. Und blühen...

 

Ein besonderes Erlebnis hatte ich gestern Abend!  Beim Checken der Leitungen habe ich einen Molch in der Pumpenkammer gesichtet. Also schnell eine Kletterhilfe installiert. Die wurde durch den kleinen Freund sogleich genutzt und ich konnte ihn aus der Nähe fotografieren. Danach habe ich in an der Sumpfzone abgesetzt und er ist ins Wasser abgezogen. HAMMER, nach so kurzer Zeit der erste Molch! Und das mitten in der Stadt!

          

So, das war mein Wochenende!

To be continued...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger,

sieht wie ein __ Bergmolch aus. Kein Wunder, daß der gleich klettert


----------



## Zacky (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger.

...das alles läuft und dein Vliesfilter ist auch nicht schlecht...

Läuft denn bislang alles nach deiner Zufriedenheit?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallole,

ja, Christine, ist ein __ Bergmolch mit orangenem Bäuchlein. Nach dem Aufstieg hat er sich aber wieder in die noch spärlich bewachsene Sumpfzone verzogen und wurde seither nicht mehr gesehen. Dort habe ich jetzt übrigens nur sehr knapp mit Kies gearbeitet, eigentlich nur um die frisch eingesetzten Pflanzen am Boden zu halten. DANKE für den Tipp!

@ Zacky:

Großteils JA!!! 

Mit dem Fortschritt bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, dass ist aber eher dem Wetter geschuldet. Meinen Zeitplan hat mir der Regen auch durcheinander gewirbelt. Eigentlich wollte ich erst pflanzen und dann fluten, denn dann wäre mir die graue Brühe erspart worden. Na ja, jetzt ist schon so...

Ansonsten lerne ich täglich dazu und habe auch jetzt noch immer wieder neue Ideen oder finde sie hier im Forum. Eine unendliche Geschichte... aber extrem spannend!

Mit was ich zwischendurch nicht zufrieden war, war mein Volumen... Momentan sind über 14.000 Liter drin, für 2.000 sollte ich noch Platz haben und das ist okay und war mein Ziel!

Einen groben Fehler habe ich beim Standort des Skimmers gemacht. Der sitzt im Eck beim Pumpenschacht... Blöde Stelle! Mal sehen, was mir hierzu noch einfällt.

Dafür ist es immer wieder ein tolles Gefühl, wenn, so wie gestern z.B. die Technik, funktioniert und ein weiterer Schritt gemacht ist. Und für mich als Bürohengst sind Arbeiten wie Tiefbau, Rohrverlegung, Fundamentarbeiten, etc., etc. einfach eine super Abwechslung und machen tierisch Spaß!

Und so sitze ich sehr gerne an der Baustelle und betrachte sehr zufrieden mein Werk.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo aus dem sonnigen Göppingen!

Der Hausherr und die Koi genießen in der Mittagspause die Sonne!

 

Nur die Goldfische haben fast alle nur *** im Kopf... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Moin zusammen,

nachdem die letzte Woche vom Geldverdienen geprägt war, ist der Baufortschritt am Teich überschaubar.

Dafür gab es gestern die Premiere im Teich! Fische?  Nee, die müssen trotz guter Wasserwerte noch eine Woche warten bis sie ins große Becken dürfen. Dafür stürzten sich meine Jungs und ich ins wahrlich kühle - 19°C - Nass.

       

Es war einfach nur genial und ließ mich schon den ersten Gedanken an einen weiteren reinen Schwimmteich verschwenden...   

Natürlich war das Wasser nach dem Badespaß wieder trüb, doch heute Morgen hatte ich Dank "Low Cost Vliesfilter" schon wieder Bodensicht. 

Beim ersten Tauchgang konnte ich einen kleinen Baufehler gleich korrigieren. Ich hatte die Löcher im Deckel des Bodenablaufs vergessen und befreite das Teil von einer mächtigen Luftblase. Zumindest gefühlt zieht er jetzt deutlich besser...

Heute will ich mit dem Bau meines Pflanzfilters beginnen und werde natürlich weiter berichten.

Schönes Wochenende und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo und Hoppla...

schon wieder eine Woche vorbei...  Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht.

So richtig viel ist leider nicht passiert.  Arbeit, Termine und am Abend lieber die Sonne und warmen Temperaturen genießen... Musste auch mal sein! 

Ganz faul war ich aber nicht, da ein bisschen, da eine Kleinigkeit, die Schritte sind kleiner, aber es geht dennoch voran. Am vergangen Sonntag musste einfach der Sommer begrüßt werden. Und so widmete ich mich meinem Teich und zwar in Sachen Beobachtung. Viele Eindrücke, zumindest zwei konnte ich festhalten:

    

Mitte der Woche dann aber der nächste größere Bauabschnitt, der Pflanzfilter geht in Produktion. Zunächst wurde die Mauer gesetzt. Meine erste selbstständige Maurerarbeit:

    

Zwischendurch ging ich in der Bucht auf Deko-Suche und wurde fündig. Man(n) muss sich auch mal was gönnen...

 

Beeindruckt bin ich von meinem klaren Wasser und das bei ca. 1,55 Meter Tiefe. Der Filter fördert mir zudem Luft mit in den Teich. Ist das eigentlich gut? Sicher, oder?

    

Dazu tragen sich auch meine Pflanzen einen Teil bei und die wachsen richtig gut.

    

Gestern kamen meine beiden Jungs und bettelten bei 33°C um Abkühlung... Wurde genehmigt, auch wenn der Teich danach wieder etwas trüber war.

    

Ich habe nebenbei im Teichfilter das Vlies und die Folie verlegt.

    

Heute wurde dann die Trennmauer im Pflanzfilter gesetzt und auf der höheren Seite mit Folie abgedichtet. Der Flansch für den Einlauf wurde auch platziert.

       

Morgen werde ich mich der Seite zum Rasen hin widmen. Es gilt Schalungssteine zu setzen und einzubetonieren. Danach oder während dessen will ich den Pflanzfilter einweihen. Schauen wir mal...

Der große Moment steht am Sonntag auf dem Programm. Nachdem das Wasser dann über drei Wochen im Teich ist, wird es Zeit die Bewohner einziehen zu lassen. Auf diesen Moment freue ich mich schon seit Tagen. Die Wasserwerte sind gut, sowohl Streifen-, wie auch Tröpfchentest geben grünes Licht. Es wird auch Zeit, denn der kleine Teich ist eindeutig übervölkert oder sagt man in dem Fall "überfischt"? 

So, genug für heute, morgen geht es weiter.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Marc.

Schaut gut aus.  ...aber: Was steht denn auf der Deko drauf? Mein Japanisch ist etwas eingerostet!


----------



## muh.gp (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

GLÜCK und HOFFNUNG!

Passt doch irgendwie immer und besonders zum Koi-Teich... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hoffe, dass Ihr alle auch ein so prächtiges und sonniges Wochenende hattet. Ich habe meinen Preis für das tolle Wetter heute bezahlt... Irgendwie habe ich den ganzen Tag mit dem Rücken zur Sonne gearbeitet. Mein neuer Name lautet jetzt "tiefroter Flusskrebs"... 

Gestern habe ich mich nochmals der Betonmischerei gewidmet. Das Fundament für die Brücke wurde auf der Rasenseite gesetzt und die ersten beiden Schalungssteine als Teichabschluss zum Grün haben auch ihren Platz. Natürlich habe ich auch an den Strom gedacht und gleich zwei Leitungen verlegt.

       

Heute, am Sonntag, traten die leisen Arbeiten in den Vordergrund. Erst mal wurde der Zulauf vom Filter zum Pflanzfilter eingebaut. Und sogleich getestet. Komisches Gefühl, wenn man in dichte Rohre Löcher bohrt... 

       

Dann kam das Setzen der Pflanzen. In Bäckerkisten wurde ein schmales Vlies und danach ein Spielsand-Lehm-Gemisch eingebracht. Nun bekamen die Pflanzen ihren Platz, noch eine schmale Schicht kleiner Kies darauf und ab in den Pflanzfilter. Dort war das Wasser zunächst ziemlich trübe. Über einen kleinen Wasserfall werden die zwei Ebenen verbunden, dann geht es zurück in den Teich. Und siehe da, nach nur einer Stunde war im Pflanzfilter klare Sicht angesagt.

                

Nun kam - TROMMELWIRBEL - das Highlight des Tages. Die Koi wurden umgesiedelt. Den Wirbel verursachten aber die Fische. Mann oh Mann, die sind mal schnell. Über 90 Minuten hat es gedauert, bis das Dutzend im neuen Teich war. Dort fanden sich die Koi aber schnell wieder und waren fortan als Gruppe auf Erkundungstour. Ein netter Schnappschuss ist sicherlich das Bild mit unserem Größten und unserer Hütte im Hintergrund... Der Koi und sein neues Haus. Ein Bild mit Symbolcharakter! 

    

Natürlich habe ich die Umsetzaktion auch genutzt um die einzelnen Fische unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Und um die Größe zu ermitteln, wurden Nahaufnahmen mit Lineal gemacht. 

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte... zu spät für heute!

Sehr stolze Grüße,
Holger
(Der heute seinen Koiteich eingeweiht hat!)


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> GLÜCK und HOFFNUNG!


Ähm holger,

Glück und hoffnung sind 2 schriftzeichen .
Du hast aber paar mehr. Was heißen die?

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Mandy!

Yepp! Insgesamt sechs.... Und zwar: Glück, Hoffnung, Glück, Hoffnung, Glück und Hoffnung oder anders herum... 

Na ja, alle guten Dinge sind bekanntlich 3!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Moin Holger,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur offiziellen Eröffnung Deines KOIteiches!
Ich wünsche Dir allzeit gute Sicht, gesunde Fische und immer Spitzenwerte wassertechnisch.


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem es seit einer Stunde von den Temperaturen wieder einigermaßen erträglich ist. Das Fazit des Tages:

heiß, heiß, heiß und noch mal heiß... 

An Arbeit am Teich war heute mal gar nicht zu denken. Egal, ich habe ja trotzdem noch was zu berichten:

Meine Koi:

Eine kurze Vorstellung meiner Fische. Die Varietäten sind jetzt mal im Internet recherchiert, falls Fehler dabei sind, bin ich für Eure Richtigstellung schon jetzt dankbar!  Die Zahlen in Klammer sind die Größe beim Kauf vor sechs Wochen bzw. später... Die Sucht... 

*Coke* - Nidan Kohaku - 16,5 cm (14,0)

 

*Fire* - Hi Utsuri - 12,0 cm - (10,0)

 

*Lucky* - Kujaku - 11,0 - (9,0)

 

*Moby Dick* - Platinum Ogon - 16,5 cm - (12,0)

 

*P.J*. - Shiro Bekko - 13,5 cm (12,0)

 

*Pepsi* - Shusui - 14,0 cm (12,0)

 

*Rocky* - Kujaku - 22,5 cm (18,0)

 

*Silver* - Tancho Goshiki - 11,0 cm (9,0)

 

*Simon* - Kujaku - 13,5 cm (11,5)

 

*Spike* - Showa (Tancho?) - 12,0 cm (11,0)

 

*Yin* - Showa - 14,0 cm (12,0)

 

*Yang* - Showa - 13,5 cm (12,0)

 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie mein Koi-Tippspiel ausgeht. Gerne dürft Ihr auch sagen, wer Euch am besten gefällt. Ich habe meine Favoriten...

Noch einen schönen Abend, eine kühle Nacht und bis bald.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger.

sehr schöne Koi, gefallen mir wirklich gut...

Spike, Yin und Yang würde ich eher als Sanke einstufen...Spike könnte durchaus als Tancho-Sanke durchgehen...

Warum Sanke? Die Koi haben eine weiße Grundkörperfarbe und das Rot und Schwarz sind drauf gelagert. Auch sind die Brustflossen und die Schwanzflossen soweit ich das sehen kann, frei von Schwarz. Beim Showa wäre es anders herum und an den Flossenansätzen bzw. in den Brustflossen würden kräftige schwarze Strahlen erkennbar sein.

Rocky und die die beiden Sanke wären so meine Favoriten, da die Farben sehr kräftig sind und bei den Sanke noch recht viel schwarz durchdringen kann.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Nee Rico,

die drei sind schon Showa ... haben Schwarz am Kopf. Davon abgesehen, bei der Größe und dem Alter ist da alles noch drin 
P.J. ist meiner Meinung nach kein Bekko ... sondern ein Doitsu Shiro Utsuri.
Schau Dir mal das durch die Haut schimmernde Schwarz an ... das sind keine einzelnen schwarzen Schuppen ... das ist flächiges Schwarz.
Fire scheint mir eher Gelb statt rot zu sein ... also eher ein Ki Utsuri. Ein echter Ki Utsuri ist gaaanz selten ... mal sehen wie sich die Farbe entwickelt.

Der Koi, der mir am Besten gefällt ist Coke, der Kohaku (wobei das Nidan sicher auch bald weg ist, sieht aus als ob sich beide Flecke miteinander verbinden werden).

Ich bin von dem Trip "glänzend" mittlerweile weg 

Mandy


----------



## maarkus (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Wirklich schöne Ideen. Wenn man gelegentlich das Forum durchstöbert, könnte man jeden Tag einen neuen Teich bauen


----------



## Monie (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

das ist ein soooo toller Teich. 
Ich werd neidisch. 

Das ist eine super Leistung, sowas zu stemmen. Ich bin froh, das mein Teich schon da war als wir das Haus gekauft haben. Hi hi.
Leider sind meine Möglichkeiten (finanziell) begrenzt und daher ist ein solches Projekt auch nicht möglich. 

Weiter so. Ich freue mich mehr von deinem Teich zu hören. 

Gruß

Monie


----------



## muh.gp (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal vielen dank für das Lob! Freut mich sehr, dass Euch mein Teich gefällt. 

In den letzten Tage war auf der Baustelle Hitzefrei angesagt. Bei Temperaturen über 35°C und brennender Sonne hatte ich einfach keine Lust weiter zu arbeiten. Aber natürlich habe ich dennoch viel Zeit an meinen Teichen verbracht und massig Fotos geschossen...

Im Mittelpunkt des Interesses stehen natürlich die Fische! Besonders der "Kampf" um eine halbe Scheibe Toastbrot war echt spannend...

          

Ein ganz besonderer Schnappschuss ist mit aber bei zwei __ Libellen gelungen. Der Titel: "Paarung in Herzform".

 

Natürlich gab es auch andere Besucher:

       

Und noch ein paar Impressionen von meinen "Gewässern":

                

Ansonsten gibt es zu berichten, dass mein Teich inzwischen super klar ist. Dem Damenstrumpf an dieser Stelle ein ausgesprochenes Dankeschön!  Die Wasserwerte messe ich momentan alle zwei Tage und es ist alles okay. Die Temperatur im großen Becken hat sich bei 25°C eingependelt, im kleinen Terrassenteich sind es bis zu 28,5°C. Dort habe ich auch ein kleineres Fadenalgenproblem, das von der Klobürste aber täglich beseitigt wird. 

So, das soll es für heute mal gewesen sein. Wünsche allen einen schönen sonnigen Tag, nicht zu starke Gewitter und viel Spaß am Teich!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Guten Abend,

zu später Stunde muss ich meine Begeisterung einfach mitteilen... Aber der Reihe nach.

Am vergangenen Samstag frönte ich mal wieder einer meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen, ich studierte die aktuellen Prospekte der Baumärkte und war auf Schnäppchenjagd. In einem Prospekt wurde ich dann tatsächlich fündig. Die Oase Unterwasserbeleuchtung Luminis 3 war im Angebot. Der ursprüngliche Preis lag bei 129,00 Euro, beim Hersteller direkt gibt es das Set mit drei Leuchten für 95,00 Euro und das Angebot im Baumarkt lautete 59,95 Euro!
Also, nichts wie hin! Sofort los gefahren und dann die Enttäuschung... Der örtliche Baumarkt hatte die Teile nicht...  Aber ich konnte nachbestellen und das tat ich dann auch in doppelter Ausführung. Heute kam nun der Anruf, dass ich abholen könnte, also ab ins Auto.
Ich war ja schon ein wenig skeptisch... 3 mal 1 Watt pro Set, würde das was bringen? Klar, dass ich heute Abend sofort ein Set installiert habe und auf die Dunkelheit gewartet habe. Und was soll ich sagen... 

Es sieht Hammer aus! Leider kommt es bei meinen amateurhaften Fotokenntnissen nicht mal halb so gut zur Geltung, aber seht selbst:

 

Die Mauer kommt in dem klaren Wasser super raus. Ein Moment der Glückseligkeit. Ich konnte mich kaum losreißen und brenne darauf, morgen die zweite Mauer im Teich zu illuminieren. Die Beleuchtung wird dann noch mit einer Zeitschaltuhr versehen, damit die Koi ab Mitternacht auch íhre Nachruhe haben.

So, noch mal kurz raus und genießen!

Abendliche Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ihr alle gut in die Woche gestartet seit. Nachfolgend mein "Wochenendarbeitsbericht":

Am Samstag und Sonntag habe ich zunächst mal meinen Teichzulauf modifiziert. Der Damenstrumpf-Filter hat mich so begeistert, dass ich einen zweiten Einlauf installiert habe. Dort kann ich bei zukünftigem Bedarf das Nylonstrümpfchen bequem anbringen. Beide Einläufe haben einen eigenen Zugschieber, so kann ich das Wasser perfekt steuern.

 

Danach habe ich mich der Abgrenzung zwischen Teich und Pflanzfilter gewidmet. Vlies und Folie zurecht geschnitten und mit Ufermatten belegt. Darauf kommt jetzt noch ein Aluprofil als Abschluss und zur Befestigung.

    

Da am Sonntag ideales Bauwetter war habe ich mich noch zu Betonarbeiten hinreißen lassen. Möglichst leise - um die dösenden Nachbarn nicht zu stören - wurde in der Schubkarre angerührt und danach die Abgrenzung zum Rasen gesetzt. Die schwarzen Abdeckplatten sind nur provisorisch aufgelegt und erhalten nach der endgültigen Setzung noch Löcher für den Strom verpasst.

    

Eine freudige Überraschung gab es am Samstag in der Früh. Auf einer __ Krebsschere kam eine Blüte zum Vorschein, die sich am Abend öffnete. Ein kurzes Glück. Am Sonntag war sie schon wieder verwelkt... 

    

Zur Entschädigung besuchte am Sonntag eine riesige Libelle mein Gewässer. Keine Ahnung was es für eine war, aber bisher mit Abstand die Größte. 

    

Nach minutenlanger Suche fand ich dann auch ein Abendessen für meine __ Sonnenbarsche. Ach ja, inzwischen zieht in jedem Teich ein Geburtenkontrolleur seine Kreise, wobei es im Terrassenteich mit ununterbrochen turtelnden Goldfischen sicher mehr zu tun gibt. Mahlzeit!

    

So das war das Wochenende aus Teichsicht. Schön war´s!

To be continued...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

nachdem ich im Geschäft gerade ziemlich viel zu tun habe, ruht die Baustelle (leider) etwas.

Dafür habe ich aus meinem "Freudenhaus" Terassenteich gestern ein Bubenkloster gemacht.  Die fünf vermeintlichen Mädels wurden in den großen Teich zu den Koi gesetzt und haben da jetzt hoffentlich ihre Ruhe. Die Aufnahme der Damen durch die Koi verlief reibungslos, man kannte sich ja schon aus dem Zwischenlager im Terassenteich...

Zudem nehme ich mir jeden Tag ein paar Minuten Zeit, um meine neuen Freunde zu füttern. Neben der normalen Fütterung via Futterring, da sitze ich dann immer daneben, kommt einmal am Tag "Handfutter" dazu. Eine halbe Scheibe Toastbrot oder Flocken aus der Hand sollen dazu beitragen, dass meine Fische allmählich zutraulicher werden. Eine echte Geduldsfrage, die aber sehr interessant ist. Beeindruckend, dass jeder Fisch irgendwie seinen eigenen Charakter hat. 

Ganz anders verhält sich ein weiterer Teichbewohner. Der Sonnenbarsch, ein wahrlich vorzüglicher Beobachter, zeigt sich binnen Sekunden, wenn ich an den Teichrand komme. Und dann setzt er diesen "Gib mir endlich einen Wurm"-Blick auf, dem ich zwei Mal täglich erliege...

So, genug geplaudert, ab an den Schreibtisch! Wenn ich heute ranklotze, kann ich vielleicht früher Feierabend machen und noch ein bisschen weiter bauen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Jürgen B (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger - du weißt doch, vergrößern kann man immer. Wenn deine Princessin ihre Bahnen ziehen kann, ist sie sicher restlos begeistert. Tolles Projekt für Eure Familie.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

ein Wochenende geprägt von schlechtem Wetter am Samstag und dennoch Arbeit am Teich und Handball am Sonntag neigt sich dem Ende. Da Euch zweiteres sicherlich weniger interessiert, wenden wir uns dem Teich zu.

Nachdem es gestern nur mieses Wetter war und der Teich selbst eigentlich fast fertig ist, ging es nun um das Umfeld des Teichs. Die Holzterrasse und -umrandung sind das nächste Projekt. Daher wurde am Samstag erst mal die Baustelle etwas aufgeräumt und die Flächen für die Umbauungen bereinigt.

    

Da die Fertigstellung (hoffentlich) näher rückt, rutscht die Beleuchtung und Deko vermehrt in den Vordergrund. Entsprechend wird aktuell immer mal wieder geshoppt...

    

Im Fokus stehen auch meine Pflanzen, die immer besser gedeihen.

    

Aber das Hauptintersse nehmen selbstverständlich die Fische für sich in Anspruch. Nach der Umsetzaktion mit viel Hektik beim Abkeschern sind die Goldies im Terrassenteich schon wieder die Ruhe selbst und betteln unentwegt nach Futter. Aber auch die Koi im großen Teich gewöhnen sich langsam ein und sind zumindest beim Füttern schon richtig "mutig".

    

Euch allen wünsche ich einen schönen Start in die Woche und endlich Sommer!!!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,




toll


----------



## muh.gp (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer Woche wird es mal wieder Zeit für einen Zwischenbricht vom Teich 2.0! 

Zunächst konnte ich Anfang der Woche bei meinem Koi-Händler in Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen nicht widerstehen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein bisschen schauen...  Doch dann kam mir das "Nimm 3, zahl 2"-Angebot in die Quere. Ich wollte noch einen größeren Koi, der als Leithammel fungiert und letztlich wurden es drei Neuzugänge... 

Der neue Chef im Teich ist "Whiskey". Ein Yamabuki Ogon ¿ (Ironie) mit 28 cm.

 

Neu ist auch "Chilli". Ein Kohaku mit ebenfalls 28 cm.

 

Dritter im Bunde ist ein Asagi, der 26 cm groß ist. Er macht mir allerdings etwas Sorgen. Der Koi kam aus einem Becken mit deutlich größeren Fischen und tut sich irgendwie mit dem Fressen schwer. Die Futteraufnahme klappt, aber meistens spuckt er die Nahrung wieder aus. Da ist Geduld gefragt! Außerdem hat er sich beim Transport eine Brustflosse eingerissen, aber das wird sicher wieder. 

Ach ja, zu dem Asagi ist uns noch kein Name eingefallen.  Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee?

 

Und so schwimmen jetzt 15 Koi in meinem neuen Gewässer.  Mir ist klar, dass ich damit am Limit angelangt bin. Bei 17.500 Litern Volumen plus etwa 750 Litern in Pumpenschacht, Filter und Pflanzfilter ist mein Besatz endgültig komplett.

Was gibt es noch zu berichten? Am Wochenende habe ich die Grundkonstruktion der Brücke montiert. Ganz schön hart der Stahl, hat mich einige Bohrer gekostet... 

          

Zudem wurde der Unterbau für die Terrasse gestartet. Dazu musste ich nochmals ziemlich viel Erde entsorgen... Dachte eigentlich, die Graberei hätte sich erledigt.

    

Erfolge gibt es auch an der Pflanzenfront. Die erste Knospe der Seerose ist zu sehen.

 

Ansonsten habe ich auch viel Zeit bei meinen Koi verbracht, die ich stundenlang beobachten kann. Wird irgendwie nie langweilig. Ein besonderes Schauspiel ist dabei das Spiel mit dem Futterball, einfach nur großartig!

             

Auch meine "Gründelzone" ist durchaus beliebt:

 

Zum Abschluss noch ein Foto vom neuen Leader im Teich. Diese Mission erfüllt der majestätisch goldene  "Whiskey" vorzüglich. Da er sehr mutig bzw. verfressen ist, zieht er alle anderen Koi mit und inzwischen fressen mir die Fische aus der Hand und lassen sich auch vorsichtig berühren. Ein traumhaftes Erlebnis!!!

 

Da ich Ende der Woche die Dielen für Terrasse und Steg bekomme, werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen der Unterkonstruktion widmen und hoffe, dass ich gut voran komme.

To be continued...

Bis dann und viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## bekamax (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

hi,

orange submarine?

LG Karin


----------



## slavina (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Einfach nur toll.
Bin begeistert von den Aufnahmen......
LG,
Tina


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

heute mal kein Baufortschritt, darüber werde ich am Wochenende berichten, sondern eine erfreuliche Nachricht zu meinem, immer noch namenslosen, "Sorgenkoi".

Nach über einer Woche im Teich hat er sich bestens akklimatisiert. Spucke er das meiste Fressen zunächst immer wieder aus und zog mit angelegter Rückenflosse oft alleine seine Kreise, ist er nun wohl angekommen. 
Inzwischen zieht er mit hochgestellter Rückflosse selbstbewußt mit den anderen durch den Teich und schnappt sich beim Füttern zumindest eine der beiden Futtervarianten und behält sie auch bei sich. Schon interessant, das jeder Koi irgendwie seinen eigenen Charakter hat.

Beeindruckend waren diese Woche auch die Jagdaktivitäten meines Sonnenbarschs. Ich hatte im Pumpenschacht fünf knapp 1 cm große Goldfischjunge entdeckt und getreu dem Motto "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten" in den großen Teich versetzt. Die ersten beiden konnten sich nur sehr kurz freuen, denn der "Doc" war sofort zur Stelle. Die restlichen drei Goldies wurden zumindest nicht umgehend zum Opfer. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich danach schon ein komisches Gefühl, aber so ist das Leben...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Maximoto (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Erstmal ein riesen großes Lob an dich, der Teich sieht echt spitze aus. 

Ich hab nochmal eine kurze Frage, die eventuell vorher auch schon mal geklärt wurde, doch wie hast du das mit den beiden Mauern genau gemacht? Sprich halt nur Zement oder Mörtel oder wie? Und einfach Mörtel, Zement, etc. an die Wand gehauen und dann die Steine dran und dann die Zwischenräume zu oder wie? Was hast du dahinter, ist das ganz normales Teichvlies?

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## muh.gp (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Max,

zuerst Danke für das Lob.

Die Mauer... Also vom Untergrund bin ich auf Nummer sicher im Quadrat gegangen. Die Folie wurde ganz normal verlegt. Dann habe ich im Bereich der Mauer auf die Folie Vlies gelegt, nochmals eine Schicht Folie und dann eine weitere Lage Vlies. Danach wurde die Mauer gesetzt. Stein auf Stein. Als Bindemittel habe ich Mauermörtel mit *Trass* verwendet. Die Empfehlung mit dem Trass hatte ich hier aus dem Forum, da dieses Material keine Ausblühungen mit sich bringt. Wichtig ist zudem, dass man die Mauer nach der Fertigstellung mindestens sieben bis zehn Tage gut austrocknen lässt.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo (mal wieder...) zusammen,

wie schnell doch die Wochen vergehen... Nach Handballturnieren, rundem Geburtstag meiner Holden, der heißen Phase im Geschäft vor dem Urlaub und dem Urlaub selbst wird es echt Zeit, dass ich mich mal wieder melde.

Die letzten Wochen waren ganz schön stressig und von eher weniger Arbeit am Teich geprägt.  Zudem werden die Baustellen immer kleiner und damit die Fortschritte weniger sichtbar, daher jetzt ein zusammenfassendes Update.

Der erste Erfolg in Sachen Pflanze hielt Mitte Juli Einzug. Meine erste (bisher leider auch einzige) Seerosenblüte:

 

Aber auch bei der Terrasse kam ich langsam voran...

    

Danach herrschte Chaos im Garten, Teich und eigentlich überall. Tennisballgroße Hagelkörner schossen vom Himmel und verwüsteten unseren Garten und die Autos. Zum Glück tauchten die Fische wohl schnell ab und blieben unverletzt.

    

Nachdem die Spuren des Hagels beseitigt waren, wurde weiter an der Terrasse gebaut:

       

Dann wurde es Zeit für die "erste Ölung" der neuen Genießerecke und die Brücke wurde in Angriff genommen.

       

Direkt vor dem Urlaub und auch jetzt noch, sieht das Projekt Teich 2.0 nun so aus:

                      

Nun möchte ich noch möglichst schnell die restliche Umrandung fertig machen. Habe sogar noch zwei Tage Urlaub, aber seit gestern ist Dauerregen angesagt.

Noch ein paar Worte zu meinen Fischen. Meine Mutter und unsere Nachbarin haben während unserer Abwesenheit vorzüglich für Koi und Goldfische gesorgt. Alle sind gewachsen und haben gut zugelegt. Wasserwerte sind alle ok, das Wasser klar und die Fadenalgen sind überschaubar.

Fazit: Ich bin gerade ein gut erholter Koiteichbesitzer, der aber noch einiges zu tun hat, bevor die Blätter wieder fallen.

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Holger,

erste Sahne 

Gefällt mir richtig gut. Hast Du __ Douglasie genommen?

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Also Holger,
ich machs mal kurzoki


----------



## Zacky (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

...dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...das Ganze samt dem Umfeld ist wirklich gut gelungen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Moin Holger,
CHAPEAU.... klasse geworden!
Den lachenden Budha mag ich auch gut leiden,
er verströmt Fröhlichkeit


----------



## muh.gp (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo,

zuerst mal vielen lieben Dank für die Komplimente! Ist nochmals eine Motivation für den Endspurt!

Mandy, die Bretter sind __ Douglasie. Habe einen guten Bekannten mit Sägewerk und mich deshalb für die heimische (und günstigere) Alternative entschieden. Wird jetzt einmal im Jahr geölt und dann schauen wir mal wie lange es hält...

Eigentlich wollte ich die Tage weiter bauen, aber das Wetter war nicht so prickelnd. Dafür habe ich dann einen auf Fischer gemacht. Irgendwie hat mein Plan mit den weiblichen Goldfischen im Koiteich nicht ganz funktioniert... War wohl doch ein sehr potentes Männchen dabei...

Auf alle Fälle habe ich gestern etwa 50 kleine bis minimale Fischchen rausgefangen und heute in den großen Teich eines Bekannten umgesiedelt. Jetzt schwimmen nur noch zwei "sichere" Mädels bei den Koi und ich hoffe, dass sich der Kindersegen zukünftig in Grenzen hält. Ein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich von meinem Sonnenbarsch. Hätte mir mehr Kontrolle von dem Gesellen erwartet.

Am Wochenende geht der Bau der Umrandung dann weiter. In zwei Wochen kommt die Verwandtschaft zum Geburtstag meines Sohnes und dann sollte ich bis auf einige Feinheiten fertig sein... Schau mer mal!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen und schönen Sonntag,

nach dem Urlaub wartete im Geschäft jede Menge Arbeit. Wie groß so Postfächer sein können...  Und so hatte ich nur am Samstag Zeit mich um die Fertigstellung meines Teichs zu kümmern.

Zunächst habe ich die Unterkonstruktion der restlichen Umrandung gesetzt und betoniert. 

 

Da ich dort betontrocknungstechnisch nicht gleich weiter machen konnte, habe ich mich mal an den kleinen "Japangarten" neben der Terrasse gemacht und regelrecht fest gebissen. Zunächst die groben Tätigkeiten mit Rasenkantensteine unter der Terrasse setzen (würde ich das nächste Mal vor den Anschrauben der Dielen machen...), Holzblende anbringen, Umrandung gestalten und Erde verteilen.

       

Und wenn man mal so richtig schön drin ist, dann macht man auch gleich fertig (auch wenn es schon dunkel wurde und regnete...).

          

Und noch eine lustige Beobachtung nebenher. Man kann auch kopfüber essen... 

 

Mal sehen was die Woche so bringt, aber wenn die Unterkonstruktion passt, werde ich wohl viel mit Holz zu tun haben.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Holger,

na hättest du das vor 1 Jahr gedacht das du nun "Großteichbesitzer"  bist.


Ich find der Teich und das Umfeld ist echt klasse geworden  

Ab nächstem Jahr ist dann nur noch relaxen am Teich angesagt - oder ?



btw: die Umrandung von _*Japan*_ ist doch aus Metall - aber welches


----------



## muh.gp (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hi Mitch,

da hast Du Recht, hätte mir das jemand vor einem Jahr erzählt, hätte ich ihn für verrückt erklärt... Aber ich bereue nichts!!! 

Und wenn man hier auch noch gelobt wird, dann erst recht nicht. DANKE!

Nächstes Jahr? Relaxen und Chillen? In Sachen Teich auf jeden Fall, eine weitere Grube würde meine Ehe nicht überstehen. Aber einen Carport werde ich wohl bauen. Die Hagelerfahrung des Sommers möchte ich mir zukünftig ersparen.

Die Beetumrandung ist aus dem Baumarkt. Ein ziemlich simples Stecksystem aus verzinktem Blech und recht günstig. Habe ich seit Jahren um den Magnolienbaum und es hält Klasse.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hey Holger,

das sieht Spitze aus 

Aber sag mal, hast Du unter den Steinen kein Vlies verlegt?

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, hast Du unter den Steinen kein Vlies verlegt?



Hallöchen,

natürlich ist da Vlies drunter! Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es nicht so ist?

Grüßle,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass es nicht so ist?



 ...weil es davon kein Foto gibt... lol *duckundwech*


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Genau . . .zacky hat mir aus der seele gesprochen 

Mandy


----------



## muh.gp (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

da war ich jetzt aber mal wieder ziemlich faul mit der Berichterstattung. Über zwei Wochen sind seit dem letzten Zwischenstand vergangen und es hat sich wieder ein wenig getan.

Wie der Sommer, geht auch meine Baustelle langsam dem Ende entgegen.

Zunächst galt es die Umrandung fertig zu stellen. Unterkonstruktion, Strom nicht vergessen, Folie und Ufermatten fixieren und dann fanden die Dielen ihren Platz. Der erste Abschnitt war der Bereich an der Mauer.

             

Zwischendurch wurde der Tritt auf die Terrasse gesetzt und der Rest beplankt.

       

In Sachen Holzdielen bin ich fast fertig und es sieht ganz gut aus. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Deckel für den Pumpenschacht...

       

Mal sehen, wie weit ich am Wochenende komme, viel Zeit habe ich leider nicht... Kindergeburtstag ist angesagt.

Vielleicht noch ein paar Worte zu den Bewohnern, für die der ganze "Aufwand" betrieben wird. Den Fischen geht es sehr gut. Die Kleinen haben sich seit Ende April zum Teil in der Größe fast verdoppelt. Man(n) kann sich gar nicht mehr vorstellen, dass sie mal richtige Winzlinge waren. Sollte sich die Sonne irgendwann noch mal kräftiger zeigen, werde ich Fotos von den Koi machen. Im Licht sehen sie echt toll aus.

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

moin Holger,
super geworden!
Viel Freude mit eurer Oase und immer gesunde Fische!


----------



## Moonlight (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Holger,

toll geworden 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger

Ich fand ja deinen 1 Teich schon Genial , aber der 2 Top't den um einiges . Einfach genial Umgesetzt und Perfekt in den Garten Integriert


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Immer wieder schön zu sehen was so die Teichsucht anrichtet 



LG René


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst vielen lieben Dank für die tollen Kommentare zu meinem Projekt! 

Wie der Sommer, geht auch meine Baustelle allmählich in den Endspurt...

So stand in den letzten Tagen die Umrandung zwischen Rasen und Teich auf dem Plan und ist jetzt auch fertig.

          

Dazu hat mein Buddha in Sachen Teichwächter Verstärkung bekommen...

    

Verbleibt noch eine große Baustelle bis zum Winter. Die Verkleidung für die Technik muss noch fertig werden. Aber das sollte ich schaffen...

 

Und nachdem heute die Sonne so wunderbar scheinte, habe ich mal ein paar Fotos von den Teichbewohnern geschossen. Die Bande entwickelt sich prächtig und hat seit dem Mai deutlich an Größe zugelegt. Es macht einfach nur Spaß die Koi zu bestaunen und zu beobachten. 

                                  

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo
Wie immer Perfekt ...
Die weißen Kieselsteine sind schön , nur bleiben die auch so schön weiß...?
Ich find auch Gut das deine ganze Technic versteckt ist , so will ich das auch machen , am Schluß soll man nur Teich sehn.


----------



## muh.gp (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo zusammen,

es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Zwischenbericht. 

Nach einem milden Oktober ist die Wassertemperatur inzwischen auf 9°C gefallen. Dazu noch die Vorhersagen zum anstehenden Winter mit Schneefall. Handeln war angesagt, also wurde mein Teich winterfest gemacht.

Zunächst habe ich die drei Filterkammern ausgeräumt und die Filter gereinigt. Sahen wieder richtig gut aus...

       

Nachdem ich mich dazu entschlossen habe eine kleine Pumpe (ca. 4.000 l/h) durchlaufen zu lassen, habe ich eine Bypass um die Filterkammern gelegt. Nun geht das Wasser vom Pumpenschacht durch den UVC, den CS II und dann zu 50% durch den kleinen Pflanzfilter und der Rest durch einen Einlauf knapp unter der Oberfläche. Das Wasser zieht der Pumpenschacht etwa 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.

 

Nach viel Lektüre hier im Forum und im Netz habe ich mich jetzt auch für eine Abdeckung entschieden. Die Abdeckung hat entlang der Brücke ein "Fenster", damit auch Licht in den Teich fällt.

       

Nun hoffe ich, dass in meinen ersten "Koi-Winter" alles gut geht und die Fische gesund durch die kalte Jahreszeit kommen.

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## maarkus (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Was kann denn da noch schief gehen ?!


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Holger

den Bereich vom Filter dämmst du aber noch, oder?

Nich das die Fischis Husten und Schnupfen bekommen 

LG Rene


----------



## muh.gp (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*

Hallo Rene,

das Material liegt schon bereit. Die freien Rohre, der CS II und der Pumpenschacht werden noch mit Glaswolle "verpackt". Ist ja schließlich bald Weihnachten... 

@ Markus: Deine Worte in "Koi-Gotts" Gehörgang! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: TEICH 2.0 - Mein zweiter Teich!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle habe ich gestern etwa 50 kleine bis minimale Fischchen rausgefangen und heute in den großen Teich eines Bekannten umgesiedelt. Jetzt schwimmen nur noch zwei "sichere" Mädels bei den Koi und ich hoffe, dass sich der Kindersegen zukünftig in Grenzen hält.



Soweit mir bekannt brauchen __ Goldfisch Mädchen nur einen Männlichen Fisch aus der Familie der Karpfenfische. 


Edit:
Wiki sagt dazu 


> Innerhalb der Karauschengattung hebt sich der __ Giebel durch die Fähigkeit zu gynogenetischer Fortpflanzung ab. Der Giebellaich muss nicht durch den Samen eines artgleichen Männchens befruchtet werden, es genügt das in das Ei eindringende Spermium einer anderen Karpfenfischart, um die Eientwicklung anzustoßen. Zu dieser unvollkommenen Fortpflanzung sind auch die Goldfische befähigt und sie ist ein grundlegendes Instrument bei der Vermehrung sogenannter Hochzuchten (schleiferflossige Rassestandards). Letztendlich ist die Gynogenese auch der wichtigste Beleg für die Abstammung des Goldfischs.



Somit must du zur Geburtenkontrolle die Männlichen Koi rüber zu den Männlichen Goldfischen setzen.....glaube irgendwo nicht das du das möchtest.

Pack die Goldfiche alle in Teich 1. setz beide __ Sonnenbarsche da bei und dann kann der Wettkampf beginnen, welche der beiden Fischarten sich schneller vermehrt.
Helfen kann auch ein __ Katzenwels oder __ Zwergwels (Ameiurus nebulosus).....oder besser noch einen einheimischen jungen __ Waller....habe ich die Tage in 10 cm angeboten gesehen. Wenn der zu groß wird kannst du beim örtlichen Angelverein fragen wo du den in die Natur entlassen darfst.

Ein zu großer Zwergwels darf nicht in die Natur, da eine nicht heimische Art. Den kannst du eigendlich nur in die Pfanne packen....soll lecker sein.

Sollten sich die Koi vermehren findest du mit Sicherheit schnell Abnehmer. Da einen Sonnenbarsch rein zu stecken....finde ich eher schade.


----------



## krallowa (3. März 2014)

Sehr schöne Doku und was feines draus geworden, Hut ab.


----------



## muh.gp (10. März 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nach einem lauen Winter steht wohl der Frühling vor der Tür und das ist auch gut so!

Meinen ersten Winter als Koiteichbesitzer haben meine Fische dem ersten Eindruck nach sehr gut überstanden. Es gab keine Verluste und die Koi sehen gesund und kräftig aus, sind aber noch sehr scheu. Bei einer Wassertemperatur von rund 8° C habe ich in den letzten Tagen begonnen sehr verhalten mit Sinkfutter zu füttern. Zumindest nach einer Weile ist dann alles vertilgt. Die schönen Tage nutze ich nun um den Teich bei Sonne teilweise abzudecken, bringe die Abdeckung am späten Nachmittag aber wieder auf, da die Nächte noch kalt sind. Meinen Filter habe ich am Wochenende wieder angeworfen, er wird aber nur mit halber Pumpleistung (4.000 l/h) über den Skimmer bedient. Sollte sich die Wassertempertur bis zum Wochenende auf über 10°C erhöhen werde ich die große 10.000er-Pumpe entmotten und auch wieder über den Bodenablauf filtern. Soviel zum aktuellen Zustand.

Parallel laufen die Planungen zur Filtererweiterung. Ich werde meinen CBF-350C mit drei Kammern um zwei Boxen erweitern. Die Boxen haben ein Volumen von jeweils ca. 90 Litern und werden mit belüftetem Helix ausgestattet. Ich hatte zwar im vergangenen Jahr keine Problem mit dem Filter, aber die Fische werden größer und ich möchte mir mit dieser Maßnahme Luft verschaffen. Die benötigten Materialien sind inzwischen alle im Haus und so hoffe ich, dass ich nächstes Wochenende in den Bau gehen kann. Natürlich werde ich darüber berichten.

Ich wünsche allen Teichverrückten einen schönen und problemlosen Frühling am und mit ihrem Gewässer. Es wird Zeit für Sonne, denn mir haben meine Koi über den Winter mächtig gefehlt. So sehr, dass ich nun über eine Innerhälterung nachdenke... Wahnsinn, was die Sucht aus einem Menschen macht! 

So, dass sollte es für den Start in die Teichssaison 2014 aus meiner Sicht gewesen sein.

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## DbSam (10. März 2014)

Hallo Holger,

Glückwunsch zum Zweiten.
Kaum schaut man mal ein Jahr nicht hier hinein, schon setzen die Leute ihre Wiese unter Wasser. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wallace (13. März 2014)

Für den Anfang ganz schön gut. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## krallowa (21. März 2014)

Habe gesehen das du eine recht interessante Ablaufvariante an deinem BCF 350C-Filter installiert hast.
Mit HT-Rohren, alle zusammen über einen Ablass.
Wie hast du die Verbindung dicht bekommen von der Filterkiste auf das HT-Rohr und wie hast du die Rohre verbunden, alle gesteckt oder geklebt?
Habe mir die gleiche Technik gekauft und möchte nun recht einfach bei der Reinigung die Kisten leeren und ausspülen können.


----------



## wusi (21. März 2014)

Hallo Holger!

Schöner Teich  
Schöne Doku 

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Als es um deinen undichten Zugschieber ging wurde folgendes gesagt:



mitch schrieb:


> wie sperrst du das Wasser zum Teich hin ab wenn du die Schieberinnereien austauscht.





muh.gp schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich, wie hier im Forum empfohlen, das Steigrohr gesetzt habe.



Kannst du mir da mit dem Steigrohr auf die Sprünge helfen? Weiß nicht so ganz was damit gemeint ist, bzw. wie was wo wann und so...


Danke und LG!


----------



## muh.gp (22. März 2014)

Hallo krallowa,

die Rohre sind mitttels Innotec mit dem Filter verklebt, der Rest ist gesteckt. Hebt bisher sehr gut.

Hallo Markus,

durch das Steigrohr kann ich den Teich mittels Gummiblase vor dem Zugschieber verschließen und damit ein Auslaufen über den Bodenablauf verhindern. Kann so aber auch das Rohr zum Bodenablauf reinigen. Habe dir mal ein Bild angehängt. Auf das T-Rohr kommt noch ein vertikales Rohr, das die gleiche Höhe hat wie die Pumpenkammer.

  

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## wusi (22. März 2014)

Hallo!

Danke für das Bild! Das erklärt alles und lässt so ein Steigrohr wirklich sinnvoll erscheinen.
Im Schwerkraftbetrieb ist auf der anderen Seite des Filters so ein Steigrohr wahrscheinlich auch nicht verkehrt oder?
Dann kann man die Zugschieber oder den Filter komplett, vorne und hinten, vom System nehmen. Zu welchen Zwecken auch immer!

LG und danke nochmal für die bildliche Erklärung!!


----------



## gstein (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Holger, 

toller Teich


----------



## Michael H (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Hab deinen Thread nochmal durchstöbert , bin an deinem Tapezieren hängen geblieben mit Vlies .

Was haste da für ein Mischungsverhältnis ...?
Oder einfach eine Maurerbütte mit Wasser füllen und ein wenig Zement rein machen .
Dann das Vlies nur durchziehen oder lässt man das einwenig einweichen ...?

Will das auch machen bevor mir was einstürtzt . Regnen soll es ja nun öfters , Sicher ist Sicher ......


----------



## muh.gp (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

das Mischungsverhältnis war echt Pi mal Daumen, so nach dem Gefühl... Ich habe das Vlies darin getränkt und gut durch geknetet. Den restlichen Schmodder im Kübel habe ich dann nach dem Verlegen des Vlies mit der Hand noch eingerieben. Über die gehärtete Vliesschicht kam dann nochmals eine Fuhre Vlies drüber.

Aber bei deinem gemauerten Becken sehe ich ehrlich gesagt keine so große Notwendigkeit für so eine Aktion.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (5. Mai 2014)

Ich dachte halt um den Unteren Teil zu schützen . Sind ja nur 0,8 m hoch gemauert , unten kommt eine Schicht Mutterboden dann Sand , Kies und am Boden Lehm .


----------



## muh.gp (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

das Jahr ist schon wieder zu einem Drittel vorbei und es gibt ein paar kleinere Neuigkeiten von meinem Teich zu berichten. Zunächst habe ich meinen ersten Winter als Koi-Besitzer gut über die Runden gebracht. Einen Schwächefall hatte ich, aber nach kurzer Quarantäne und Erholung konnte der Patient wieder zu seinen Kumpels ins Gewässer gelassen werden.

Aus technischer Sicht habe ich meinen vorhandenen Filter um zwei Einheiten erweitert. Aus zwei schnöden grauen Kisten mit Deckel eines bekannten Herstellers wurden zwei Kisten mit belüftetem Helix. Somit lautet meine Filterkette nun UVC, CS II, 3-Kammern-CBF 350C, 2-Kammern Helix (jeweils ca. 60 bis 65 Liter) und dann zurück in den Teich. Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinen Bauarbeiten, hat echt wieder riesig Spaß gemacht zu werkeln... 

       

Natürlich musste auch Platz geschaffen werden...

       

Und bald blubberte das Helix vor sich hin...

 

Aber auch an der Optik wurde dieses Jahr schon was getan. Auf der Terrasse wurde ein unnützes Eck in ein kleines Beet verwandelt und auch der Pflanzfilter wurde weiter verschönert und bauseitig abgeschlossen.

    

Inzwischen beginnen die Pflanzen immer besser zu wachsen, auch an dieser Front gab es kaum Verluste. Die Pflanzen am Rand hatte ich bisher in Blumenkästen platziert, seit dieser Woche stehen sie nun in Pflanz-Netzschläuchen. Sieht viel besser aus und auch die Verletzungsgefahr für die Fische ist jetzt sicher viel geringer.

So, das muss reichen für heute! Mehr gibt es demnächst...

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der Sommer scheint nun endlich anzukommen und es ist an der Zeit mal wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten von meinem Gewässer zu vermelden...

Zunächst möchte ich meine drei Neuzugänge des Jahres vorstellen. Da ich bei PeterW für zwei meiner Koi eine tolle neue Heimat gefunden habe (DANKE, Peter! Sehr schöner Teich und ein tolles Gespräch!), konnte ich meine Varietätenvielfalt etwas erweitern. Und so schwimmen seit kurzen Pepper (Ochiba - 39 cm), Jack (Showa - 27 cm) und Jamie (Goromo - 24 cm) in meinem Teich.

     

Dem Trio geht es prächtig und auch die anderen Fische schwimmen munter durch den Teich. Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder:

              
             

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## muh.gp (2. Juni 2014)

Fortsetzung (irgendwie blöd mit der Bilderbeschränkung... )

     

Aber auch das Grün in und um den Teich sieht richtig gut aus:

           
         

So, das soll es für heute gewesen sein.

Wünsche Euch allen schöne Pfingstfeiertage, viel Sonne und steigende Wassertemperaturen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (2. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schnell die Zeit vergeht und der Sommer schon wieder vorbei ist!

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke aus besseren, sonnigeren und wärmeren Tagen an meinem Teich, der in seinem zweiten Jahr prächtig entwickelt hat. Beeindruckend ist vor allem das fast schon explosionsartige Wachstum meiner Pflanzen, was musste ich da schon alles zurückschneiden...

             

Aber auch den Bewohnern geht es gut. Später mehr dazu!

Grüße von einem Teichbesitzer, der sich und seinen Fischen nach diesem Sommer wenigestens einen goldenen Herbst wünscht... Oder soll ich etwa schon wieder abdecken???

Holger


----------



## mitch (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Holger,




muh.gp schrieb:


> Oder soll ich etwa schon wieder abdecken???


 ich hoffe doch mal, das da noch viel Zeit in Land geht.

dein Teich hat sich richtig zum Schmuckstück entwickelt  und der Komposthaufen bekommt auch Futter (.. explosionsartige Wachstum)


----------



## muh.gp (8. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei wie versprochen ein paar Bilder von den Bewohnern...

             

Inzwischen gibt es noch eine Neuerung an meinem Gewässer. Seit Mitte August arbeitet mein Filter "vliesend"! 

Der Umbau und die ganze Pheripherie ist gerade in der Vollendung. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich fertig bin. Die ersten Eindrücke mit dem Vliesfilter sind aber überragend!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## PeterW (8. Sep. 2014)

Hi Holger,

bin schon gespannt wie das aussieht, ich bin mir nämlich auch noch nicht sicher wie ich 
meine Filterung verbessern soll und daher für Anregungen jeder Art dankbar.

PS.: So wies aussieht habe ich wahrscheinlich Nachwuchs von deinen zwei oder zumindest einem.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## muh.gp (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich eine Neuerung an meinem Gewässer:

 

Nachdem ich meinem Teich eine höhere Wasserumwälzung gönnen wollte, kam meine bisherige Kombination CS II und CNF-350C an seine Grenzen. Zudem war ich den andauernden Reinigungsaufwand leid. Nach langen Überlegungen was für mein gepumptes System am sinnvollsten ist, habe ich mich dann für den Genesis EVO 3/500 entschieden. Letztlich war es die Technik, die mich einfach begeistert hat.

Also ging Mitte August die Reise zum Händler und mit viel Filter und Zubehör, massig Ratschlägen und Tipps, aber auch weniger Geld in der Tasche kam ich wieder zurück. Hätte mir das einer vor zwei Jahren gesagt, dass... Na, lassen wir das!

Zunächst musste das alte System abgebaut und die Helix zwischengelagert werden.

   

Dann bekam der Vliesfilter seinen neuen Platz und die Umrüstung der Rohre war angesagt. Die Helix-Kammern liefen bisher mit 70er-Rohren, nun waren 110er erforderlich. Und so wurden viele Rohre und Innotec verbraucht, damit die ganzen Kugelhähne und neu gesetzten Flansche auch dicht bleiben. Es war ein richtiges Puzzlespiel mit den großen Rohren, aber irgendwie hat es dann doch geklappt.

     

Und so läuft mein Filter nun seit Mitte August und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich total begeistert bin. Binnen weniger Tage hatte ich glasklares Wasser und es ist eine tägliche Freude in meinen "Vlieser" zu schauen. Noch immer begeistert mich die Einfachheit der Technik.

 

Obwohl es mir schwer fiel mein neues Prunkstück dann hinter einer Einhausung zu verstecken, wurde Anfang September dann endlich die Technik verpackt. Dazu aber später, der Job ruft und meine stetig wachsende Verrücktheit will ja auch bezahlt sein...

Viele Grüße und bald,

Holger, den die Sucht inzwischen vollständig infiziert hat...


----------



## muh.gp (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem ich zuletzt von meinem Filtereinbau berichtet habe, folgte noch ein für mich weiterer großer Schritt bei der Vollendung meines Teichprojekts 2.0.

Über ein Jahr war die Technik offen und sichtbar. Sicherlich interessant anzusehen, aber auf die Dauer... Auch meine bessere Hälfte drängte zum Bau der Einhausung. Nachdem ich mit der Anschaffung des Vliesfilters meine Planungen (vorerst.... psst...) abgeschlossen habe, konnte ich mich an die Verkleidung machen. Dabei stellte der von oben zugängliche Vliesfilter eine kleine Herausforderung dar. Aber zunächst musste das Grundgerüst errichtet werden.

     

Es folgte die Bedachung.... Natürlich mit einem zu öffnenden Teil über dem Vlieser.

     

Es folgte die Außenverkleidung, die komplett mit OSB-Platten gestaltet wurde. Diese wurden lackiert und sollen so Wind und Wetter trotzen.

     

Für die kalte Jahreszeit wurde gleich eine Isolierung angebracht, die an allen Außenwänden ist. Zudem wird die Technik im Winter zusätzlich isoliert, da ich plane das ganze System mit gedrosselter Leistung durchlaufen zu lassen.

 

Nachdem mir die grauen Flächen nicht ganz so gefielen, habe ich mich als Maler versucht und ein paar japanische Impressionen auf die Wände gezeichnet.

       

So, das war es für heute. Wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen, warmen und langen Herbst, bis bald,

Holger


----------



## Michael H (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Das doch mal Geil gemacht , Respekt ....

Da ich ja ein Verfechter der Versteckten Technic bin , ist das genau mein Fall .

Hab ja bei mir auch Versucht soviel wie Möglich zu Verstecken . Ist mir noch nicht ganz Geglückt aber was nicht ist kann noch werden .....

Wie immer bei dir Prima Arbeit . Bräuchte da noch einen Maler der mir auch solche Schöne Koi auf meine Wand Zaubert . Zwar kein Holz sondern Sockelputz sollte aber auch gehn .......


----------



## muh.gp (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Michael,

Danke für das Lob!

Die Malerei ging eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich habe mir Vorlagen aus dem Netz geholt und die dann hochkopiert und ausgeschnitten. Und schon war der Umriss gefunden. Die weiteren Striche und Kurven wurden dann freihändig gemalt und mit Farbe bestückt.

Eigentlich ganz einfach ...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Petta (30. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Holger,
genauso hätte ich es auch gemacht.Sieht richtig klasse aus!!!


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Holger,

der Genesis wird auch mein Filter für das Frühjahr 15, bin derzeit schon eifrig am suchen.
Derweil schaue ich ob ich einen gut erhaltenen gebrauchten 3/500 finde, ansonsten kaufe ich mir vermutlich einen neuen 500L.
Darf ich dich fragen wo du deinen erworben hast? Mir wäre zwar ein Mamo oder Smart lieber, da mehr Bio-Volumen aber diese findet man nur neu oder ohne Biokammer..
Deiner müsste ja ein Biovolumen von 180 L haben, du verwendest aber noch deine selbstgebauten HelX Boxen zusätzlich dazu ??
Auch hat deiner 2 Eingänge, hast du beide in Verwendung? Hätest du ein paar Bilder von der Verrohrung für mich, gerne per PN?

Danke & Gruss Fabian


----------



## muh.gp (9. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

so, dann will ich mal ein bisschen tiefer in den technischen Ablauf einsteigen. Falls jemand Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, sind diese natürlich herzlich willkommen!

Ich betreibe ein gepumptes System in Halbschwerkraft. Die vorhandene Pumpenkammer wird durch den Bodenablauf befüllt, für den Winterbetrieb habe ich noch einen zweiten Zulauf, der sich ca. 20 cm unterhalb dem Wasserspiegel befindet. Der Zulauf vom Bodenfilter ist dann geschlossen. Zudem habe ich einen Standskimmer, der direkt in den Filter geht, die Pumpe (8.000 l/h) liegt in der Pumpenkammer ab, nimmt dort aber kein Wasser auf. Die "Hauptpumpe" aus der Pumpenkammer hat 10.000 l/h und geht zunächst in den UVC.

     

Von dort geht es dann in den Vliesfilter. Somit bekommt der Filter einen Teil des Wassers über die UVC in den ersten Eingang und in den zweiten Eingang direkt vom Skimmer. Ich sehe das als Vorteil, da nicht das ganze Wasser über den UVC läuft.

 

Ist das Wasser durch den Vlieser durch geht es mittels eines 110er-Rohrs in die beiden belüfteten Helix-Kammer, die jeweils ca. 60 Liter Wasser beinhalten.

     

Ist das Wasser durch die Helix-Boxen durch, habe ich drei Alternativen zur Rückleitung in den Teich. Diese drei Varianten sind jeweils regulierbar und auch auf die Jahreszeiten abstimmbar. Im Sommerbetrieb laufen ca. 15% des Wasser in den Pflanzfilter, ca. 30% über den oberen Ablauf und die restlichen 55% über den unteren Ablauf in den Teich. Im Winter (ich lasse meine Anlage reduziert durchlaufen) ist dann nur der obere Teicheinlauf geöffnet. Als kleinen Gimmick habe ich mir für die beiden Einläufe in den Teich Rohre aus Acryl besorgt, so kann ich auch visuell die Wassermengen erkennen. Beide Einläufe zum Teich sind mit Kugelhähnen versehen und dadurch wie gesagt regulierbar.
Hinzu kommt noch der Rücklauf vom Filter, der ja mit einem Wasserrad angetrieben wird. Dieser geht direkt in das Rücklaufrohr zum Teich.

                 

Wie viel Wasser letztlich pro Stunde durch den Filter läuft habe ich noch nicht gemessen. Ich gehe von ca. 14.000 bis 15.000 aus. Im Winter werde ich zudem zwischen UVC und Filter eine Teichheizung zwischenschalten. Diese soll aber nur zum Einsatz kommen, wenn sich die Wassertemperatur den kritischen 4 Grad nähert und mein Wasser auf 6 Grad halten.

Meinen EVO 3/500 habe ich bei KD in Langenselbold erworben und war vor allem mit der Beratung vor Ort sehr zufrieden. Zudem gibt es dort beim Kauf des Filters einen Gutschein für Fische (war dann auch ein Argument ). Vom Vliesverbrauch kann ich noch nichts endgültiges sagen, da ich noch in der Testphase bin. Die ersten beiden Rollen mit dem günstigen Papier haben jeweils mehr als drei Wochen gehalten. Inzwischen habe ich die mittlere Papierqualität im Filter und nach über zwei Wochen ist maximal ein Drittel des Papiers verbraucht. Es könnte sich also rechnen.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Einbau mehr als zufrieden. Super Wasser, wenig Wartung und tolle Werte (wurden auch von Dr. Lechleiter beim Herbstcheck bestätigt). Sicher eine nicht billige Investition, aber ich denke es lohnt sich.

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Kappe (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen...@Alfi...möchtest du einen Genesis 3/500 haben? Hab hierbleiben stehen den ich eigentlich als Schwerkraft gekauft habe aber wie sich herausstellte wurde er auf Pump umgebaut! Für mich also leider nicht zu gebrauchen !! Bei Interesse einfach Bescheid geben! Der Filter ieht noch wirklich gut aus dafür das er 3-4jahr alt ist
Gruß 
Karsten


----------



## muh.gp (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Karsten, 

schicke Fabian alias Alfii doch ne kurze PN. Dann weiß er sicher Bescheid.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Holger,

na wie sieht es derzeit bei dir & deinem Teich aus?


----------



## muh.gp (8. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Fabian und Hallo an die Gemeinde,

wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht und wie lange ich schon nicht mehr über mein Gewässer berichtet habe...

Der Winter steht vor der Tür, besser ist ja schon fast da und am Teich wird es ruhig. Filter und Rohrleitungen wurden gereinigt und alles für die kalte Jahreszeit vorbereitet. Bereits vor Ende Oktober habe ich abgedeckt.

       

Und das mit Erfolg. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt fiel die Temperatur von 14° C auf jetzt 11°C um "nur" drei Grad. Da ich so lange wie möglich füttern möchte und dazu den Filter durchlaufen lasse, wurde auch dieser gut eingepackt.

       

Sollte der Winter extrem kalt und lang werden habe ich auch vorgesorgt. Eine Heizung wurde installiert. Diese kommt aber nur zum Einsatz, wenn sich die Temperaturen den "bösen" 4 Grad nähern und unter Umständen im Frühjahr. Dann möchte ich meinen Fischen die Temperaturschwankungen des Frühjahrs ersparen und möglichst konstant wieder in das Fütterungsfenster über 10 bis 12 Grad kommen.

Auch bei den kühlen Temperaturen hat sich eins am Teich nicht geändert. Whiskey ist immer der erste und neugierigste Koi im Gewässer...

 

Ansonsten ist alles im grünen Bereich. Teilweise sind meine Koi mächtig gewachsen. Der Rekordhalter ist mein Platinum Ogon, der von Juni 2013 bis Oktober 2014 von 12 auf 36 cm zugelegt hat.

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen ruhigen Winter und gesunde Fische!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Dez. 2014)

Wie viel Grad hat dein Teich derzeit?
Mein Heizer kommt diese Woche ran, Temperatur lasse ich nicht unter 5-6 Grad fallen. (Habe den 2KW gewählt, du?)
Im Frühling werde ich das Dingen's teilweise benutzen um ihn langsam aufzuheizen..


----------



## muh.gp (8. Dez. 2014)

10,5 Grad sind es aktuell. Heizer habe ich den gleichen und auch mein Plan ist identisch mit deiner Vorgehensweise.

Begeistert bin ich aktuell mit meinem Vliesverbrauch. Die jetzige Rolle ist in der mittleren Qualität und läuft seit dem 24. September. Demnächst muss ich aber wohl mal wieder wechseln.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Dez. 2014)

Hab aber eine andere Marke (Heizer). Ja geplant waren 3 KW, wäre aber vermutlich zu viel für die Steckdose geworden  Derzeit noch 7,8 Grad..

Welches hast du, Cleartex?

Hab mir 2 Sorten bestellt, das Cleartex & das Flow! Somit kann ich testen, was mir mehr zusagt.


----------



## muh.gp (8. Dez. 2014)

Hatte zunächst Cleartex (nehme ich auch wieder) und jetzt im Winter Vlies, da ich nicht so oft wechseln wollte. Plan aufgegangen!


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Dez. 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wie der Vliesverbrauch bei mir wird & welche es dann im Endeffekt wird. Freue mich schon auf den Filter, denke ich werde den ersten Tag eine sehr lange Zeit davor sitzen und zuschauen  Mein Heizer kommt Mittwoch an, werde ihn dann am WE anschließen, habe dann 4 Wochen Urlaub (zum Glück) 
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den Heizer mal zutesten & eventuell die Temperatur nochmals kurz anheben. Was definitiv gemacht wird ist, im Frühjahr hochheizen!

Im kommenden Jahr, möchte ich dann gern den Yellow Power Heizer haben, sowie Bluelight.


----------



## Kappe (12. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen ... Versuche es jetzt nochmal hier, da Alfi nicht auf die Unterhaltung geantwortet hat, der Filter ist leider immer noch da, vielleicht besteht ja noch Interesse!?


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Dez. 2014)

Oh Hallo Kappe,

deine PN habe ich damals total vergessen..
Gerät wäre leider für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, da ich gerne einen mit Garantie bzw. Restgarantie wollte

lG


----------



## Kappe (13. Dez. 2014)

Ok schade ! Dann werd ich mal abwarten und evtl im Frühjahr einen Verkauf probieren


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Dez. 2014)

Daran sollte es nicht scheitern, diesen loszuwerden. Erst recht nicht im Februar-März. Versuche es mal bei den Koi Foren


----------



## muh.gp (13. Dez. 2014)

Nachdem das jetzt alles in meinem Teichbau-Thread gelaufen ist, möchte ich dann aber auch eine Provision...


----------



## muh.gp (27. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so, nun hat es uns auch erwischt. Einen Tag nach dem zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag kam der Schnee und in den nächsten Tagen dann wohl auch klirrende Kälte... 

Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 4 Grad habe ich heute den Terrassenteich mit den Goldfischen in den Winterschlaf geschickt. Pumpe aus, Filter gereinigt und abgebaut und die Abdeckung endgültig installiert. Schlaft gut, Goldies!

Am Koiteich geht der Betrieb dagegen mit reduzierter Pumpleistung weiter. Rund 7.000 Liter schieße ich in der Stunde durch die gut isolierte Filterung. Die Abdeckung begeistert mich weiterhin, denn die Wassertemperatur liegt bei den "großen" Fischen immer noch bei 10 Grad. Sollte die Kälte extrem und lange werden, wird meine Teichheizung für eine Temperatur von mindestens 5 oder 6 Grad sorgen. Gefüttert wird dann allerdings nicht mehr, denn die Koi bekommen dann eine Entschlackungskur verschrieben...  

 

Derzeit herrscht bei den Koi aber noch wenig Lust auf den Winter. Bei der täglichen Fütterung kommen Sie immer noch nach oben und betteln nach Nahrung. Hat den Vorteil, dass ich jeden Tag einen visuellen Check durchführen kann. Die Wasserwerte werden wöchentlich überprüft und liegen allesamt im grünen Bereich. 

 

 Ach ja, einen am Teich scheint das kalte Wetter nicht zu stören... der Mönch grinst halt...

 

Meine Stimmung spiegelt das allerdings nicht wieder, denn von mir aus könnte der Winter auch einfach weg bleiben. Tja, kann man eben nichts machen. Dafür erwärme ich mich mit der Vorfreude auf das Frühjahr. Zumal mein erster Neuzugang in 2015 schon feststeht. Ein Showa (Nisai - 44 cm - male - Konishi) wird den Schwarm nächstes Jahr auffüllen, schwimmt aber momentan noch im fernen Japan.

 

Allerdings bedeutet ein Neuzugang auch, dass Fische aus dem Bestand abgegeben werden müssen. Mal sehen, wie alle durch den Winter kommen und dann schauen wir mal...

So, das soll es für heute gewesen sein. Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, gesunde Fische, keine Probleme am Teich und einen baldigen Frühling! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Dez. 2014)

Sehr schön Holger! Hast du Ihn bei der Konishi bzw. Koi Discount Aktion erworben?
Kannst du was über den Preis sagen (gerne auch per PN).

Wie viele Koi schwimmern derzeit bei Dir?

Sofern du deinen Kohaku - Asagi oder Ochiba abgeben möchtest, melde dich!


----------



## muh.gp (28. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Fabian,

momentan schwimmen 16 Koi zwischen 20 und 55 cm im Teich. Die großen Fische bleiben auf alle Fälle, somit wird es nichts mit Kohaku, Asagi und Ochiba... Sorry! Ganz sicher kommen zwei Kujaku aus dem Teich. Mein kleinerer Kohaku und ein Ogon (seit 2013 von 12 auf 38 cm gewachsen), der noch nicht so richtig weiß, ob er Platinum oder Mukashi werden will, stehen bei weiteren Zugängen auf der Liste. Da muss aber über den Winter schon was richtig tolles auf dem Markt sein.

Bis auf den Ochiba und den großen Kohaku sind alle meine Fische von Konishi und das soll auch so bleiben. Klar, dass auch der neue Showa von diesem Züchter ist und ja, gekauft bzw. reserviert bei KD. Der Preis... durch den Kauf meines Vliesers in Langenselbold habe ich noch einen kleineren Gutschein übrig und nach Abzug des Abholrabatts... bleibt es eine erschwingliche Angelegenheit. Wobei die Abholung immer Gefahren mit sich bringt... es schwimmen immer schöne Koi im Becken und wenn man schon mal da ist... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Dez. 2014)

Hi Holger,


klar das Du wieder die schönsten behalten möchtest (tzz)  Wie groß sind denn deine beiden Kajaku's (von Kölle?)
Diese Variation fehlt mir noch, sind aber meistens Nachzügler was Wachstum angeht bzw. scheue..

Ja, die Auktionen beobachte ich auch desöfteren. Habe auch mal für einen Ochiba mitgeboten, der mir gut gefiel (persönlicher Geschmack).
Habe bis 560 € mitgeboten (48 cm - nisai - male). Lieber wäre mir ein Weibal gewesen, diese gehen aber ins unermessliche...
Auktion endete mit knapp 1000 €, was mir dann doch zuviel war, für einen Fisch ohne Ihn gesehen zu haben..
Desweiteren müsste ich Ihn versenden lassen, Abholung geht bei mir leider nicht, da 3 Std + entfernt, das möchte ich dem Tier im TT Roadster nicht antun..

Im Frühjahr möchte ich auch gerne noch ein Highlight im Teich, werde mich mal im Koihaus bzw. bei Koi Kraft umsehen.
Vorhaben ist das ich den Fisch wo mir gefällt erwerbe & der Händler ihn derzeitig noch behält bis mein Koiarzt kommt, damit ich Ihn gleich durchchecken lassen kann.
Habe auch schon wieder Vergrößerungspläne im Kopf.. Wobei ich gute 3000-4000 Liter gewinne, dafür müsste aber meine Pflanzzone weg. Die mir eigentlich gut gefällt..
Ansonsten steht der feste Plan einer komplett Vergrößerung (dauert aber noch Jährchen) auf 35000-40000 Liter.
Mein Gott, wenn man einmal damit Anfängt.. Wahnsinn 

Gruss Fabian


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Fabian,

die Kujakus sind ca. 30 und 40 cm groß, beide 2012 geboren. Das mal zur Info.

Tja, der Koi-Kauf ist so eine Sache... Bei mir muss es beim ersten Blick auf den Koi schnaggeln... Wenn nicht, dann nicht. Der zweite Schritt ist der Preis. Ich habe ein Limit und mehr gibt es nicht. Von der Varietät gehe ich nach den Beginnerjahren mit viel Glitzer und Metall immer mehr zurück auf die Klassiker und das sind eben Gosanke. Vom Geschlecht schaue ich eher nach Männern. Die werden zwar nicht ganz so groß, halten aber ihre Farben besser, sind im Winter nicht so anfällig und letztlich schließe ich damit Probleme rund ums Laichen aus. Da ich aber die meisten meiner Fische als Tosai erworben habe, werde ich frühestens im Sommer erfahren wie es um das Geschlechterverhältnis in meinem Teich bestellt ist... Mal sehen wie viele Jäger und wie viele Gejagte ich habe. Bin gespannt...

Die Ausbaupläne schwirren mir auch schon wieder beängstigend konkret durch den Kopf... Aber wegen 3.000 oder 4.000 Litern würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht anfangen. Dann lieber warten und gleich richtig. Mir schwebt der Umbau zur L-Form vor und damit sollte ich auf rund 15.000 Liter Erweiterung kommen. Sehr grob geschätzt... Aber vor 2016 wird das sicher nichts, denn im nächsten Jahr ist erst mal Carport-Bau und Neugestaltung des unteren Teil des Gartens angesagt. Die Planung ist auf asiatischen Stil ausgelegt... Mal sehen, wie es wird.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2014)

Hi Holger,

ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Es muss beim ersten mal gleich Klick machen. Da brauche ich mir dann die anderen gar nicht mehr so genau anschauen..
Dann aber ein reiner Gosanke Pond, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Leider kosten auch diese Tiere (wo mir gefallen würden) Ihre guten 800 € +.
Bei Koi-live ist jemand vertreten, sieht fantastisch aus, auch der komplette Teich in dem ein paar Tausend Euro schwimmen.

Wie sieht es bei dir denn Temperatur mäßig aus? Mein Heizer hat sich heute schon eingeschalten, haben hier Temperaturen von - 14,6 Grad gestern Abend. Derzeit sind es nur - 6,1 Grad -.- 

Das mit der kleinen Vergrößerung war nur so eine Idee, ist auch leicht zu bewerkstelligen. Pflanzzone weg und neue Folie rein fertig.
Der große Plan dauert vermutlich noch einiges länger als bei dir. Muss ich erst darauf warten bis ich die alleinige Befugnis dafür habe (dann kommt das Gartenhaus weg). Somit wäre genug Platz um mir meinen Traum zu erfüllen. Aber Vorfreue ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude!

Ein Carport ist bei uns auch gerade im Bau. Somit hast du nächstes Jahr ja einiges Vor! :

Gruss Fabian


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2014)

Hi,

inzwischen ist meine Wassertemperatur auch auf 8 Grad gesunken. Da es bei uns aber schon über 20 cm Schnee hat, hoffe ich jetzt auf dessen isolierende Wirkung. Der Heizer steht auf 5 Grad und in Lauerstellung...

Gefüttert wird weiterhin. Bis 6 Grad bekommen die Koi eine Mahlzeit am Tag. Dann stelle ich ein. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt werde ich auch den täglichen Blick unter die Abdeckung auf eine Kontrolle alle vier bis fünf Tage ausdehnen. Doch bis dahin wird täglich die Temperatur abgelesen und es gibt was zwischen die Kiemen.

Bei der Taktik mit dem Futter orientiere ich mich mal wieder an Dr. Lechleiter:

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news...koi-schwimmen-munter-unter-der-eischicht.html
Und die alljährliche Baustelle hat bei mir fast schon Tradition. Wer rastet, der rostet... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2014)

Huhu,

habe meinen Heizer nochmal nach unten gedreht, steht aber immer noch über 5 Grad. Bisher ist er nicht mehr angegangen.
Mein Messgerät zeigte heute 5,4 Grad, bezweifel aber die Genauigkeit, da sonst der Heizer wieder angegangen wäre..

Schnee habe ich auch liegen lassen, dieser rutscht aber regelmäßig nach unten.
Von den Temperaturen hast du es natürlich besser, komplett in der Erde & Filter vermutlich besser geschützt.

Ich schau täglich 1 mal zu den Koi, wobei ich  auch spärlich füttere. Gefüttert wird Saito Energy Cs, was gibst du ihnen?
Ansonsten haben Sie hinten komplett Ihre Ruhe.

Interessante Beiträge, lese ich oft durch.
Habe mir auch schon überlegt, Frau Lechleiter mal zu testen (Besuch)

lG Fabian


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2014)

Ich füttere Black Label von Konishi. Und zu Dr. Lechleiter kann ich nur sagen, dass ich begeistert bin. Sie kommt seit diesem Jahr zum Herbst- und Frühjahrs-Check an meinen Teich. Dazu kann man immer mal anrufen oder eine Mail schicken, wenn man Fragen oder Probleme hat. Top Service! War sogar schon zwei Mal Inhalt der täglichen News auf der Fishcare-HP...
Dazu habe ich schon ein Seminar bei ihr besucht und viel gelernt. Ihr neustes Buch steht natürlich auch schon im Regal... Jetzt aber genug der Werbung... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Jackson (29. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Holger ,
was kostet denn so ein Check ?

Gruß S
Stefan


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Stefan,

bei mir rund 150 Euronen, aber... 
- es gab nicht viel zu tun
- ich wohne nicht allzu weit von Frau Doktor entfernt
- und sie hatte an dem Tag noch andere Termine in meiner Gegend

Daher ist die Zahl nicht repräsentativ. Am Ende macht nur ein direkter Kontakt mit ihr Sinn um den Preis zu klären.

Falls jetzt jemand sagt, dass es viel Geld ist... Maybe, aber meine Fische sind es mir wert und meinem "Ego" als gewissenhaftem, aber manchmal auch verunsichertem Teichinhaber schadet es auch nicht... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2014)

Das dachte ich mir schon, Konishi Fanboy 
Habe mir auch etwas bestellt bei der Auktion derzeit. Werde ich dann auch mal testen..

Ich war mit Dr. Bretzinger eigentlich recht zufrieden, aber ausprobieren kostet ja nichts. Eigentlich ist es ja gehüpft wie gesprungen, welcher denn nun kommt.

Stefan, ein Besuch kostet um die 200-250 €

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Jackson (29. Dez. 2014)

Danke ihr 2 für die Info, aktuell komme ich ja ohne Fisch-Doc aus, meine Teich-Bewohner sind hart im Nehmen.
Habe seit gestern die Pumpe abgestellt, der Filter samt Bakis sind jetzt im Standby-Modus.
Werde mich jetzt wieder der dem neuen Siebfilterselbstbau 7.0 zuwenden.
Jetzt im Winter kann man da am besten experimentieren. 
Werde dann meinen neuen Prototypen hier präsentieren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Fabian,

wenn du mit deinem Doc zufrieden bist, dann würde ich da auch bleiben... Ist gar nicht so einfach einen an den Teich zu bekommen.

Und Konishi... ja, das Gesamtpaket stimmt für mich einfach. Zudem ist die Europazentrale nur einen etwas weiteren Steinwurf von mir entfernt... Passt schon.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2014)

Kann bzw. konnte mich nicht beklagen, außer das er etwas später kam. 

Klar, wäre es in meiner nähe, würde ich auch dorthin gehen.

Vll. kann ich dich ja mal Kundschafter missbrauchen 
Wann bist du denn das nächste mal dort? (Koi Discount)??

Gruss 'Fabian


----------



## muh.gp (31. Dez. 2014)

*Habe meinen nächsten Neuzugang vorzustellen!*

Varietät: noch unbekannt
Größe: über 200 cm
Gewicht: kommt auf die Temperatur an
Geschlecht: war zu kalt für eine Bestimmung
Züchter: Frau Holle

 

So kann ich dem Winter auch mal was positives abgewinnen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (31. Dez. 2014)




----------



## muh.gp (31. Jan. 2015)

Eigentlich brauche ich das nicht mehr...

  

Okay, sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber muss nicht wirklich sein... Ich will den Frühling!

Meinen Fischen geht es trotz Schnee bestens. Ich habe die Temperatur jetzt mit der Heizung auf rund 7 Grad stabilisiert und füttere jeden zweiten oder dritten Tag ein wenig. Der Filter läuft mit 40% durch, somit habe ich auch keine Probleme mit den Werten.

Aber die Sehnsucht auf den Frühling und das Entfernen der Abdeckung wächst täglich...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## PeterW (31. Jan. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Aber die Sehnsucht auf den Frühling und das Entfernen der Abdeckung wächst täglich...


Hallo Holger,

bei wem nicht?
Hoffentlich kommt im Februar oder März nicht noch mal ein Kälteeinbruch.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## muh.gp (19. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Mitte Februar und von Frühling noch nichts in Sicht. Gefällt mir gar nicht...

Nachdem mein Karashigoi bei seinem ersten Winter in meinem Teich etwas schwächelte und ich die Befürchtung auf EMS hatte, musste gehandelt werden. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja einen anderen Koi über 6 Wochen im Keller in einem Faltbecken wieder erfolgreich aufgepeppelt, aber der Aufwand des täglichen Eimerschleppens war mir dieses Mal zu viel. Zudem war der Fisch noch deutlich fitter als der Kollege im letzten Winter.
Da der Wetterbericht vor einer Woche noch von sonnigen Tagen berichtete, habe ich mich entschlossen, die Temperatur im Teich langsam nach oben zu fahren. Gesagt, geschehen, nur fehlte leider die Unterstützung vom großen gelben Planeten. Inzwischen ist die Temperatur von 7°C auf 11°C gestiegen und das macht sich auch bei den Koi bemerkbar. Die Fische sind viel aktiver und gieren nach der täglichen Fütterung. UND:

Sie erkennen mich wieder!!!

             

Dem Karashi geht es auch sichtbar besser, er ist wie immer mindestens Zweiter bei der Fütterung. Der Rest der Bande sieht auch gut aus, hier und da ein paar Karpfenpocken, aber die verschwinden mit steigender Temperatur von alleine.
Sobald die Temperatur auf 12°C gestiegen ist, wird der Filter geimpft. Bis auf 14°C werde ich anheben und dann darf auch endlich der Frühling kommen. Ach ja, natürlich bleibt die Abdeckung drauf.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## der_odo (19. Feb. 2015)

Moin,
7 oder 11°C sind doch schon klasse. Meine Koi bibbern immer noch bei 5°C.
Ich werde im kommenden Winter den Teich auch abdecken, damit die Temperaturen nicht so stark absinken und im Frühjahr schneller steigen...


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Feb. 2015)

Bei mir das gleiche, Wasser hat um die 6 Grad.
Hatten die letzten Tage wieder minus, Tagsüber um die -1 - +1 & Nachts bis -5! Da ist nichts mit aufheizen 
Muss zugeben, habe die letzten 2-3 Tage auch nicht nach den Fischen geschaut..


----------



## muh.gp (26. Feb. 2015)

SEHNSUCHT!

  

und jetzt soll es tatsächlich nochmal Winter werden....

Keinen Bock mehr auf kalt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (26. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

mach dich nicht verrückt - bei den 10 Monaten die es nur noch bis Weihnachten sind  werden schon ein paar schöne Tage dabei sein.


----------



## der_odo (26. Feb. 2015)

Hi.
also ich verstehe Holger voll und ganz. Lieber heute Frühling als morgen.
Schließlich will ich meine Pumpenkammer anschließen und den neuen Genesis Filter aufbauen.


----------



## Michael H (26. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

Ich will auch schon 2 Monate Sommer , das Problem dabei ist , das keiner auf mich hört .....

Ansonsten, GEILER TEICH ......


----------



## muh.gp (26. Feb. 2015)

Ja, ja, Geduld...

@ mitch: 
Klar, ist erst in 10 Monaten wieder Weihnachten, aber im Oktober verschwindet dann schon wieder alles unter der Abdeckung... ich muss mir echt Gedanken über eine IH machen... 

@ Christian: 
Endlich mal einer, der mich versteht... Genesis? Gute Entscheidung! Würde ich immer wieder machen... 

@ Michael:
Vielleicht sollten wir mal für den Sommer gemeinsam auf die Straße gehen. Kleine Demo, wäre ja gerade durchaus angesagt... Danke für das Kompliment!  Mein Teich, ganz ohne Baum... 

Grüße aus dem Schwabenland!


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Tolle Anlage!
Der Steg gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## muh.gp (24. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

und, scheint bei Euch auch die Sonne? Herrlich!

Dank der letzten tollen Tage habe ich meinem Gewässer eine Frühjahrskur gegönnt. Pflanzzonen ausmisten, Wasserwechsel machen und alle Rohre mal richtig durchspülen und vom Dreck befreien. Natürlich liefen alle Aktionen unter strenger Beobachtung meiner Fische, die Dank der Wassertemperatur von 15 bis 16° C schon sehr munter unterwegs sind.
Am Sonntag habe ich dann das im Herbst gelernte in die Praxis umgesetzt und nach der Frühjahrskur folgte der Frühjahrscheck. Mit einer gehörigen Portion Nervosität holte ich vier Fische nacheinander aus dem Teich, versetzte ihnen eine leichte Narkose und nahm Abstriche. Dann aber zum Mikroskop und alles unter die Lupe nehmen. Das Ergebnis war äußerst erfreulich. Bei vier untersuchten Koi habe ich ein einziges Hautwürmchen gefunden. Erleichterung pur... Keine __ Parasiten und gesunde Fische.

Mit dem nahenden Frühling im Rücken kommt mein diesjähriges Projekt langsam ins Rollen. Der Autostellplatz und der daneben liegende Gartenbereich mit Garage bekommt ein Facelifting... Zunächst mal zwei Bilder.

Der (etwas deprimierende) Ist-Zustand:

 

Die Planung zur Umgestaltung:

 

In Anbetracht meiner neuen Affinität zum Asiatischen, soll der Gartenbereich natürlich im japanischen Stil gestaltet werden. Soll heißen, Gräser, Formgehölze, Alzaleen, Buchs und Steine. Hinzu kommt noch ein kleines Teichbecken... Getreu dem Motto "alle guten Dinge sind Drei" wird es das dritte Gewässer in meinem Garten geben. Es wird ein Becken mit etwa 150 Litern, einem kleinen Bachlauf, der mit einer Solarpumpe betrieben wird und Pflanzen darin. Der Besatz wird nach dem Grundsatz laufen: Was von alleine kommt, darf bei Gefallen bleiben. Fische sind bei der Größe selbstverständlich kein Thema.

Zuvor geht es nächste Woche aber zum Händler meines Vertrauens, es gilt mein Geburtstagsgeschenk abzuholen...

So, dass soll es für heute mal gewesen sein... aber Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage!  Ich werde wie immer berichten...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (30. März 2015)

Heute mal weniger zum Umbau und Teich, sondern mehr zu den Bewohnern. War auf Frühjahrs-Shopping-Tour und schaffte es mal wieder nicht den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen. Neuzugang 1 und 2 waren reserviert und geplant, doch dann war da noch dieses böse Tosai-Becken...

Tancho Showa - Nisai - 40 cm - männlich
 

Showa - Nisai - 41 cm - männlich
 

Und dann schauten wir uns noch ein paar Tosai an. Als mir der Händler ganz "hinterhältig" diesen Fisch in die Wanne stecke, konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen...

Doitsu Showa - Tosai - 25 cm - ??? (keine Sorge, die eine Flosse verheilt, die andere zieht er nur an, weil er am Rand der Wanne ist)
 

Manchmal ist eben Geburtstag, Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag...

Des einen Freud, ist jedoch des anderen Leid und so werden im Mai mindestens zwei Kujaku mein Gewässer verlassen, vermutlich kommt noch ein Mukashi /Platinum Ogon (weiß noch nicht wo die Reise endgültig hin geht) hinzu. Wird aber erst aktuell, wenn Frau Doktor den Frühjahrscheck durchgeführt hat und alles okay ist.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (30. März 2015)

Ach so ein Kujaku würde meinem Gewässer auch gut stehn .....


----------



## PeterW (30. März 2015)

Hi Holger,

schließe mich Michael da an, gib Bescheid wenn's soweit ist.
Ich hab ja eh' schon 2 von dir

Gruß
Peter


----------



## muh.gp (4. Mai 2015)

Der Mai ist gekommen... und es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Zwischenbericht von meinem Gewässer!

Zudem habe ich auch dieses Frühjahr die Finger nicht stillhalten können und an meiner Technik herumgefummelt...

Ich war mit der biologischen Filterung (2 x ca. 50 Liter) einfach nicht endgültig zufrieden...

 

und so habe mich entschlossen zwei 200 Liter fassende Regentonnen zu versenken, doch zuerst galt es das schön eingelaufene Helix am Leben zu halten...

 

Versenken war dann leicht gesagt, denn irgend hatte ich den Baumstumpf von der ehemaligen und fast 20 Meter hohen Fichte nicht mehr auf dem Plan...

     

Alleine das millimeterweiße Abtragen des Stamms kostete mich fast einen Tag und war kein Spaß! Aber letztlich zählt doch nur das Ergebnis und damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Es ist einfach toll den Helix bei ihrem Tanz zuzusehen.

    

Ganz "nebenbei" habe ich gleich noch meinen Wasserdurchlauf deutlich erhöht (DANKE, Nicole alias Thundergirl, die Pumpe läuft KLASSE!!!) und so läuft der Teich nun ungefähr ein Mal in der Stunde durch das __ Filtersystem. Wenn schon dabei, wurde dann der Technikbereich mit UVC und Heizung auch gleich sinnvoller untergebracht.

 

Am Teich selbst bemerke ich dieses Jahr ganz extrem einen sehr positiven Nebeneffekt der Abdeckung über den Winter. Meine Pflanzen wachsen wie verrückt! Ganz besonders meine Seerose... auf dem Foto sind bereits die Blüten 3, 4 und 5 in diesem Jahr zu sehen, so viele hatte ich den ganzen letzten Sommer nicht. 

    

Ach ja, da war noch was... Meine Fische! Die Koi sind allem Anschein nach sehr gut durch den Winter gekommen. Ich habe selbst schon zwei Mal Abstriche gemacht, jeweils ohne Befund. Nun warte ich noch auf den Frühjahrscheck durch meine Tierärztin und dann heißt es für drei bis vier meiner Racker leider auch Abschied zu nehmen, denn es soll ja nicht zu eng im Teich werden...

 

So, dass soll es für heute gewesen sein.

Wünsche allen einen schönen und warmen Frühling, viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Michael H (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Gefällt mir wie immer was du da so Treibst . Das Schlimme an deinen ( Um ) Bau - Doku's finde ich , das liest und sieht immer aus als wäre es in einem Halben Tag gemacht .

OK mit der Wurzel haste ein wenig mehr gespielt diesmal , ansonsten Top


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön Holger!
Das Helx sieht gut besiedelt aus..

Welche Tiere möchtest du Abgeben?

Dr. Bretzinger kommt am Mittwoch zu mir an Teich, sieht bisher aber alles supi aus.
Jetzt wird es dann mal Zeit meinen Vlieser zu montieren.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Holger,

klasse das deine Seerosen/Pflanzen schon so weit sind, und dann die schönen fische dazu .....



Ein IBC Loch graben steht bei mir auch demnächst auf dem Plan, doofe Schwerkraft  wer das bloß erfunden hat


----------



## muh.gp (5. Mai 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Ein IBC Loch graben steht bei mir auch demnächst auf dem Plan, doofe Schwerkraft  wer das bloß erfunden hat



Was hätte ich für graben gegeben, Mitch ... Mit dem Beil! Mit dem Beil! Auf den Knien und in der Hocke... Am Abend dachte ich, dass mir die Arme abfallen... aber was macht man nicht alles... und das Beste daran, es macht auch noch Spaß!


----------



## Michael H (5. Mai 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> aber was macht man nicht alles... und das Beste daran, es macht auch noch Spaß!



Morgen 

Genau so gehts mir auch . Und deshalb ist das Hobby auch was für mich , man hat immer was zu tun . Mal mehr oder weniger . 

Man wird ja dafür Belohnt und es macht einfach Spass .....


----------



## muh.gp (18. Mai 2015)

Leise rieselt....

Hallo,

nachdem das Thema Rieselfilter in den letzten Wochen und Monaten immer wieder in verschiedenen Foren und fb-Gruppen thematisiert wurde, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mir eine solche Filtererweiterung zu bauen.

Zunächst habe ich mir vier Kunststoffkisten, eine davon mit Deckel zugelegt. In die oberste Kiste kam der Einlauf, in die unterste Kiste der Rücklauf. Die nervigste Arbeit war dann das Bohren der jeweils über 600 Löcher in die Böden von Kiste 1, 2 und 3... nicht schön! Aber der Reihe nach... Hier erst mal die Kisten mit Matten und Helix-Füllung:

          

Dann musste ein Platz gefunden werden, der auch meine Regierung nicht übermäßig stört... geschafft!

 

Nun galt es die Schläuche von Filter zu Riesler zu verlegen. Holzdielen abmontiert, Schlauch verlegt, Diele wieder drauf und fertig!

    

Testlauf mit Wasser passt!

 

Nun noch den Schlauch im Teich verstecken. Natürlich unter strenger Beobachtung der Bewohner!

    

Das Rohr zurück in den Teich habe ich zunächst nur provisorisch verlegt. Hier wird noch optimiert und der Rücklauf wird so gestaltet, dass ich ein Eck, das bisher immer ein wenig schmutzig war, durchströme.

Momentan ziehe ich das Wasser aus der ersten Helix-Kammer nach dem Vliesfilter. Ca. 1.500 Liter kommen im Riesler pro Stunde an. Zu wenig, aber mir steht derzeit keine andere Pumpe zur Verfügung. Ziel ist es den Riesler mit 3.000 bis 4.000 L/h zu beliefern. Um meinen Flow im Teich zu steigern, werde ich auch mal versuchen das Wasser direkt aus der Pumpenkammer (und damit vor dem mechanischen Filter) zu ziehen. Sollte der Reinigungsaufwand aber zu groß werden, werde ich weiterhin aus dem sauberen Wasser abpumpen.

Für Aussagen zu Wasserqualität und Auswirkungen auf den Teich ist es noch zu früh, das Teil läuft erst seit Samstag...

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Holger,
nette Sache, aber das Bohren hätest du dir sparen können. Es gibt diese Kisten auch gleich mit Siebgitter unten drin. 

LG René


----------



## krallowa (18. Mai 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> nette Sache, aber das Bohren hätest du dir sparen können. Es gibt diese Kisten auch gleich mit Siebgitter unten drin.
> 
> LG René


Hallo,
wo bekomme ich diese Kisten in einer ordentlichen Größe?


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2015)

Bei uns stehen sie im Baumarkt , u.a. Globus.

LG René


----------



## muh.gp (18. Mai 2015)

Ist das Gitter dann nur unten oder auch an der Seite? Ich muss ohnehin schauen, ob die Löcher bei einer stärkeren Pumpenleistung ausreichen. Als Option bleibt mir immer, dass ich am Boden nur einen Rand stehen lasse und dann eine Medienauflage reinlege....


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2015)

Die gibt es sowohl als auch, sprich als Komplet Gitterbox, aber auch mit geschlossenem Rand und nur der Boden hat Gitter. 
Nur die Eingriff-löcher sind überall drin, aber so hoch sollte ja eh das Wasser nicht steigen.


----------



## koile (18. Mai 2015)

@muh.gp , schau mal hier www.auer-packaging.de


----------



## muh.gp (19. Mai 2015)

Danke, Gerd, da habe ich meine Kisten ja auch her...  Aber was soll's, Löcher sind drin, ich lebe noch und mein Wasser wird über 600 Löcher wunderbar verteilt, gebrochen und belüftet...


----------



## Michael H (19. Mai 2015)

Morsche

Finde das das eine Schöne Lösung  ist und der Turm gar nicht mal so ( ******* ) aussieht .
Großartig Verstecken mußte den gar nicht . ( finde ich ) 
Zu den Löchern , naja sonst hättest du ja langweile gehabt wenn du die nur Aufeinander Stapeln gemüßt hättest .


----------



## muh.gp (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

und jetzt habe ich die ganzen Löcher für meinen selbstgebauten Rieselfilter tatsächlich umsonst gebohrt... 

Seit letzter Woche steht dieser Rieselfilter an meinem Gewässer und unterstützt die bisherige Filterung:

  

Unter dem Motto "Man(n) darf auch mal Glück haben..." habe ich diesen EVO Rain von Genesis bei deren Gewinnspiel tatsächlich gewonnen. Und so kommt der Eigenbau erst mal in den Keller und wird eingesetzt, wenn ich mal den Bedarf für eine Quarantäne habe. Damit kann ich leben und meine Fische sicher auch!

Apropos Fische, denen geht es in beiden Teichen sehr gut und sobald die Wassertemperaturen wieder über 20 Grad sind, werde ich hier mal die Koi einstellen, die mein Gewässer verlassen sollen/müssen/dürfen... 

Bis dann,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo

geil Geschenkt hät ich den auch genommen . Prima Sache


----------



## muh.gp (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

der Abschied naht... unter dem folgenden Link biete ich ein paar Koi an.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

das warme Wetter, die angenehme Wassertemperatur und der damit verbundene große Hunger meiner Teichbewohner...

...machen mich und meine Koi gerade zu richtig dicken Freunden...

 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (18. Juli 2015)

Kennt Ihr das?

Frau auf Wellness-Wochenende - Mann und Kinder arbeiten im Garten - machen wohlverdiente Pause - sitzen am Teich - Mann sieht einen Schlauch - Mann überlegt - Mann legt Schlauch aus...

und das endet dann so:

 

 

Mann überschlägt - gerade Wände bringen zwischen 12 und 15 cbm - Wunschgröße Ü30.000 l erreicht - Brücke um einen Meter verlängern - zwei Bodenabläufe - besserer Schmutzaustrag - mehr Platz für die Koi - und Platz für mehr Koi!!!

Mann hört auf zu träumen - geht nur, wenn alle aufgetragenen Aufgaben der Gattin erledigt werden - im Haus, um Haus und um Haus herum - das wird hart - und wird dauern... Egal! - Pause beenden und weiter arbeiten - Schritt für Schritt für den neuen Traum - ohne Fleiß kein Teich - *Projekt 2016 steht!!!*

Dabei war es zunächst so harmlos... Ich habe ein Loch für ein bisschen Wasser gebuddelt...

*und der Wahnsinn nahm seinen Lauf!* 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2015)

Alternative wäre ja auch noch dein Teich auf Terrassenniveau hoch zu ziehen mit ein paar schhicken Fenstern 
Träume können doch so schön sein  

LG René


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2015)

Ach Holger,

leg einfach los, den Rest kannst du auch noch später machen


----------



## muh.gp (28. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schnell doch so ein Jahr vergeht... Über 4 Monate habe ich nichts mehr berichtet. Zeit, dass sich das ändert!

Der Herbst verlief im und am Teich ruhig und gemütlich. Mein Projekt 2015 startete ich nach den Sommerferien und damit eindeutig zu spät! Eigentlich sollte das hier



muh.gp schrieb:


> Mit dem nahenden Frühling im Rücken kommt mein diesjähriges Projekt langsam ins Rollen. Der Autostellplatz und der daneben liegende Gartenbereich mit Garage bekommt ein Facelifting... Zunächst mal zwei Bilder.
> 
> Der (etwas deprimierende) Ist-Zustand:
> 
> ...


 
schon längst beendet sein, aber meistens kommt es anders als man denkt.

Irgendwie war der Abbruch schneller geplant, aber der Beton war echt hart...

    

Und auch das Verschalen und Betonieren  lief bei der Premiere dieser Arbeit zäh...

 

Und so ist der Zwischenstand... naja...

    

Dazu kam natürlich, dass ich mich bereits vor Wochen zumindest visuell von meinen Fischen verabschiedet habe...

 

Unter der Abdeckung schwimmen meine Koi allerdings noch bei Temperaruten um die 16°C, da ich den Teich elektrisch beheize. Doch die Monate ohne größeren Blickkontakt zu den Fischen sind mir einfach zu lange und so arbeite ich gerade an einem "Zwischenprojekt". Mein kleines "Koi-Haus" entsteht:

    

Eigentlich wollte ich heute die Holzarbeiten abschließen, aber der Schnee kam mir dazwischen. Nun geht es halt nächste Woche weiter, die Doppelstegplatten kommen dann auch und der Unterstand sollte dann bald einsatzfähig sein. Natürlich werde ich nach der Fertigstellung berichten.

Die letzte Neuerung am bzw. im Teich ist diese "Black Box":

 

Das Teil soll mir die Stromkosten über den Winter reduzieren und für warmes Wasser im Teich sorgen. Aber auch hierzu später mehr...

Nun wünsche ich der Gemeinde erst mal eine schöne Adventszeit!

See you, Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Michael H (30. Nov. 2015)

Morsche 

Wächst dein Koi Haus dann mit dem Teich oder bleibt das so .


----------



## muh.gp (30. Nov. 2015)

Gute Frage...

Rein von der Planung ist das Häuschen auch bei der ausgebauten Variante einsetzbar. Allerdings wird das 2016 sicher nichts, da ich erst mal die anderen Baustellen (siehe oben) beenden will und muss...

Der aktuelle Zeitplan sieht dann so:

2016: Garten fertig machen, eventuell Filterkeller für Ausbau angehen
2017:  Ausbau des Teichs auf rund 30 cbm
2018: 50 werden, Füße hochlegen (glaube ich irgendwie nicht...), im Herbst nach Japan und mir zum Geburtstag ein paar schöne Fische für den dann größeren Teich aussuchen.
Änderungen vorbehalten...


----------



## muh.gp (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

der Winter kann kommen! Muss er aber nicht...

Inzwischen sind die Baustellen im und am Teich abgeschlossen und meine Fische und ich sind gerüstet für kältere Temperaturen!

Die Bauarbeiten an meinem Koi-Haus sind beendet und das Häuschen steht. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich richtig stolz und froh über meinen kleinen Rückzugsplatz, der sogar für einen Stuhl, einen Aschenbecher, eine Tasse Kaffee und mich Raum bietet. Interessant ist zudem die Vegetation im Haus, so treibt das vor sechs Wochen bis knapp unter die Wasserlinie abgeschnittene __ Hechtkraut schon wieder frühlingshaft aus. Aber seht selbst...

... wo Konishi drauf steht, ist in diesem Fall auch Konishi drin :

 

... die Außenansicht:

     

... die Innenansicht:

     

... und an warmen Tagen habe ich durch mein Klapp-Dach die Möglichkeit ausgiebig zu lüften:

 

Insgesamt besteht das Haus aus acht Bauelementen, die mit 14 Schlossschrauben miteinander verbunden sind. Diese Bauweise hat zwar den erstmaligen Bau etwas komplizierter gestaltet, aber zukünftig sollte der Ab- und Aufbau binnen zwei Stunden erledigt sein. Zudem kann ich das Häuschen mit seinen Einzelteilen über den Sommer bequem in der Garage lagern. Ist ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig!

Bleibt noch die zweite Neuerung: Mein Teichofen. Seit nunmehr zwei Wochen habe ich den Unterwasser-Holzofen im Einsatz. Und was soll ich sagen, die ersten Erfahrungswerte sind sehr gut. In der Regel heize ich morgens und abends je nach Außentemperatur und angestrebter Wassertemperatur für zwei bis vier Stunden. In dieser Zeit verändert sich die Wassertemperatur je nach Feuerintensivität um 0,5 bis 0,8 Grad und damit im Toleranzbereich der Koi. Meine elektrische Heizung kommt dann zum Einsatz, wenn ich keine Zeit um mit Holz zu heizen und dient zudem als Sicherung falls die Temperaturen über Nacht sehr stark absinken sollten. Momentan habe ich noch zwischen 15 und 16 Grad Wassertemperatur im Teich und die Fische werden zwei Mal am Tag gefüttert. Sobald die Außentemperaturen stetig gen Null und darunter sinken, werde ich das Wasser langsam und allmählich bis rund 6 Grad fallen lassen und dann in diesem Bereich für vier bis sechs Wochen halten, damit die Koi ihre Winterruhe abhalten können. Danach geht es dann wieder langsam nach oben bis 15/16 Grad. So ist der Plan. Und hier die Bilder...

... die Heizung blanko und schon im Wasser mit Schutz, damit sich die Fische die Flossen nicht verbrennen :

     

... der Kamin ist inzwischen auf drei Meter erhöht und zieht deutlich besser:

 

... und die Fische merkten recht schnell, wo es warm ist, wenn das Feuerchen knistert. Echt cool, wie schnell sie vor dem Ofen stehen:

 

Mit dem Heizmittelverbrauch bin ich auch recht zufrieden. 2 bis 3 Spänebriketts und die gleiche Anzahl Hartholzscheite reichen für drei bis vier Stunden. Aber sicherlich wird es noch interessant, wenn der Winter mal richtig kommen sollte. Auf alle Fälle ist diese Variante deutlich günstiger, wenn auch aufwendiger, als die Variante nur mit Strom durch die kalte Jahreszeit zu kommen.

Eines kann ich aber jetzt schon festhalten, meinen Lieblings-Winter-Platz habe ich definitiv gefunden und es ist toll nun fast das ganze Jahr etwas von den Fischen zu haben. Von dem Aspekt, dass ich durch das Häuschen eine bessere Kontrolle bei Problemen habe, rede ich schon gar nicht.

Natürlich werde ich über die weiteren Erfahrungen berichten.

So, nun wünsche ich aber allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

So ein Koi - Haus würde sich bei mir auch gut machen . 
Jetzt wo du Übung hast , wann kommste vorbei ...?


----------



## muh.gp (17. Dez. 2015)

Wer seinen Teich so toll um einen Baum bauen kann, für den ist so ein kleines Koi-Haus doch ein Kinderspiel...



Sorry, Michael, aber die Steilvorlage könnte ich nicht liegen lassen...


----------



## Michael H (18. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Ich denke ich sollte deiner Regierung mal einen Baum schenken .....

Finde die Idee ja schon gut mit dem Häuschen , nur wäre ich ehrlich gesagt zu Faul das immer wieder Auf und Ab zubauen . Aber jeder wie er will und vorallem was er für seine Fische machen will .

Hab da ja auch schon wieder was im Kopf , so inner Art wie dein Teich 1.0 . Komischer Weise steht da auch ein Baum genau in der Mitte , obwohl ist eher noch ein Baumstumpf etwa 1,5 m hoch der normaler weise als Tisch Gemünzt war .
Nunja mal sehn was sich nächste Jahr so alles ergibt .


----------



## muh.gp (19. Dez. 2015)

Oh je, Baumstumpf, da hatte ich im Frühjahr bei meinem Filterausbau so meine Erfahrungen damit...


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Dez. 2015)

Was hast du für Stegplatten genommen und welche Kosten hattest du bei denen pro m²

Ich habe Plexiglass genommen für meine Kakteen


----------



## Michael H (19. Dez. 2015)

Morsche

Hier mal meine Begebenheiten . Planung läuft bereits im Kopf . 
Wären knapp 3 x 2,5 Meter .


----------



## muh.gp (20. Dez. 2015)

Hi Totto,

16 mm, Preis pro qm lag beim knapp unter 17 Euronen.

Hier Michael, 

cooler Platz! Das könnte ein richtig schnuckliges Eck werden! Ich warne dich, irgendwann komme ich dich noch besuchen... 

Grüße!


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Dez. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> 16 mm, Preis pro qm lag beim knapp unter 17 Euronen.


Danke.


----------



## Nodish (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

warum möchtest du denn deinen Teich nochmals vergrößern? So ist der tägliche Wasserwechsel doch noch schnell zu erledigen.

Gruß Björn


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Hi, 

naja, täglich mache ich ja keine Wasserwechsel, eher wöchentlich... Tja, warum größer? Gute Frage... mehr Wasser setze ich zunächst mit mehr Platz für die Koi gleich. Zudem bin ich mit der Größe einfach nicht ganz zufrieden und der Meinung, dass rund 30.000 Liter für einen Koi-Teich ein ideales Volumen ist. Und natürlich bedeutet mehr Wasser, mehr Volumen, auch mehr Platz für noch den ein oder anderen Koi. 

Am Ende ist es wohl die Sucht nach mehr, die mich treibt. Vernunft und Koi-Kichi passt nicht immer zusammen! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Würdest du denn heute tiefer als 175cm bauen? Oder hälst du das für eine optimale Tiefe? Du weißt ja, diese 2m Diskussion und Flachzonen wegen Gesundheit. Was ist deine Meinung dazu?


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

tiefer? Ja, ich würde noch etwas tiefer gehen, aber nicht mehr als 2 Meter. Beim Teichbau vor drei Jahren, waren die 1,75 Meter einfach auch eine "körperliche" Größe... ich habe alles mit der Schaufel ausgegraben und hatte nach anderthalb Metern Lehm und langsam aufkommenden Steinen/Felsen einfach keine Lust mehr und wollte endlich die Folie legen.

Flachzonen? Ich habe ja einen Bereich mit knapp 70 cm Tiefe und möchte ihn auch nicht missen. Für eine ausgedehnte Flachzone fehlt mir einfach der Platz. Aber unter dem Aspekt "Sicherheit für die Koi" vor Jägern, würde ich jetzt genauso bauen. Allerdings würde ich die Außenwände steiler machen bzw. mauern oder zumindest mit Beton absichern. Nicht weil ich Angst habe, dass etwas einstürzt, sondern weil ich auf dem Weg in die Tiefe und den schrägen Wänden einiges an Volumen verloren habe.

Grundsätzlich hätte ich einfach ein oder anderthalb Meter breiter bauen sollen... aber hinterher ist man... daher auch meine Erweiterungspläne, die abschließende Zufriedenheit fehlt mir ein wenig.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2015)

...und nicht umsonst haben die "alten Hasen" in Foren schon immer gesagt, ein Teich wird 3 x gebaut...so ja auch in meinem Fall - SIE HATTEN JA SOWAS VON RECHT! 

 Holger, ich freue mich schon auf Teich 3.0!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Dez. 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich die Außenwände steiler machen bzw. mauern oder zumindest mit Beton absichern. Nicht weil ich Angst habe, dass etwas einstürzt, sondern weil ich auf dem Weg in die Tiefe und den schrägen Wänden einiges an Volumen verloren habe.


Ich habe es ähnlich gemacht. Ziemlich steil auf eine rund um laufende Stufe, Diese ist ca. 60 bis 80 cm tief und 50 bis 1 m breit. Dann wieder eher Steil runter auf 1,6m.  Beim nächsten Teich  würde ich dieses genauso machen. (Etwas Platz ist noch da) Nur würde die Stufe etwas mehr Gefälle nach außen bekommen. Derzeit ist die Stufe eher waagerecht. Die Stufe hilft auf jeden Fall beim sauber machen und beim wieder raus krabbeln, bzw wenn einer in den Teich fallen sollte.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Holger, ich freue mich schon auf Teich 3.0!



Na ja, Teich 3.0 wird es nicht, aber ein Update auf Teich 2.1... Allerdings denke ich über eine zweite "old fashion" Filterung nach. Momentan würde ich mit Bürsten und Helix in Schwerkraft planen, wobei das bisherige System weiter parallel laufen würde... Aber alles noch Hirngespinste und mir bleibt ja über ein Jahr um mir Gedanken zu machen.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> (Etwas Platz ist noch da)



 Scherzkeks! Von deinen räumlichen Verhältnissen träume ich nachts...


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Über Geld redet ja niemand, aber wie ist das denn vom finanziellen mit den ganzen Teichvergrößerungen. Die Unterhaltungskosten steigen doch dann auch. Oder ist euch das egal? Oder fallen 5-10.000 Liter mehr, gar nicht mehr so ins Gewicht?

Ich bin innerlich auch sowas von überzeugt von Bürsten. Man traut es sich ja kaum laut zu sagen. Du hast bestimmt die Doku bei Genesis gesehen wo der Rogisch jetzt komplett auf Bürsten gehen will. Es werden nach dem Blog von Konishi bestimmt viele überrascht worden sein und darüber nachdenken. In Japan funktioniert es doch auch. Warum nicht auch hier?


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Klar, irgendwoher hat man(n) immer seine Ideen... Mir haben die Blogs im Sommer über die Bürstenfilter gut gefallen und sie erscheinen mir auch einleuchtend. Das Teil von Oli ist so eine Sache und mit einer immensen Wasseraustauschrate verbunden, aber der Glückliche hat einen Brunnen...

Eigentlich ist das Ziel, den Ausbau mit weniger Energie zu managen. So ist ein Skimmer in Schwerkraft geplant, momentan wird an dieser Stelle gepumpt. Die Schwerkraftanlage soll dann auch mit einer effizienteren Rohrpumpe betrieben werden. Und, und, und...

Und die Kosten? Du kennst doch bestimmt den Mantel des Schweigens...  Umsonst bekommst du einen Koi-Teich nicht geregelt, aber das heißt nicht, dass man nicht energiebewusst an die Sache rangehen sollte.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Ja der ununterbrochene Wasserwechsel in dem einen Video ist schon enorm. Fraglich ob es so viel besser ist. Einen Brunnen habe ich auch, aber das Wasser deswegen ohne Pause laufen lassen....ich weiß nicht. Kostet auch wieder Strom. Und das Wasser muss sich ja auch irgendwie einfahren. Denke ich zumindest. Oder nicht?

Ja der Mantel des Schweigens ist so ne Sache. Habe ich noch nie viel von gehalten. Wer rumläuft und erzählt wie er die Kohlen rauswirft ist sicherlich auch kein Vorbild. Aber warum sollte man sein Wissen verstecken/zurückhalten?


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Oder fallen 5-10.000 Liter mehr, gar nicht mehr so ins Gewicht?



Das "Wissen" hierüber ist einfach & klar...die 5-10tsd fallen aus technischer Sicht nur minimal ins Gewicht - aus baulicher Sicht fast gar nicht, da es nur 10-20 cm mehr nach links - nach rechts und nach unten sind. Aus finanzieller Sicht sehe ich es auch nicht, denn es kostet nur wenige 100,-€ auf dem Gesamt-QM mehr, wenn überhaupt.

Ein größeres Volumen kann sich zudem positiver auswirken, da die Wasserstabilität besser werden könnte. Weniger Auskühlen, weniger Erwärmen, grundsätzlich mehr Platz für die Tiere, was sie weniger krank & anfällig werden lassen sollte, geringerer Keimdruck (natürlich bei vernünftigen Besatz und trotzdem guter Filterung) und so kann man das weiter machen. Es überwiegen eher die Vorteile, als die Nachteile. (meine Meinung)

Die Größe muss für Dich händelbar sein, Strom, Wasser, Futter und ggf. Medikation bei auftretenden Erkrankungen, was sich alles meist auf das Gesamtvolumen berechnet.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Ob man da Einen Rechner in Excel erstellen könnte....hmmmm.....


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2015)

Du bestimmt!


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ja der Mantel des Schweigens ist so ne Sache. Habe ich noch nie viel von gehalten. Wer rumläuft und erzählt wie er die Kohlen rauswirft ist sicherlich auch kein Vorbild. Aber warum sollte man sein Wissen verstecken/zurückhalten?



Also ich sammle seit drei Jahren (fast) alle Belege im Zusammenhang mit dem Teich. Kommen schön in ein Fächchen in meinem Büro. Aber bisher hatte ich nie den "Mut" mal alles zusammen zu rechnen... wahrscheinlich auch besser so... 

Die Kosten für Wasser und Strom vermischen sich mit den sonstigen Ausgaben für unser Haus und warum soll ich mir Gedanken machen? Es ist Hobby... betrachte ich allerdings alleine mein online-Kundenkonto bei meinem Stammhändler für Technik, Zubehör, Fische und Futter, dann... und da war wieder, der Mantel...


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Ich verstehe, ihr habt Angst vor euch selbst.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich verstehe, ihr habt Angst vor euch selbst.


 
Neeeeiiiin, Angst wir haben nur vor unserem fischigen Ich... Aber möge die Sucht mit uns sein!


----------



## muh.gp (14. Jan. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

rund einen Monat ist meine Heizung und die Abdeckung inklusive "Koi-Haus" in Betrieb und ich möchte ein erstes Fazit ziehen, bevor der Winter in den nächsten Tagen wohl richtig anrückt.

Nach ein paar Tagen der Probe, gelingt es mir inzwischen recht gut die Holzheizung so zu steuern bzw. zu befeuern, dass sich mein Temperaturfenster bei einem Grad bewegt. Im Dezember und über den Jahreswechsel konnte ich die Temperaturen so relativ "locker" zwischen 15 und 16 Grad halten. Die Befeuerung wurde zwei bis drei Mal am Tag stärker aktiviert, dazwischen sorgten Kohlebriketts für eine vorhandene Glut. In den Nächten fiel die Temperatur dann zwar ab, wurde aber in den frühen Morgenstunden von meiner elektrischen Heizung aufgefangen. Ich schätze, dass meine elektrische Heizung maximal noch 10 bis 15% der Heizleistung übernimmt.

Inzwischen fahre ich die Temperatur langsam nach unten und bin bei etwa 13 Grad angelangt. Trotz der kälteren Außentemperaturen ist der Heizaufwand nicht größer. Stetig soll es nun bis auf 6 bis 7 Grad nach unten gehen und ich denke, dass ich Dank der Abdeckung mit der bisherigen Taktik zurecht kommen werde. Rund sechs Wochen soll es dann so bleiben, bevor es im Gewässer wieder wärmer werden soll.

Mein Vorteil liegt sicherlich darin, dass ich beruflich sehr viel von zu Hause aus arbeite. Bin ich mal nicht daheim, kommt eben die elektrische Heizung ihre Einsatzzeiten, aber damit kann ich gut leben.

Absolut HAMMER ist mein Koi-Häuschen! Okay, die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist hoch, aber ich lüfte ein oder zwei Mal am Tag. Die Lufttemperatur liegt bei 7 bis 10 Grad, das ist zwar nicht kuschelig, aber angenehm. Und: Ich sehe meine Fische! Echt geil und absolut empfehlenswert. Der Entzug des Winters ist nicht mehr gegeben und die tägliche Fütterung ist ein Highlight.

So, und nun warten wir mal ab, wie sich mein kleines System bei richtig kaltem Winter bewährt. Ich bin gespannt...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (19. Jan. 2016)

Okay, die weiße "Pracht" hat schon auch ihren Reiz! Hier ein paar Impressionen von meinem Teichlein...

  

 

   

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Aber trotzdem, Frühling wäre mir jetzt lieber!


----------



## muh.gp (20. Jan. 2016)

Okay, das musste ja kommen...

Heute war der Tag, an dem die Stromabrechnung (inkl. Heizung im letzten Winter) für das vergangene Jahr ins Haus flatterte... 

Die Reaktion meiner Gattin war eine Mischung aus 

Meine Gegenreaktion war 

War allerdings relativ erfolglos... gut, dass ich jetzt zwei Tage auf einem Seminar bin, da sollten sich die Gemüter beruhigen und dann könnte es wieder so aussehen


----------



## Michael H (21. Jan. 2016)

Morsche

Tja da soll einer die Frauen Verstehn . 

Hab bis jetzt nur Wasser bekommen . 250 Euro Nachzahlen , denke das hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## Geisy (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Holger

Mach deiner Frau doch solange du auf Seminar bist das Badewasser mal kalt, dann wird sie dich besser verstehen.
Die armen Fische.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Die Kosten für Wasser und Strom vermischen sich mit den sonstigen Ausgaben für unser Haus und warum soll ich mir Gedanken machen?


 
Ich bin viel zu statistik-versessen. Lese jeden Monat alle Zähler ab und das schon seit Jahren. Dann rechne ich mir alles bis zur nächsten Abrechnung hoch. Keine bösen Überraschungen mehr für mich.


----------



## mitch (21. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Lese jeden Monat alle Zähler ab


du auch      ==> Überraschungen


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2016)

Wie, was? Du auch?


----------



## Michael H (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo 

Bin ich zu Faul zu ......


----------



## muh.gp (21. Jan. 2016)

Die Größenordnung hatte ich schon im Blick, aber für meine Frau kam es dann doch überraschend... Aber lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende... beim monatlichen Ablesen, hätte ich alle vier Wochen die Predigt zu den Energiekosten zu hören bekommen, so wurde ich nur ein Mal in den Senkel gestellt... alles Taktik! 

Zudem habe ich durch meinen Unterwasserofen ja schon für eine Alternative gesorgt und konnte mit einer zu erwartenden Reduzierung der Kosten in diesem Jahr für Entspannung bei der Regierung sorgen...


----------



## tosa (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

Hättest ihr gleich sowas vorschlagen sollen: (ist nur ein beispielhändler)

http://solar-pac.de/epages/solar-pac.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/solar-pac/Categories/"Plug & Play Anlagen"

Kurz montiert und Stecker in die Dose.... Holst du das raus was du im Winter vergeudest.

Das ist noch so eine Idee von mir da ich auch noch Terrarien habe.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Kurz montiert und Stecker in die Dose.... Holst du das raus was du im Winter vergeudest.



Naja, zunächst "vergeude" ich im Winter nichts... Ich sehe das eher unter dem Aspekt, dass ich in die Gesundheit meiner Fische im Frühjahr investiere... 

Die Überlegungen in diese Richtung hatte ich auch, aber dafür sind die Zeiten der Bestrahlung in meiner Wohn- bzw. Teichlage zu gering. Deshalb verbrenne ich im Winter einfach Holz, auch deshalb, weil meine Bezugsquelle für diesen Brennstoff wiederum recht günstig ist. Vitamin B....


----------



## Teich4You (22. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> Hättest ihr gleich sowas vorschlagen sollen: (ist nur ein beispielhändler)
> 
> ...


Sowas hatte ich schon öfter im Kopf. Gute Sache!


----------



## muh.gp (27. Jan. 2016)

Frühlingsgefühle....

Inzwischen habe ich meine Heizung seit über einer Woche nicht mehr in Betrieb. In dieser Zeit ist die Wassertemperatur allmählich von rund 14° auf 7,5° bis 8,0° gesunken. Durch die milden Temperaturen hallte ich dieses Fenster aktuell ohne jegliches Zutun. Auch gut...

 

Meine Fische sind immer noch aktiv, aber eher in Zeitlupe. Dennoch ist es nicht einfach, den Betteleien zu widerstehen, aber es gibt nur einmal am Tag eine kleine Portion Sinkfutter. Bis auf hier und da ein paar Karpfenpocken, scheinen alle Koi gesund unterwegs zu sein.

 

Ganz nebenbei hat meine kleine Outdoor-Bonsai-Sammlung ein perfektes Winterquartier gefunden. Trotz der knackigen Temperatuten der letzten Woche war es im "Koi-Häuschen" nie kälter als 4°, ideal für die Pflanzen.

 

So kann es weiter gehen!


----------



## tosa (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

wirklich schön......

.... nur eine Frage:
Ist der Tancho Showa immer etwas rötlich? oder hatte er Streß?


----------



## muh.gp (27. Jan. 2016)

Er ist immer etwas rötlich und ich hoffe, das Weiß bekommt noch eine stärkere Deckkraft. Stress hat der nicht, ist so ziemlich der gechillteste Koi im Teich...


----------



## muh.gp (27. Jan. 2016)

Upps, Doppelpost... Bei Gelegenheit bitte löschen. Danke!


----------



## tosa (27. Jan. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Er ist immer etwas rötlich und ich hoffe, das Weiß bekommt noch eine stärkere Deckkraft. Stress hat der nicht, ist so ziemlich der gechillteste Koi im Teich...



dann ist gut, sah nur komisch aus.... deswegen meine frage. aber da du abstriche, Frühjahr- /Wintercheck machst dürfte da nichts sein. aber echt komisch, kannte das von meinem tancho nur wenn sie gestresst war (Laichspiel, Keschern etc.), da war die auch immer knallrot.


----------



## muh.gp (19. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

es wird mal wieder Zeit für einen Zwischenbericht.

Nach fünf Wochen bei 6 bis 7 Grad geht es seit Anfang März mit der Wassertemperatur wieder nach oben. Momentan bin ich bei rund 15 Grad, der Filter läuft voll durch und die Fütterung wird gesteigert. Wasserwerte sind alle top, die Fische sind fit und demnächst werde ich mal einen Abstrich machen. Das Unternehmen "Koi-Haus" werte ich als vollen Erfolg. Gleiches gilt für den Holzofen im Wasser, der meinen Stromverbrauch um etwa 85% reduziert hat. Okay, ist nicht ganz so bequem wie die Elektroheizung, aber bei der Ersparnis nehme ich das gerne in Kauf.

Hier mal ein Bild von heute nach erfolgtem Wasserwechsel.

 

Und seit diesem Winter habe ich auch einen Koi-Meeting-Point. Treffpunkt Ofen!

 

 

So, das soll es für heute mal gewesen sein. Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Saison!


----------



## mitch (19. März 2016)

Hallo Holger,

das mit dem Ofen finde ich richtig klasse, wir suchen uns ja auch ein warmes Plätzchen am Ofen wenn es kalt wird - fehlt nur noch das Schottenwasser


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2016)

Schottenwasser? Was soll ich denn (laut Tante Google) mit "eiweißfreier Molke" im Teich.... 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## mitch (20. März 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Schottenwasser?


 single malt


----------



## muh.gp (27. März 2016)

Hallo,

heute mal bei strahlendem Sonnenschein spontan die Abdeckung abgebaut. Ein toller Anblick... 

  

Okay, vielleicht noch etwas zu wenig grüne Elemente... Abends kam die Abdeckung natürlich wieder drauf, aber meine Koi und mir hat die Sonne gefallen und gut getan. BITTE MEHR DAVON!

Wünsche allen frohe Ostern und einen sorgenfreien Saisonauftakt!


----------



## muh.gp (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

der Frühling kommt! Und daher ein kleines Update zum aktuellen Zustand am Gewässer.

Wie in jedem Jahr bietet unser Magnolienbaum eine wahre Farbenpracht, aber leider wie immer viel zu kurz...

 

Im "Koi-Haus" ist das Wachstum Dank der warmen Temperaturen und dem Glashauseffekt auch schon ein paar Tage weiter...

 

Meinen Fischen geht es gut. Nachdem ich beim ersten Frühjahrsabstrich ein paar Würmchen entdeckt habe, wurde in den letzten Tagen entsprechend behandelt. Nun warte ich noch auf den Frühjahrscheck durch Frau Doktor und hoffe auf eine positive Diagnose...

 

Zudem müsste ich mein "Koi-Haus" momentan in "__ Libellen-Haus" umbenennen, denn an warmen Tagen wimmelt es nur so von frisch geschlüpften Tieren. Heute war dann auch das erste richtig große Exemplar da (der Balken ist 10 cm hoch, ein echtes Monster!)...

 

Und so wäre jetzt die Zeit, um die Füße hochzulegen und den kommenden Frühling und Sommer zu genießen. Wäre da nicht das da....

 

Es bleibt das Fazit, dass der Winter gut gelaufen ist und der Ausblick, dass es im, am und um den Teich und Garten eben immer etwas zu tun gibt!


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Holger,
das dein  "Koi-Haus" solch einen positiven Einfluss hat hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten   
da ist ja schon alles Monate voraus.


----------



## muh.gp (20. Apr. 2016)

Happy Day! Happy Man! 

Heute war Frau Doktor zum Frühjahrs-Check an meinem Gewässer und was soll ich sagen... Alles Bestens.

Eine kleine Verletzung, die wieder verheilt und keine bakteriellen Gründe hat. Die Abstriche offenbarten bei zwei Fischen jeweils einen Trichodina-__ Parasiten und damit keinen Befund. Die Fische sind auch Dank der Abdeckung und Heizung gut durch den Winter gekommen, die Wasserwerte sind alle im tiefgrünen Bereich und ich habe ein dickes Lob von Frau Doktor bekommen. Teichler-Herz, was willst Du mehr? ;-)

Nun kann ich auch meine zwei Neuzugänge in den Teich holen, was aber auch bedeutet, dass wieder zwei oder drei Fische meinen Teich verlassen werden. Dazu aber mehr in einem eigenen Thread in den nächsten Wochen.

Und jetzt noch die Sonne genießen und ein Feierabend-Bierchen bei den Koi!


----------



## toschbaer (20. Apr. 2016)

Schaut Top aus Holger!


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Holger 

Freut mich für dich und deine Koi .Dann kann es ja losgehn mit der neuen Saison .....


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

alles neu macht der Mai... 

Es gibt Neuigkeiten von meinem Gewässer und zwar meinen Besatz betreffend. Am letzten Donnerstag war ich ja in Langenselbold und habe meinen ersten Neuzugang 2016 abgeholt.

Es ist ein Sanke von Konishi. Er ist männlich, Sansai und 47 cm groß. Ein bisschen schlank, aber das kriegen wir hin.

  

Einen Tag später, am Freitag, ging die Fahrt dann nach Abstatt zu Konishi. Dort wartete ein Chagoi auf mich, den ich bereits im Februar ersteigert hatte. Damals hatte er 35 cm und das Versprechen von Martin Kammerer lautete fünf Zentimeter Wachstum bis Ende April... wie zu erwarten war, hat er es geschafft....

Der Chagoi ist weiblich, Jumbo-Tosai und schwimmt jetzt mit 42 cm in meinem Gewässer. Ich "befürchte", dass er richtig abgehen wird... 

  

Wie zu erwarten, konnte ich, erst Mal vor Ort, nicht standhaft bleiben. Gemeinsam mit Martin habe ich ins Koyo-Becken geschaut und es kam, wie es kommen musste...

Und so schwimmt seit Freitag ein Koyo, sehr wahrscheinlich weiblich in meinem Teich. Es ist ebenfalls ein Jumbo-Tosai mit auch schon 33 cm. Das Gelb deutet sich schon an und die Entwicklung wird sicher nicht nur in Sachen Wachstum, sondern auch mit Blick auf die Zeichnung eine interessante Geschichte. Bin gespannt!

  

Aufgenommen wurde das Trio bestens und da ich wegen der Neuzugänge momentan noch nicht füttere, ist mein Teich wie geleckt, da jeder Quadratzentimeter abgegrast wird. 

Für das neue Trio werde ich mich, wie schon geschrieben, von drei Fischen trennen. Es sind meine "Zwerge" im Teich und es handelt sich um einen Doitsu Hi Showa, einen Doitsu Shiro Utsuri und einen Ai Goromo. Dazu gibt es dann aber einen eigenen Thread, da ich die Fische vorher keschern, untersuchen und fotografieren möchte.

Nach den Neuerungen im Wasser, ruft nun außerhalb die Pflicht. Mein kleiner "Japangarten" soll in den nächsten Wochen entstehen und das Material liegt schon lange bereit. Inzwischen habe ich nochmals einen Schub Natursteine für umme geschossen und das Geröll will verarbeitet werden. Auch die Pflanzen warten schon auf ihre endgültigen Standorte. Ein kleiner Teich soll dort auch entstehen, aber reine Natur mit ein bisschen Bachlauf und natürlich ohne Fische.

        

Für die Doku werde ich auch diesen Thread benutzen, da für mich alles irgendwie zusammen gehört. Ich hoffe, dass es niemanden stört.

Grüße an einem noch faulen Tag der Arbeit!


----------



## der_odo (1. Mai 2016)

Moin.
Der Chagoi und der Sanke gefallen mir besonders gut.
Ich muss noch warten, bis ich meinen d. Shiro utsuri abholen kann. Hab gerade erst wieder 12°C erreicht...

Machst du Quarantäne oder setzt du direkt in den Teich?


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich die Koi direkt von Konishi oder Koi-Discount hole, und woanders kaufe ich nicht mehr, dann geht es ohne Quarantäne in den Teich. Habe da vollstes Vertrauen und besten Kontakt.


----------



## der_odo (1. Mai 2016)

Bei Quarantäne handelt es sich nicht (nur) um Vertrauenssache. 
Mein Händler empfiehlt mir immer eine Quarantäne mit Pilotfisch durchführen.  So wird der neue sanfter an den Teich und die Bakterien/__ Parasiten gewöhnt.
Allerdings habe ich letztes mal, beim Kauf von Koi in einer Außenanlage, keine Quarantäne durchgeführt. Ging auch alles gut, aber dieses Mal wollte ich wieder eine machen.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2016)

Da gebe ich dir auch grundsätzlich recht! Aber die genannten Anlagen sind für mich bereits Einrichtungen mit Quarantäne-Charakter und haben einen außergewöhnlich guten technischen und medizinischen Standard. Beide Anlagen kenne ich aus mehreren Besuchen, ich kenne die Leute und die betreuende Ärztin, denn sie kommt ja auch zu mir an den Teich.

Der für mich wichtigste Punkt ist aber, dass bis auf zwei Koi alle meine Fische eben aus diesen Anlagen und zudem alle von der gleichen Koi-Farm kommen. Dieser Faktor ist für mich letztlich der entscheidende.


----------



## der_odo (2. Mai 2016)

Moin Holger,
ich wollte ja keine Diskussion in diesem Thread hervorrufen und konsequent habe ich dies ja auch nicht durchgesetzt. In 90% der Fälle geht das ja auch gut, aber eine Warscheinlichkeit der Kreuzverkeimung etc. ist immernoch vorhanden, auch wenn die Tiere vor x Jahren beim gleichen Händler gekauft wurden. Auch wenn letztes mal alles gut gegangen ist, wollte ich dieses mal auf Nummer sicher gehen, auch wenn ich vermute, dass die Koi nach der drei wöchigen Quarantäne gleich in den Teich einziehen können...

Frau Lechleiter hat einen schönen Artikel über Quarantäne inkl. Umsetzung verfasst.


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2016)

Ist es nicht schön, wenn die Sonne scheint und es bis 20:30 Uhr hell und warm ist? Ja, da kann man nach dem Feierabend noch mal in den Garten gehen und damit anfangen den japanischen Garten zu gestalten und auch schon das Teichlein zu formen...


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2016)

Premiere! Mein erstes Video!

Nachdem die Koi wegen dem Einsetzen dreier Neuzugänge ein paar Tage auf Futter verzichten mussten, wurde gestern wieder gefüttert. Am Abend gab es noch was von der Hand und ausgerechnet der Kleinste, der Koyo, legt sich zum Ende gleich mal mit dem großen Karashi an....


----------



## Teich4You (3. Mai 2016)

Achtung Schleichwerbung 

Egal, ich liebe deinen Teich!!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Egal, ich liebe deinen Teich!!



Geht mir irgend wie genauso...


----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ein langes Wochenende ist vorbei und es scheint endlich Sommer zu werden... Zeit, den Koi mal Sonne, frische Luft und einen blauen Himmel zu gönnen. Daher war der letzte Donnerstag zwar vom Papier her Vatertag, mutierte dann aber eher zum Koitag...

Der Abbau meines Koihauses lief wie geplant und war in einer Stunde erledigt. Beeindruckend ist, wie weit meine Wasserpflanzen und Bonsai schon sind.

       

Deutlich mehr Arbeit war dann das Drumherum. Rieselfilter umsetzen, Wasserwechsel, einfach mal alles durchputzen, und, und, und... aber der Anblick entschädigte dann wieder für das Tagwerk!

   

Am Freitag wurde dann weiter am kleinen japanischen Garten und an der Neugestaltung des Parkplatzes gewerkelt. Samstag ging es dann zur Koi-Expo nach Villingen-Schwenningen. Leider nicht so der Reißer. Mindestens ein Drittel weniger Aussteller als letztes Jahr und eine entsprechend dezimierte Auswahl. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es die letzte Messe in VS gewesen ist... Danach ging es an den Bodensee, denn auch die Sommerresidenz will gepflegt sein. Heute wieder Arbeit, also die, bei der ich mein Geld verdiene und am Abend dann einer Gründe, warum ich arbeiten gehe. Aber seht selbst...






Nun bleibt noch die Erkenntnis, dass ich unbedingt eine bessere Kamera brauche...

Auf das der Sommer endlich kommt und dann auch bleibt. See you!


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Holger,

das ist ja der Wahnsinn was das Koihaus aus den Pflanzen rausgekitzelt hat - ich bin paff   und vom Teich & Flossen sowieso (wenn ich noch an den 1. denke - was für ein unterschied )

na hoffentlich werden die Eisheiligen nicht zu kalt    ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisheilige


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)




----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> na hoffentlich werden die Eisheiligen nicht zu kalt    ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisheilige



Hi mitch,

das hoffe ich auch, aber für Notfälle habe ich die Holzheizung noch im Teich stehen und eine vorübergehende "Notabdeckung" wäre auch schnell installiert. Aber muss nicht sein... 

@Teich4You: Cooles Bild, Flo!


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

schon wieder sind ein paar Wochen vergangen und die Baustelle des Projekts "kleiner japanischer Garten mit Teich 3.0" ist vorangeschritten. Über die ersten Ausgrabungen hatte ich ja bereits berichtet, inzwischen bin ich schon ein Stück weiter. Aber seht selbst...

Die Grube ist ausgehoben, die Randbefestigung gesetzt und auch der zukünftige Bachlauf nimmt Formen an.

    

Also, Sand rein, Flies rein, Folie rein, Wasser rein für die erste Befüllung, die bei fast genau 700 Litern vollbracht war. Bachlauf getestet und zuletzt noch die Pflanzen probeweise platziert.

            

Dann Wasser wieder raus, Ufermatten verklebt, Steine rein, Pflanzen gesetzt.

    

Dann noch den Traum von einem Stein als Insel und einem großen Stein direkt am Wasserrand erfüllt...

 

Für die Kapillarsperre habe ich die Folie um die Ufermatte umgeschlagen und verklebt. Ein schwarzer Gartenschlauch wurde dann noch auf die Folie geklebt, damit von außen nichts in den Teich kommt.

 

Und Teich 3.0 war geschaffen. Nun galt es das Umfeld noch in einen ansehnlichen Zustand zu versetzen. Aber dazu später mehr...


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juni 2016)

WOW!!!! Was für eine Zahl...

  

Danke für das Interesse, Danke für die vielen Tipps, Danke für die Motivation, Danke für die Kritik, also einfach Danke für die Unterstützung!!! Ohne dieses Forum wären diese Teiche sicher nicht mal halb so gut geworden und es hätte auch viiiieeeel weniger Spaß gemacht! Von den vielen tollen Menschen, die ich hier kennenlernen durfte mal ganz abgesehen... 

Ich werde dann mal weiter berichten....


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juni 2016)

Okay, die angekündigte Fortsetzung:

Nach der Fertigstellung von Teich 3.0 war es an der Zeit sich mal ein Bild aus der Vogelperspektive zu verschaffen. Also rauf auf die Garage...

 

Das Urteil war schnell gefällt: Es gibt noch viel zu tun, packen wir es an!

     

Und so wurden die ersten Pflanzen mindestens vier Mal hingestellt, gedreht, 10 Zentimeter nach links, 5 nach vorne und dann doch wieder zurück. Loch graben, einsetzen, bisschen höher, etwas tiefer... Aber so langsam wurde die Geschichte ansehnlicher.

         

Die Kletterrose und der __ Hibiskus mussten weichen - nach erfolgreicher Diskussion mit der Regierung - und auch das Beet zur Garage nahm Formen an

     

Jetzt noch die Abgrenzung zur oberen Rasenfläche und das Verputzen der Mauer zur Straße.

    

Und so wurde aus dem jahrelangen Zustand,

 

über die grobe Planung,

 

das vorläufige Endergebnis!

 

Und noch der erbärmliche Versuch das Ambiente bei Nacht einzufangen... 

 

To be continued...


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2016)

Nun musst du aber auch die Garage optisch aufwerten. So schön in Kalkweiß mit nem Koi gemalt oder so.
Ansonsten sehr sehr sehr gut


----------



## Michael H (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Sieht Cool aus , wär zwar nicht so mein Fall aber jeder wie er will . Wenn ich so was sehe , sieht das nach viel Arbeit aus , die man Wöchendlich da reinstecken muß damit es so Schön bleibt .

Muß mal wieder vorbei kommen und mir das Live ansehn . Vielleicht gibt es ja wieder was mitzunehmen ....

Ansonsten weiter so , nicht das langeweile aufkommt.....


----------



## hollenowa (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Holger ,
Gefällt mir sehr hast genau meinen Geschmack getroffen


----------



## muh.gp (15. Aug. 2016)

So, im Urlaub endlich mal die Zeit den neusten Stand meines kleinen japanischen Gartens zu präsentieren....

Und so sieht es jetzt mit Zaun und frisch gepinselter Wand aus:

 

Und dazu einfach noch ein paar Impressionen:

   
   
   
   
   

Dem großen Teich und seinen bunten Bewohnern geht es ebenfalls gut...

   

und auch die Pergola nebst Goldfischteich bleibt weiterhin "Chillingzone Nr.1".

 

Bleibt die Frage: Warum bin ich eigentlich in den Urlaub gefahren?


----------



## derMaggus (15. Aug. 2016)

Darf ich das einfach mal so sagen: KRASS?!

Knaller! Gefällt mir irre gut! Und was mich gerade am meisten in Unmut stürzt, dass offensichtlich ein Teich geiler aussieht als der andere. Hut ab!

Woher nehmt ihr denn bloß die Kreativität? Ne Grube zu buddeln und bisschen Technik zu bauen, sind die einen Sachen, aber dafür auch noch so ein großartiges Händchen zu zeigen, wie man Details einbringt, beeindrucken mich enorm!

So was schönes!


----------



## hollenowa (16. Aug. 2016)

Sehr schön geworden Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## muh.gp (24. Aug. 2016)

Von wegen Urlaub und nur Füße hochlegen...

  

Während ich am Wohnwagen im Schatten sitze und die freie Zeit genieße, nehmen meine Erweiterungspläne etwas Gestalt an. Ja, ich habe tatsächlich vor meinen Teich zu erweitern...

Dieses Unterfangen muss natürlich gut vorbereitet sein, denn zunächst muss die Regierung überzeugt werden. Daher habe ich die ersten zwei "Anträge zur Baugenehmigung" gefertigt und hoffe, dass ich nicht zwischen Ausbau und Scheidung wählen muss... Aber hier mal die ersten Entwürfe:

      
      

Von der Erweiterung verspreche ich mir rund 10.000 mehr Volumen, zwei weitere Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer, der endlich auch über Schwerkraft läuft. Dafür möchte ich eine zweite Filterung, dieses Mal komplett in Schwerkraft, installieren. Das bisherige System würde reduziert so weiterlaufen, die neue Filterung soll dann dafür sorgen, dass das Wasser im Teich im Sommer jede Stunde durch die Filterungen läuft. Beide Filterungen sollen autark ihre Arbeit verrichten. Dazu aber später mehr...

Jetzt dürft Ihr mir mal heftig die Daumen drücken, dass meine Gattin milde mit dem Kopf nickt und mir den Wahnsinn genehmigt!

So long!


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Jetzt dürft Ihr mir mal heftig die Daumen drücken,


Wird gemacht, ganz feste 
Aber irgendwie hab ich das geahnt beim Teich 2.0


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie hab ich das geahnt beim Teich 2.0


Jupp, ging mir ebenso ... 
O-Ton, ähh, Gedanken damals in etwa: "So viel Fläche und dann der Teich so schmal" 

Bin ebenfalls am Daumen drücken und schon gespannt auf "Teich 4.0" (Déjà-vu) 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Aug. 2016)

Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf


----------



## muh.gp (24. Aug. 2016)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon gespannt drauf



Ich auch...

Geplant ist eine Filterkammer mit einem 1,5 cbm PE-Becken (habe ich schon). Es ist 1x3x0,5 m groß und soll Bürsten, Matten und viel Helix mit anschließender Pumpenkammer beinhalten. Von der Pumpenkammer geht der Großteil des Wassers dann in den Teich zurück, ein Teil wird in den schon vorhandenen Rieselfilter gepumpt und wandert dann in den Teich. So möchte ich in dem Filter rund 20.000 l pro Stunde in Umlauf bringen. Der Genesis Vlieser mit 400 Litern Helix dahinter wird dann noch zwischen 10.000 und 12.000 Liter filtern. So ist zumindest mal die grobe Planung. Der neue Filter kommt unter die Terrasse an der Stirnseite, die entsprechend erweitert wird. Die zusätzlichen Bodenabläufe und der neue Skimmer werden regulierbar sein, so dass ich auch im Winter dosiert durchfiltern kann. Beide Systeme sind redundant und erhalten ihre eigene Stromversorgung. 

Durch den Bogen links von der Brücke hoffe ich auf eine bessere Strömung im Teich, die dann insgesamt drei Bodenabläufe sollten für einen möglichst vollständigen Schmutzaustrag sorgen.

Die Brücke wird um einen Meter verlängert, die Folie der bisherigen Außenwand als Boden benutzt, so muss ich "nur" die Seitenwänden neu verkleben. Davor habe ich allerdings ziemlichen Respekt, werde aber auf Nummer Sicher im Quadrat gehen und alle Überlappungen mindestens doppelt verkleben. 

Aber das sind schon viele Details, die in meinem Hirn so umher __ fliegen, sobald es losgeht, werde ich konkreter werden...

Schließlich sind mir die Tipps und Ratschläge hier im Forum sehr wichtig und helfen zudem unnötige/dumme Fehler zu vermeiden. Also ganz klar, wie schon beim ersten Bau von Teich 2.0 werdet Ihr "live" dabei sein...


----------



## mitch (24. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Teich 2.0


du meinst der alte war 2.0.0-0001 ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versionsnummer

Holger, das wird schon was werden - plane lieber gleich etwas großzügiger - und mach dich da mal schlau ==> C1  * defekter Link entfernt * 


„_Es gibt viel zu tun – Pack es an!_“


----------



## muh.gp (25. Aug. 2016)

Ach, mitch, als jahrzehntelanger Bodensee-Urlauber und Sohn eines Segelfreaks, habe ich zwar nicht die Scheine, aber durchaus die Kenntnisse...    auf alle Fälle eignet sich meine Brücke für zukünftige Anlegemanöver...


----------



## muh.gp (28. Aug. 2016)

*So soll es sein, so kann es bleiben...*





_View: https://youtu.be/RENH6mmtPNo_


Und wieder stellt sich die Frage... Warum verreise ich eigentlich im Urlaub?


----------



## DbSam (28. Aug. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Warum verreise ich eigentlich im Urlaub?


Also manche benötigen das unbedingt um nach der Rückkehr die Schönheit der eigenen 'vier Wände' wiederzuentdecken.

... um dann in den schwachen Momenten, schwankend zwischen:


muh.gp schrieb:


> So soll es sein, so kann es bleiben...


und:


muh.gp schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe tatsächlich vor meinen Teich zu erweitern...


einen Thread mit dem Titel *"TEICH 3.0 - Mein dritter Teich!" *zu eröffnen.



Gruß Carsten


PS:
Wir sind gespannt auf die Regierungsentscheidung ...

PPS:
Natürlich, dieser Kommentar musste gepostet werden.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Sep. 2016)

Der Herbst ist da, der Winter naht, es wird Zeit für einen kurzen Statusbericht...

Projekt Teich 3.0 ist im Kopf und die Ideen sprießen. Meine Herzdame hat noch nicht genickt, aber das kriege ich schon hin. Der Winter ist ja "Kuschelzeit"... 
Das Koihaus und die Abdeckung kommen wohl übernächstes Wochenende über das Gewässer.
Heute war Frau Doktor zum Herbstcheck am Teich und alles war in Ordnung. Werte, Gesundheit, Kondition, alles top! Schön!
Zudem habe ich gestern meine überschaubare Bonsai-Sammlung erweitert. Für 60 Euro das unten angehängte Bäumchen erstanden. Höhe und Durchmesser liegen bei jeweils rund 60 cm. Jetzt muss ich mal sehen und nachschlagen, was ich daraus machen kann...
     

So, und das war es dann auch schon wieder...

Euch allen noch einen schönen Herbst!


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2016)

moin Holger,
Du siehst mich sprachlos.... das ist richtig klasse geworden!
Und ganz ehrlich, ICH würde es so belassen... ist eingefahren, läuft erstklassig lt. Deiner Berichte,
warum noch mal größer und womöglich Gefahr laufen, dass es nicht funktioniert?
Ich habe mir die ganzen Bilder angeschaut inkl. Deines 'japanischen Gartens',
passt proportional alles wunderbar zueinander.
Sind lediglich meine Gedanken dazu, bin gespannt!


----------



## muh.gp (6. Jan. 2017)

Hallo zusammen und zunächst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!

Tja, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht... Bin richtig erschrocken, dass ich hier seit Ende August nichts mehr berichtet habe. Aber das wird heute nachgeholt!

Der Herbst verlief problemlos und die Koi gingen gut vorbereitet in den Winter. Einzig mein Mukashi Ogon (Profilbild) machte bzw. macht mir Sorgen. Er hat inzwischen eine sehr heftige Rückradverkrümmung und ich hoffe, dass er den Winter übersteht.

Ende Oktober wurde der Teich abgedeckt und der Holzofen installiert. Mit mehr oder weniger Heizaufwand konnte ich die Temperatur bis Weihnachten bei 14° bis 16° halten und damit auch regelmäßig füttern. Aber das ist inzwischen vorbei, denn aktuell lasse ich das Wasser abkühlen, damit die Fische ihre Winterruhe abhalten können. Tiefer als 6° lasse ich die Temperatur aber nicht runter und ab Mitte Februar wird dann wieder bis 15°/16° hoch geheizt.

Stand heute habe ich folgende Parameter:

Temperatur Außen:  -10,5°
Temperatur Wasser:  7,3°
Temperatur Koi-Haus:  0,0°

Aber warum schreiben....

Der abgedeckte Teich:

     

Die Fische:

   

Meine kleine (selbst angelegte) Bonsai-Sammlung im Winterquartier Koi-Haus:

 

Und noch ein paar Winterimpressionen aus dem Garten:

             

         

Die Planungen für den Ausbau sind weiter in vollem Gange. Es kommen immer neue Gedanken und Ideen hinzu und mir wird bewusst, wie wichtig eine gut durchdachte Planung ist. Ich denke, dass ich im April mal wieder den Spaten in den Hand nehmen werde. Und ehrlich gesagt, ich freue mich tierisch darauf!

Bis dahin warte ich aber gemeinsam mit ihm,

 

meinen Koi und den Bonsais auf den Frühling. Denn auch wenn das alles gerade ganz hübsch aussieht, der Winter ist nicht meine Jahreszeit....


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

der Winter scheint überwunden und neue Taten stehen an!

In meinem Fall wird der geplante Ausbau des Teichs konkret. Wie bereits berichtet werde ich das Volumen um ca. 50% auf 30.000 Liter erhöhen und zusätzlich eine zweite Filterstrecke (dieses Mal in Schwerkraft) installieren. Das Material für den Filter ist da und es kann loslegen... Endlich!

     

Der Filter wird durch einen Bodenablauf (dann 2 im Teich), Skimmer und Seitenablauf angefahren. Es werden 100er Rohre verbaut, somit sollte ich bei Bedarf bis zum 30.000 Liter problemlos durch den Filter bekommen. Alle drei Zugänge sind über Zugschieber regulierbar. Danach geht es in dem schwarzen Becken durch ein paar Reihen Bürsten, ein paar Matten und statischem Helix. Von dort geht es weiter in die grüne Regentonne, die mit bewegtem Helix befüllt werden soll. Dort sitzt dann eine Rohrpumpe die das Wasser zurück in den Teich befördert. Zudem noch eine Pumpe um eventuell meinen Riesler zu bedienen. Da ich keinen Anschluss zum Abwasser habe, werden die beiden Filterbecken in dem großen KG-Rohr zusammengeführt, damit ich dort für die Reinigung des Filters abpumpen kann.

Nun werde ich das gesamte System zusammenbauen, aber natürlich noch nicht verkleben. Danach wird der Platzaufwand ausgemessen und die Filterkammer entsprechend geplant und gebaut.

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass es mir im Frühjahr nicht langweilig wird... 

To be continued...


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

Hast du extra mal alles für ein Foto hingelegt ? 
Mache ich auch manchmal 

Ich bin echt gespannt wie es so weiter gehen wird bei dir. 
Darf man Dinge anmerken, oder ist alles endgültig geplant?


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2017)

Ja, habe alles hingelegt, aber auch um zu überprüfen, ob alle Teile da sind... 

Ich bin zwar recht sicher mit meinem Plan, aber Anmerkungen sind erlaubt und gewünscht. Zu was haben wir dieses Forum?


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Danach geht es in dem schwarzen Becken durch ein paar Reihen Bürsten, ein paar Matten und statischem Helix.


Hier habe ich einfach Fragen:
Warum 3 unterschiedliche Filtermedien verwenden?
Warum nicht zB nur Bürsten?
Wieviel Volumen hat die Kammer? 
Die Bürsten sind gleichzeitig der Vorfilter auf dieser Filterstrecke?



muh.gp schrieb:


> Von dort geht es weiter in die grüne Regentonne, die mit bewegtem Helix befüllt werden soll


Es kam ja nun öfter in einigen Foren hoch, dass bewegtes Helix am Ende der Kette wieder Schwebstoffe in den Teich entlässt.
Ein Bekannter hatte dieses Phänomen/Problem auch, was ihn gestört hat. 
Daher hätte ich gedacht das statische Helix, oder die Matten sollte man an das Ende packen.
Siehst du das anders?


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2017)

Hi Flo,

deine Fragen der Reihe nach beantwortet:

Drei Filtermedien, weil: grob, fein, Biologie
Nur Bürsten war mir zu langweilig...  Nee, im Ernst, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf der Biologie, da ich vom Nitrit an Grenzen stoße. Die Bürsten sollen grob reinigen, die Matten liegen noch aus dem Kauf des Beckens rum und werden getestet. Sollte es nicht gut funktionieren kann ich Bürsten oder Helix nachrüsten. Das Filterbecken ist in zwei Bereiche unterteilt, ich füge mit Trennplatten nochmals zwei dazu und bin damit flexibel.
Die Kammer hat 1.500 Liter Volumen, die grüne Tonne weitere 400 Liter
Ja, die Bürsten sind als mechanischer Filter vorgesehen und sollen dazu weitere Biofläche bieten.
Das bewegte Helix in der grünen Tonne sind mal der ursprüngliche Gedanke. Sollte ich Schwebeteilchen ins Wasser bekommen ist die Luftzufuhr auch schnell reduziert und es läuft statisch weiter.

Hoffe, ich habe alle Klarheiten beseitigt...


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2017)

Ach ja, damit ich beim Ausbau "motiviert" bin, habe ich über die kalten Monate zwei Neuzugänge erworben...

      

Beide von Konishi, beide weiblich, beide Nisai, beide rund 45 cm. Da ich aber weiß, dass der Ausbau auch zeitliche Risiken in sich birgt, bleiben beide Mädels noch ein Jahr in Japan. Der Goshiki bekommt ein Plätzchen im Glashaus, der Goromo darf sich im Naturteich tummeln. Aber PSSSST... meine Frau kennt die beiden neuen weiblichen "Kontrahentinnen" noch nicht...


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

ups, da mußt du aber noch beichten gehen.....


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ups, da mußt du aber noch beichten gehen.....



Habe ja über ein Jahr Zeit...


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

oh, oh.......    warte nicht zu lange, das meckern wird dann nur schlimmer


----------



## tosa (16. März 2017)

aber sehen schon beide gut aus...... hast du fein eingekauft....


----------



## Haggard (17. März 2017)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Fische kaufen kann und die dann noch beim Züchter verweilen lassen kann. Ich habe mir letztes Frühjahr eine blaue, winterharte Seerose gekauft und hab die in einem Maurerkübel untergebracht, damit die schon etwas wachsen kann, bis die umziehen wird


----------



## muh.gp (18. März 2017)

Haggard schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Fische kaufen kann und die dann noch beim Züchter verweilen lassen kann. Ich habe mir letztes Frühjahr eine blaue, winterharte Seerose gekauft und hab die in einem Maurerkübel untergebracht, damit die schon etwas wachsen kann, bis die umziehen wird



Tja, man lernt nie aus...  ich hoffe, Du hast Verständnis, dass hier jetzt nicht auf den Unterschied zwischen Koi und Seerosen eingehe...


----------



## Haggard (18. März 2017)

Ja, da habe ich vollstes Verständnis für  

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Jahr ganz schnell vorbei geht


----------



## Teich4You (19. März 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Drei Filtermedien, weil: grob, fein, Biologie


Ja, das ergibt Sinn, wo du es jetzt sagst.
Als zweite Filterlinie wird das sicher einwandfrei funktionieren.

Ich bin ja viel gespannter auf die richtige Teicherweiterung! 



muh.gp schrieb:


> Habe ja über ein Jahr Zeit (zum beichten)...


Bis dahin hast du doch schon die nächsten gekauft.


----------



## muh.gp (30. März 2017)

Mal eine andere Perspektive:

Filterbau läuft, "Koi-Haus" steht, Teich tagsüber zur Hälfte offen, Bonsai treiben aus und die Magnolie blüht. Jetzt wird heute noch der Terrassenteich aktiviert...

 

Zufrieden...


----------



## Teich4You (30. März 2017)

Oh nice!
Unsere Magnolie ist noch etwas weiter zurück.
Die Bonsai hatte ich alle drinnen überwintert und traue mich noch nicht sie rauszustellen.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. März 2017)

In der Vogelperspektive, sieht man erst wie groß der Bürstenfilter wirklich ist..


----------



## muh.gp (30. März 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> In der Vogelperspektive, sieht man erst wie groß der Bürstenfilter wirklich ist..



Oh ja, das denke ich mir jedes Mal, wenn ich überlege, dass ich dafür ein Loch graben darf...


----------



## Alfii147 (31. März 2017)

Fast Teichausmaß 

Wann fällt nun der Startschuss ?
Bei uns hier sind sommerliche Temperaturen von um die 20 Grad 

Mir ist nämlich etwas langweilig, bin Krankheitsbedingt wieder Zuhause & habe Zeit zum lesen


----------



## muh.gp (31. März 2017)

Stück für Stück... morgen mache ich (hoffentlich) den Filter fertig, damit ich die genauen Maße habe und nicht eine unnötig große Filterkammer aushebe. Dann wird gebuddelt und ummauert, der Filter eingesetzt und dann beginnt ja erst der eigentliche Teichausbau... ist also gut was zu tun, dauert aber noch ein wenig.

Ich habe die letzten beiden Aprilwochen Urlaub und da wird durchgearbeitet. Bis dahin muss ich noch die __ Kröten für den Umbau verdienen  und hoffe, dass das Wetter großteils so bleibt... 

Geht mein Plan auf, sollten die Fische am Tag der Arbeit wieder in ihrem, dann größeren, Teich schwimmen. Straffes Programm...


----------



## Alfii147 (31. März 2017)

Hast du schon die ungefähren Maße des Teiches, die dir im Kopf rumschweben ?
Ich denke, wenn alles so läuft wie es soll, bastel ich nächstes Jahr auch nochmal am Teich rum


----------



## muh.gp (31. März 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hast du schon die ungefähren Maße des Teiches, die dir im Kopf rumschweben ?
> Ich denke, wenn alles so läuft wie es soll, bastel ich nächstes Jahr auch nochmal am Teich rum



In meinem Kopf steht alles... ich werde in der Breite ausbauen, die Brücke verlängern und sollte so ca. 4,5m mal 1,8m an Fläche dazu bekommen. Tief wird der Ausbau ca. 1,7m, also so tief wie der Teich bisher auch ist. Insgesamt erhoffe ich mir 11 bis 13 cbm mehr Volumen.


----------



## Teich4You (31. März 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten beiden Aprilwochen Urlaub und da wird durchgearbeitet.


2 Wochen 

Warum baue ich eigentlich über 1 Jahr


----------



## Alfii147 (31. März 2017)

Gemauert wird nicht, nur weiter ausgegraben, wie derzeit auch?
Folie? PE, einschweißen lasen?
Bleiben deine Pflanzen erhalten?


----------



## muh.gp (31. März 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Gemauert wird nicht, nur weiter ausgegraben, wie derzeit auch?
> Folie? PE, einschweißen lasen?
> Bleiben deine Pflanzen erhalten?




Nein, gemauert wird nicht, aber einen Ringanker werde ich setzen. Der Filterkeller wird mit dicken Rasenkanntensteinen gestaltet. Und natürlich werde ich auch sonst so manche Schubkarre Beton anrühren...
Folie bleibt EPDM, die ich selbst verkleben werde und davor auch gehörigen Respekt habe...
die Pflanzen bleiben großteils erhalten, nur die Abstufung zum Rasen wir es nicht mehr geben...
@ Florian:
ich muss ja auch zwischendurch keinen Kinderwagen schieben, sondern lasse meine beiden Jungs die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen. Der Vorteil, wenn sie schon etwas größer sind...


----------



## muh.gp (2. Apr. 2017)

Hallo in die Runde,

nachdem ich meinen neuen Filter zu 90% modifiziert und umgebaut habe, möchte ich ihn Euch vorstellen. Natürlich sind Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr willkommen, denn noch kann ich recht einfach abändern. Zur Erklärung sei gesagt, dass mein bisheriger gepumpter Vliesfilter mit anschließender Biologie weiter laufen wird und ich somit zwei unabhängige Systeme betreiben werde. Nun aber los...

Basis für meinen Filter ist der Kompaktfilter "Goliath" eines Herstellers am Bodensee. Das Teil ist 3,00 x 1,0 x 0,5 Meter groß und bietet ursprünglich Platz für Bürsten und Japanmatten. Das Teil kostet neu um die 3.000 Euronen und ich hatte das Glück, es im Herbst in der Bucht gebraucht für rund 350,00 Euro zu schießen. Mit der Aufteilung konnte ich nicht all zu viel anfangen und habe das Becken nach meinen Ideen umgebaut, aber seht selbst:

So sieht der Filter nun in der Gesamtansicht aus. Mein Filterkeller wird ca. 4,5 Meter lang, 1,4 Meter breit und bis zu einem Meter tief.

 

Über die drei 110er-Rohre mit Zugschieber gelangt das Wasser in den Filter. Bedient werden die Zugänge (von links nach rechts) über Bodenablauf, Seitenablauf und Skimmer.

 

So kommt das Wasser in den Filter und trifft auf die ersten zwei Reihen mit Bürsten. Ursprünglich waren hier drei Reihen untergebracht, das war mit aber zu eng...

 

Also habe ich eine weitere Trennwand eingebaut und zu der versetzten dritten Reihe noch eine vierte installiert. Beide Bereich sind natürlich verbunden und auch so gestaltet, dass ich sie gemeinsam ablassen und reinigen kann.

 

Nach den Bürsten geht das Wasser oben über die Trennwand und trifft hier auf Japanmatten. Diese hatte ich und werde es in der ersten Phase so versuchen. Sollte der Reinigungsaufwand zu groß sein, kann ich problemlos zwei weitere Reihen Bürsten setzen.

 

Nachdem die Matten oben angeströmt werden, muss das Wasser unten durch um in die nächste Kammer zu gelangen.

 

Dort wartet dann Helix auf das Wasser und die Schadstoffe. Geplant sind 300 Liter, die nur belüftet, aber nicht bewegt werden. Neben dem Abbau der Schadstoffe sollen sich dadurch auch restliche Schmutzpartikel absetzen. Danach verlässt das Wasser den "Goliath" und kommt in eine 400 Liter Regentonne. Die Bereiche Matten und Helix verfügen über eine eigenen Ablauf, so dass ich auch hier einzeln reinigen kann.

 

Dort habe ich jetzt nochmals Matten als Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien. Schmutz sollte hier eigentlich nicht mehr viel ankommen. Die Matten sind jetzt mal drin, auch weil ich sie schon hatte und ich werde sehen, wie das funktioniert. Im Winter kommen die Matten raus und machen Platz für meinen Holzofen, der dann nicht mehr direkt im Schwimmbereich der Koi ist.

 

Von der grünen Regentonne wird das Wasser dann zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Ich habe hier ein 75er Rohr, dass vor der Rückkehr in den Teich noch einen Zugschieber erhält. Im Teich selbst wird wieder verjüngt, damit ich eine bessere Strömung erhalte. Hinzu kommt noch eine zweite kleinere Pumpe, die im Sommer den Riesler und im Winter die zur Absicherung gedachte Elektroheizung bedient. Das ist aber Ausbaustufe "2". Auch die grüne Tonne hat einen Ablauf.

         

Da ich keinen Anschluss zur Kanalisation habe, kommt für die Reinigung das 300er KG-Rohr ins Spiel (wird noch gekürzt). Hier kommen die drei Abläufe zusammen und sind alle auch einzeln zu öffnen. Von dort Pumpe ich das Wasser dann ab. Das Schmutzwasser dient in ersten Linie der Gartenbewässerung, sollte ich mal aufgesalzt haben, lasse ich es auf dem Pkw-Stellplatz oder den Wegen versickern und vielleicht vernichtet es dann gleich das aufkommende Unkraut zwischen den Steinen... 

 

Und hier wird der Filterkeller seinen Platz finden. Eine enge Kiste die Zentimetergenau gebaut werden muss, da mich der Magnolienbaum im Platz einschränkt (bitte keine bösen Kommentare, Michael H. ).

 

Ach ja... und die Hauptakteure? Die genießen inzwischen rund 16 Grad Wassertemperatur, fressen sich die Bäuche voll und freuen sich schon jetzt auf mehr Platz...

 

So, das soll es für heute gewesen sein... Nach viel Bohren, Schrauben, Kleben und Sägen kommt in den nächsten Tagen der Spaten ins Spiel und dann heißt es graben, graben, graben, zwischendurch betonieren, Steine setzen, graben, betonieren, etc., etc. 

Ich werde berichten!

Und nun bin ich auf Eure Meinung gespannt!


----------



## Teich4You (2. Apr. 2017)

Von den Bildern her saubere Arbeit.
Bin gespannt wie viel die Bürsten zurück halten werden und wie stark die Matten noch Dreck abbekommen.
Ich würde das so ohne zu zögern erst mal einbauen und testen im Echtbetrieb.
Hast du die Fläche mit den Gittern mal ausgrechnet ob da genau so viel durchgeht wie durch 3xDN110?
Sieht aber erst mal so aus.

Was sicherlich Spaßig wird, dass ist das Graben neben dem Baum.
Da müssen ja zwanghaft Wurzeln sein. 
Hoffe das es nicht ausartet und der Baum das auch überlebt. 
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Wenn ich die schwimmenden Koi wieder sehe kann ich einfach nur neidisch rüber blicken...
Ich will so unbedingt fertig werden und endlich genießen...


----------



## muh.gp (2. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was sicherlich Spaßig wird, dass ist das Graben neben dem Baum.
> Da müssen ja zwanghaft Wurzeln sein.
> Hoffe das es nicht ausartet und der Baum das auch überlebt.



Das hoffe ich, bin aber optimistisch, da wir um den Baum herum vor ein paar Jahren rund 0,5 Meter aufgeschüttet haben. Wir werden sehen... der Baum sollte es zwingend überleben, denn er passt so wunderbar in das Gesamtbild mit Teich, Pergola und dem ganzen Drumherum...

Der Wasserdurchlauf sollte gewährleistet sein. Bin da sehr großzügig vorgegangen.


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Mai 2017)

Wann gehts denn nun los?

Ich WARTE ..


----------



## muh.gp (5. Mai 2017)

Upps.... irgendwie habe ich total verpennt den Bau zu dokumentieren... musste mich zu oft über das Wetter ärgern!

Werde es selbstverständlich nachholen! Aber so weit wie ich sein wollte bin ich leider nicht, einfach zu viel Regen, Schnee und Regen...


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Mai 2017)

Tzzz 

Dann aber schnell nachholen!
Dachte mir schon, da kommt und kommt nix ..


----------



## Aquaga (7. Mai 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Upps.... irgendwie habe ich total verpennt den Bau zu dokumentieren... musste mich zu oft über das Wetter ärgern!
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger,
na da hoffe ich dass du nicht auch vergessen hast Fotos von den einzelnen Bauabschnitten zu machen.
Ich fand deine Berichte vom Teichbau 2.0 ungemein inspirierend und warte auch schon gespannt 

Das Wetter ist aber auch echt ne Zumutung. Bei meinem Teichbau hänge ich auch schon wieder hinter dem Plan


----------



## muh.gp (7. Mai 2017)

So, Sonntagabend und es... regnet, mal wieder. Erneut stand mein Garten einen ganzen Tag unter der "Dusche" und legte alle Möglichkeiten für weitere Arbeiten lahm. Ich könnte... 

Irgendwie ist es aber die Geschichte meiner diesjährigen Teicherweiterung. Wie geplant hatte ich die letzten beiden Wochen im April Urlaub und wie bestellt startete genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt das schlechte Wetter. Regen war noch das geringste, hinzu kamen Schnee und Bodenfrost. Alles Komponenten, die bei Erdarbeiten mit Spaten und Schubkarre nicht wirklich nützlich sind. Aber zumindest in der ersten Urlaubswoche blieb ich Dank einiger Sonnenstrahlen standhaft und lag vom ursprünglichen Bauplan gar nicht so weit entfernt. Doch dann wurde es immer schlimmer und in der letzten Aprilwoche kapitulierte ich dann endgültig, strich meinen Urlaub und ging ab Mittwoch wieder arbeiten. Frust pur!

Dem entsprechend hinke ich bei meinem Ausbau natürlich weit hinterher, habe aber zumindest noch drei weitere Tage Urlaub in der Hinterhand... 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich es in dieser Zeit auch echt verpennt den Foto mit in die Nässe zu nehmen und so kann ich "nur" ab dem Stand von gestern berichten. Bis dahin habe ich:

die bisherige Terrasse um 25 cm verschmälert damit der Filter reinpasst
ein 5,0 x 1,8 x 1,1 Meter großes Loch gegraben
am Rand ein kleines Fundament gegossen
insgesamt 34 Tiefbordsteine (100 x 30 x 8 cm groß und 73 kg schwer) als Seitenwände gesetzt und 20 cm in Beton versenkt
den Boden des Filterkellers mit Verbund-/Pflastersteinen (lagen noch rum und ich wollte sie nicht wegschmeißen) ausgelegt
Und nun zu den heutigen Bildern:

Zunächst wurde der Unterbau für die große Filterkammer eingebracht und "ins Wasser gelegt". Auch hier habe ich nur Material verwendet, das übrig war. Schwabe halt! 

     

Dann wurde die große Filterkammer gesetzt und ganz hinten auch die grüne Tonne, die den Pumpen, gegebenenfalls weiterem Filtermaterial und im Winter dem Holzofen Platz geben wird.

          

Danach habe die drei Zuläufe vom Teich angebracht und die Verrohrung in Richtung Teich in Beton fixiert. Leider war es danach schon dunkel und ich habe noch keine Fotos. Die und auch ein paar Schubkarren Beton wollte ich eigentlich heute machen, aber drei Mal dürft ihr raten... 

So, das ist der aktuelle Stand und hier das dezente Chaos in meinem Garten:

     

Aber es gibt auch Lichtblicke! Auf dem Anhänger ist noch Platz und die Zwischenunterkunft für die Koi ist inzwischen bestens ausgelüftet und hat schon ihr eigenes biologisches Leben...  wird vor dem Einsetzen der Koi - ich hoffe noch dieses Jahr - aber nochmals gereinigt.

     

Das soll es für heute mal gewesen sein... ab Mittwoch soll der Frühling kommen! Gut so! Ich heiße ihn herzlichst willkommen!

Ab dann werde ich wieder mehr fotografieren und berichten. Versprochen!


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2017)

...und weiter geht´s!

In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich mit der Fertigstellung des Filterkellers beschäftigt. Das letzte Stück mit direktem Anschluss zum Teich wurde mit Schalsteinen gesetzt und ein Fundament gelegt. Darin habe ich gleich die drei Zuläufe vom Teich (Bodenablauf, Seitenablauf und Skimmer) mit versenkt und hoffe, dass ich die einbetonierten Rohre auch wieder finde... ;-)

     

Zudem musste der Anhänger voll werden! Daher wurde der zukünftige Ringanker schon mal ausgehoben und auch Erde für die zukünftige Koi-Schwimmzone beseitigt.

     

Die nächsten Tage werde ich den Filter fest einbauen und die Rückläufe in den Teich fixieren. Dann kommt auch die letzte Reihe Steine auf die Mauer. Das "Koi-Häuschen" wird abgebaut, denn wir scheinen ja so langsam Sommer zu bekommen...

Ansonsten steht graben, graben und graben auf dem Plan und nebenbei die sukzessive Beseitigung des totalen Chaos in meinem Garten und rund um den Teich:

 

Möge die Kraft mit mir sein! ;-)


----------



## Teich4You (16. Mai 2017)

Diese Koifuzzis sind schon verrückt was die alles machen!


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Diese Koifuzzis sind schon verrückt was die alles machen!



Verrückt? Nee, wenn ich durch meinen Garten flaniere, dann frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt, ob eine Einweisung in eine geschlossene Anstalt nicht die einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme wäre... das ist einfach nur WAHNSINN!


----------



## Teich4You (16. Mai 2017)

Es sah echt so schön aus und nun wird alles zerrupft.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Mai 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es sah echt so schön aus und nun wird alles zerrupft.



DANKE für den Hinweis! Hätte nicht sein müssen... 

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es wieder schön, NEIN!, noch besser wird! Nur das "Wann" steht momentan etwas in den Sternen...


----------



## muh.gp (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

nächster Zwischenbericht.

So richtig viel ging letzte Woche nicht... Arbeit, Wetter, Wochenendausflug, sonstige Termine... 

Der große schwarze Filter wurde endgültig gesetzt und die Rohre angeschlossen. Millimeterarbeit! Aber mit ein bisschen hin und her hat dann alles gepasst.

         

Diese Woche werde ich den grünen Behälter setzen und ebenfalls verrohren.

 

Wenn alles verbunden und dicht ist, werde ich den Filter in Betrieb nehmen. Natürlich anders als letztlich nach vollendetem Teichausbau, denn dann wird er in Schwerkraft laufen. Um die Biologie aber schon arbeiten zu lassen, werde ich den neuen Filter mit dem gepumpten Skimmer mit Wasser beliefern und es über ein provisorisches Rohr in den Teich zurücklaufen lassen. Mal sehen ob es klappt.

Zudem soll der Ringanker um den eigentlichen Teich gesetzt werden und einen neuen, leeren Anhänger habe ich auch stehen. Also kommt danach einfach mal die Schaufel und der Spaten in die Hand.

Nachdem der Sommer nun konstanter Gast zu werden scheint, meldet auch meine Frau Ansprüche auf Pergola und Terrasse an. Für mich bedeutet das, dass mein bisheriges Warenlager und meine Arbeitsfläche aufgeräumt werden muss. Sicherlich sinnvoll, aber auch irgendwie ungeschickt...

     

So, das war es dann mal für heute!


----------



## Teich4You (22. Mai 2017)

Dein "Warenlager" erinnert mich an mein "Warenlager" alias Caport. Immer prall gefüllt seit über 1 Jahr nun. Oh was hab ich da schon für Mecker bekommen!


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2017)

Hi Holger,
das ist schon sehr interessant was sich so alles in 5 Jahren ändern kann   ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/403446/

ich find es klasse   und in einem Jahr schaut die Pergola wieder normal aus


----------



## muh.gp (30. Mai 2017)

Ja, da erblickte in meinem Garten der Wahnsinn das Licht der (Teich- und Koi-) Welt...

...und ich hoffe, dass es schneller geht mit Pergola, Teich und Garten!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo mal wieder,

nach zwei Veranstaltungswochenenden und viel Arbeit - das Hobby will ja auch finanziert sein - habe ich heute meine Frau und die Kinder an den Bodensee geschickt. Von den zwei Wochen Urlaub könnte ich eine für den Teichbau heraus handeln und fahre dann nach. 

Um 12:30 Uhr sind die Lieben dann endlich aufgebrochen und ich habe mir den Ringanker vorgenommen. Zuvor Betonmischer ausgeliehen, Material geholt und jetzt Verschalung gesetzt. Läuft!

13:27 Uhr:

  

Ach ja, ich vergaß die Gleichung: Holger + Urlaub + Teichbau = Regen

Bravo!


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juni 2017)

Ich __ merk schon. Du hättest mich engagieren sollen. Hier brennt mir der Buckel weg.


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Juni 2017)

Da haste dir wieder mal ein gutes Wetter ausgesucht! Aber, das dürfte dich doch nicht aufhalten..
Bei uns kommt, ab morgen auch die Regenzeit wieder -.-


----------



## muh.gp (3. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich __ merk schon. Du hättest mich engagieren sollen. Hier brennt mir der Buckel weg.



Kein Problem, ab ins Auto! 

Inzwischen brauche ich aber auch wieder Sonnencreme!


----------



## Teich4You (3. Juni 2017)

Hättest du was gesagt, hatte Pfingsten ordentlich Zeit gehabt. Wäre ich gestern rum gekommen.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo ihr Feiertagsgenießer,

nachdem es ausnahmsweise (bis jetzt) nicht regnet, werde ich ein wenig Beton anrühren... Der Ringanker ist noch nicht fertig, auch weil der ausgeliehene Betonmischer nach sieben Schubkarren den Geist aufgegeben hat und kein Ersatzgerät verfügbar war. Tja, wenn's läuft, dann läuft's...

 

Ich hätte da eine FRAGE zum Rücklauf:

 

Über die beiden Rohre mit Flansch soll zukünftig das Wasser vom neuen Filter und dem Rieselfilter in den Teich zurück. Links wird es der Rücklauf des gepumpten Rieslers (geplant rund 6.000 Liter) und im Winterbetrieb der Rücklauf vom Filter über eine kleinere Pumpe. Rechts soll eine starke Pumpe um die 18.000 Liter zurück in den Teich jagen. Nun bin ich am überlegen, ....

und nun die Frage:

Ob ich beide Rückläufe so platzieren soll, wie auf dem Foto oder einen links und einen rechts vom orangenen KG-Rohr?

Ich tendiere zu der fotografierten Variante, da ich dann die Strömung hübsch an der Teichwand entlang fahre. Der linke Einlauf hat ca. 15 cm Abstand zur Außenwand, der rechte etwa 25 cm. Was meint Ihr?

DANKE für die Hilfe! Und weiterhin einen gechillten und umbaulosen Pfingstmontag!


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juni 2017)

Mach so wie auf dem Bild. Sehe keinen Vorteil die weiter auseinander zu setzen. Mit voll Schub beide nebeneinander hat denke ich Vorteile.


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Würde die auch so lassen . Gibt schön Strömung im Sommer wenn beide Filter laufen . Und im Winter brauchste sowieso nicht so viel . 

P.S. Von wegen Feiertag Genießen 
  
Hab Heute endlich mal Zeit meine Rohrpumpe einzubauen...


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S. Von wegen Feiertag Genießen
> Hab Heute endlich mal Zeit meine Rohrpumpe einzubauen...



Na, zumindest scheint es trocken zu sein... hatte ich schon erwähnt?

  

Heute, 14:07 Uhr, nach drei Schubkarren Beton... neverending story!


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Juni 2017)

Sieh mal, das hat doch alles auch eine gute Seite. Du musst keinen Rasen sprengen, das Gemüse muss nicht gegossen werden, die Wasserverdunstung im Teich wird ausgeglichen und den Beton brauchst du auch nicht feucht zu halten.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juni 2017)

Dann eben Alternativ-Regen-Programm...

  

und immer bereit, falls sich das Wasser von oben verabschiedet.


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Juni 2017)

Die letzten 3-4 Auktionen, warn ja nur Rotz..
Auf die, bin ich aber sehr gespannt. Wo da die Preise wohl hin klettern


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juni 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Dann eben Alternativ-Regen-Programm...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 184683
> 
> und immer bereit, falls sich das Wasser von oben verabschiedet.


 
Genau das! Video gucke ich auch öfter!  Weil ich Hochteich-inspiration brauche.


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juni 2017)

Ein urlaubliches Hallo an alle,

so, seit gestern Abend verbringe ich ein paar Tage hier:

 

Weg von Zuhause, weg vom Teich, weg von den Fischen und weg von der Baustelle... 

Nachdem meine Familie schon eine Woche am Bodensee hinter sich hat, bin ich jetzt auch da und möchte Euch kurz berichten, was die letzten Tage bei meinem Ausbau so ging.

Das Wetter war ja zunächst eher durchwachsen, aber seit Donnerstag könnte ich richtig loslegen. Allerdings ohne große Hektik, sondern eher gewissenhaft und gründlich, denn "schnell und schlampig" zahlt sich nicht aus... 

Meine größte Baustelle war in den letzten Wochen mein Filter. Er hatte eine letztlich nicht definierbare undichte Stelle, die ich lediglich vom Bereich her eingrenzen könnte. Nach zwei vergeblichen Versuchen das schwarze Teil dicht zu bekommen, habe ich das ganz große Rad gedreht und sehr flächig überarbeitet. Der Aufwand lohnte sich, seit Mittwochabend ist der Kasten frei von Wasserverlusten!

  

Vor meinem Urlaub wurden noch die Filtermedien eingesetzt und nun läuft der Filter gepumpt und erledigt mit einen provisorischen Rücklauf in den Teich seine Arbeit. Somit kann die Biologie schon mal anfangen zu entstehen. Das Wasser läuft über Bürsten, Matten und dann in rund 250 Liter statischem, aber belüfteten Helix. 200 Liter sind Neuware, 50 Liter habe ich aus den bestehenden System umgesetzt. Rund 4.500 Liter laufen pro Stunde durch den Filter.

       

Natürlich ist der Filter jetzt abgedeckt und ich hoffe, dass die Bakterien anfangen zu schuften.

 

Der Ringanker ist gesetzt und ein weiterer Anhänger (ca.6 bis 7 cbm) befüllt. An der Filterkammer bin ich schon bei 1,5 m Tiefe, es fehlen dort nur noch 20 cm. Nach dem Urlaub wird weitergegraben und dann auch der Durchbruch und die Verbindung der Löcher vollzogen.

         

Gestern wurde die Baustelle dann noch gesichert und insgesamt ein wenig aufgeräumt.

 

Und jetzt lege ich mal ein paar Tage die Füße hoch! Wobei, wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich lieber weiterbauen... aber verratet mich nicht bei meiner Frau!


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2017)

Und?


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juli 2017)

Mist, da warst Du ein paar Minuten schneller... gestern habe ich Bilder gemacht und heute wollte bzw. werde ich auch berichten!

Zunächst ein kurzer Rückblick. Der Urlaub war schön und erholsam! Chillen pur, so wie es sein soll. Die Rückkehr war nicht ganz so toll, denn im Geschäft hatte sich so manches angesammelt und da sich mein Kollege nach meinem Urlaub seinerseits für zwei Wochen in die Ferien verabschiedete, war schnell wieder Land unter und es blieb nicht viel Zeit für anderes... bisschen graben hier, bisschen graben da, aber insgesamt einfach zu wenig.

Um den Druck auf mich ein wenig zu erhöhen und weil es für den Durchbruch zwischen neuem Loch und bisherigem Teich sinnvoll und notwendig war, zogen meine Fische am letzten Sonntag in ihr Übergangsquartier. Und ehrlich gesagt, so richtig habe ich mich noch nicht daran gewöhnt, da mein Gewässer jetzt irgendwie leer aussieht...

 

dafür ist die Brücke nun aber länger... 

 

...und ich habe jetzt eine rund sieben Meter lange Pipeline im Garten...

 

Vom Vliesfilter mit nachgeschalteter Biologie läuft nun ein 70er Kunststoffrohr über die Terrasse, "durch" den Magnolienbaum, an einem Stellbock gesichert in den schönen blauen Pool!

         

Dort haben die Fische Quartier bezogen und scheinen sich auch wohl zu fühlen...

             

Allerdings keine Aktion ohne Reaktion... so hatte ich am Sonntagabend einen unschönen Zwischenfall. Die Koi waren im Pool und der Pool abgedeckt, alles gut. Ich habe Fussball angesehen und immer wieder mal nach draußen geschaut. Nach dem Spiel eine kurze Runde durch den Garten und auch zum Pool. Irgendwie lag die Abdeckung anders da... eine Taschenlampe geholt und leider schnell fündig geworden. Meine Showa-Dame wollte wohl die Umgebung erkunden, war aus dem Pool gesprungen und hatte sich bis unter die Hecke vorgearbeitet. SCHOCK! Da sie noch leicht atmete, schnappte ich mir die Lady und ab in den alten Teich, der zum Glück noch Wasser hatte. Einmal hin, einmal her (natürlich mehrmals...) und die Kiemenbewegung wurde stärker. Leider entglitt mir der Koi dann, sank zum Boden und lag zunächst auf der Seite. Was tun? __ Wasserschlauch an den Besenstil geklebt und Frischwasser direkt vor das Maul geführt. Wohlgemerkt, alles im Dunklen und mit Taschenlampe... Und siehe da, nach zwei, drei Minuten war die Dame wieder in ihrer normalen Schwimmstellung. Genug für den Abend, jetzt half nur noch abwarten.

Am Montagmorgen der erste Blick in den "fast" fischfreien Teich. Der Showa stand, atmete, sah aber ganz schon malträtiert aus. Ich beschloss es erst Mal mit etwas Ruhe zu versuchen. Abends habe ich dann mit meiner Koiärztin telefoniert und die weitere Vorgehensweise abgesprochen. Dienstagmorgen habe den Koi dann gefangen, abstehende Schuppen gezogen, offene Wunden desinfiziert und die Stellen ohne Schuppen mit Propolisspray versiegelt. Danach ging es zu den anderen Koi in den Pool.

Schon cool, wie sozial sich die Fische verhalten und wie gesellig sie sind. Die Rückkehrerin wurde begrüßt und schwimmt seit dem munter mit den anderen, nachdem sie im großen Teich während der zwei Tage "Einzelzimmer" nur an einer Stelle gestanden hat. Nun gilt es den Heilungsprozess zu beobachten.

Die vermeintliche Ausstiegsstelle habe ich nochmals nachbearbeitet, ein Ausflug sollte nun nicht mehr möglich sein...

 

Und ansonsten ist jetzt abendliches Graben angesagt. Der Hänger vom schwiegervaterlichen Bauernhof muss voll werden, da auch die Ernte ruft und er anderweitig gebraucht wird.

Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2017)

Das "Gefällt mir" interpretiere ich mal mit einem erfolgreichen Weiterkommen in deinem Projekt, welches bald hier dokumentiert wird. 



Edit: Jetzt waren wir zeitgleich. 

Zweites Edit: Oh man, springende Koi sind mein Alptraum. Ich suche seit heute morgen schon nach einem Netz für die erste Zeit am Teich. Passt ja zum Thema. Ich hoffe doch, das sie sich erholen wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Zweites Edit: Oh man, springende Koi sind mein Alptraum.


Hast du schon Wasser drin ? ..... Habe die Tage noch einen Beitrag von dir gelesen aus 2016, in welchen du schreibst, dass du nicht so lange brauchen wirst und du in 2-3 Monaten denkst fertig zu sein.

Alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast du schon Wasser drin ? ..... Habe die Tage noch einen Beitrag von dir gelesen aus 2016, in welchen du schreibst, dass du nicht so lange brauchen wirst und du in 2-3 Monaten denkst fertig zu sein.
> 
> Alles nicht so einfach.


Wenn du ein bisschen suchst findest du meine Baudoku die fast wöchentlich aktualisiert wird.


----------



## muh.gp (10. Juli 2017)

Heute war meine Frage zur Hälterung der Koi während der Umbauphase Thema im Modern Koi Blog.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2NFvckr5eo_


Zu den Punkten von Martin Kammerer ist zu sagen:

ich habe momentan 12 Koi im Pool und alle sind wohlauf, auch meiner kleinen "Springerin" geht es gut, die Wunden verheilen und Entzündungen o.ä. sind bisher nicht erkennbar
ich hoffe, dass die Fische nach bisher einer Woche im Pool in zwei bis drei Wochen in den neuen Schwimmbereich zurück können
PH wird täglich gemessen und liegt stabil bei 7,9
Sauerstoff wird täglich gemessen und schwankt je nach Tageszeit zwischen 6,5 und 7,5 mg/l
Wasserwechsel erfolgt täglich mit rund 15%
der Salzgehalt liegt bei 0,3 und wird nach den Wasserwechseln wieder angepasst
Fütterung erfolgt sehr verhalten (Wassertemperatur in der letzten Woche zwischen 23 und 26 Grad)
Probleme habe ich mit dem Nitrit, das bekomme ich trotz WW und wenig Futter nicht unter 0,5 und habe keine Ahnung woran es liegt... sehe ich jetzt aber nicht ganz so kritisch, da das Salz die Schädlichkeit für die Fische "maskiert"
Am Teich selbst bin ich mit den Ausgrabungen zu 85% fertig und warte nun auf einen Container, da sich die Anhänger meines Schwiegervaters erntebedingt erledigt haben. Der Plan ist, dass ich bis Sonntag das Loch fertig habe, danach die Leitungen (Bodenablauf, Skimmer, etc.) verlege und dann mit der Glättung der Außenwände mittels 0,5 mm Vlies und Mörtel weiter mache. Ist das dann alles trocken, wird es für mich echt spannend, denn dann kommt die zweite Lage Vlies ins Spiel und die neue Folie wird verlegt und mit der alten verklebt...  Dafür ist das Wochenende 22./23. Juli vorgesehen.

So der Plan... mal sehen wie es dann tatsächlich kommt...


----------



## Teich4You (10. Juli 2017)

Das Salz könnte auch zu einer Umstellung der Filterbakterien geführt haben, die sich ja auch erst mal daran gewöhnen müssen.
Daher vielleicht der Nitritpeak. 
Den Filter hattest du ja einfach nur umgeklemmt, auf das Schwimmbecken, oder nicht?


----------



## muh.gp (10. Juli 2017)

Ja, habe nur umgeklemmt. Allerdings habe ich auch vor vier Wochen ungefähr die Hälfte des eingelaufenen Helix in den neuen Filter geschmissen und beide Filter mit neuem Helix aufgefüllt... vielleicht ist es ein Zusammenspiel davon und der Aufsalzung. Aber das bereitet mir momentan kein Problem, da das Nitrit dank dem Salz ja "unschädlich" für die Koi ist. Zudem muss ich den Filter belasten, sonst läuft er nicht ein. Die Bakterien wachsen ja bekanntlich mit den Aufgaben...


----------



## Teich4You (10. Juli 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Die Bakterien wachsen ja bekanntlich mit den Aufgaben


So siehts aus! Neues Helix also auch noch. Ja das wird daran irgendwie liegen. 
Mal sehen wie ich meinen Filter in Gang bekomme.
Hoffe ja, dass die Japanmatten recht schnell anfahren.
Ab heute gibt es die ersten Pellets für die Fische.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

und ja, ich lebe noch und baue weiterhin an meinem Teich... eine irgendwie unendliche Geschichte, aber so langsam ist Licht am Ende des T(eichs )unnels!

Der letzte Status hier war ja das Umsetzen der Koi in den Übergangspool, sowie das "Springverhalten" meiner Showa-Dame. Die gute Nachricht zuerst: Das Mädel hat alles Bestens verkraftet, die Wunden sind Großteils schon verheilt, es gab keine Entzündungen und auch keine sonstigen Probleme. Schön!

Nun aber zur Baustelle, die in den letzten drei Wochen so manches Hoch, aber auch das ein oder andere (meist wetterabhängige Tief) zu verkraften hatte...

Wie schon in den letzten Wochen bzw. Monaten waren der Spaten und Schubkarre die Hauptwerkzeuge und mit Lehm und Wurzeln hatte ich mich abgefunden...

 

...doch dann wurde es etwas solider!

 

Und schweres Gerät musste zum Einsatz kommen. Was für ein Mist...

    

...zumindest hatte ich jetzt echte eigene Felsen, die zwischenzeitlich zum Steingarten unter unserer Hecke verarbeitet wurden. Ein Schwabe wirft eben so wenig wie möglich weg! 

 

Währenddessen wartete die Folie weiter auf ihren Einsatz.

 

Kaum war ich mit dem Loch fertig, wurde es auch schon wieder befüllt. Was für ein Blödsinn...

 

Dazu wurde die lange Außenwand mit Vlies bedeckt und verputzt.

 

Nun folgten die Tage der etwas stärkeren Niederschläge. Der ehemals leere bisherige Teich war wieder gut voll und auch der neue Abschnitt lud regelrecht zum Bad ein. Tja, irgendwann nimmt der Boden nichts mehr auf und die Bretter schwammen sich frei...

    

Ein paar Tage später begann der (noch nicht beendete) Endspurt. Zunächst habe ich die alte Folie am Durchbruch aufgeschlitzt und ehrlich gesagt, ich war total geflasht!!! Irgendwie sah alles richtig groß aus. Ich war zufrieden und begeistert und das Bier an dem Abend schmeckte - zumindest bis auf das Letzte - hervorragend! 

 

Die Flansche wurden gesetzt. Die beiden Seitenwände wurden direkt verputzt. Ein wenig zum Ausgleichen und ein wenig mehr zur Gewissensberuhigung...  Und auch der Bodenablauf fand seine letzte Heimat.

          

Die letzte Mauerreihe wurde gesetzt und die Rückläufe in den Teich fixiert.

    

Danach wurde das "Zimmer", das deutlich größer ist als mein Büro im Haus, mit Vlies tapeziert.

 

Und seit gestern liegt auch die Folie drin. Die solch sich jetzt erst mal an die neue Heimat gewöhnen...

 

Nee, natürlich nicht! Jetzt beginnen für mich zwei oder drei sehr spannende Abende, denn vor dem Verkleben der beiden Folien habe seit dem ersten Gedanken an den Teichausbau einen Riesenrespekt! Ich werde mir alle Zeit der Welt lassen, sehr konzentriert und penibel arbeiten und hoffe, dass ich im ersten Versuch "dicht" bleibe... 

Zum Schluss noch ein kleines großes Panoramabild, dass neben dem Loch und dem Bauherrn vor allem das Chaos in meinem Garten bestens darstellt...

 

Wie der restliche Bau weitergeht? Gemütlich und so, wie es die Zeit und der Job erlaubt. Ganz heimlich hoffe ich, dass ich am Wochenende die Fische in ihr neues Reich zurücksetzen kann...

Und eines steht dabei fest! Sollte sich nicht jeder einzelne Koi mit einem Flossenschlag und einem breiten Grinsen persönlich bei mir bedankt, wird es Ärger geben! 

_*To be continued...*_


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

Ja, sehr geil!
Sieht wirklich aus, als wird da ordentlich was reingehen an Wasser.
30-34m³ ?


----------



## muh.gp (1. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich aus, als wird da ordentlich was reingehen an Wasser.
> 30-34m³ ?



Na ja, schauen wir mal... auf alle Fälle ist mir klar geworden, dass ich bisher niemals rund 20.000 Liter inklusive Filter hatte. Ich denke, dass waren maximal 15.000 Liter. Leider war anno 2013 keine exakte Messung möglich, da es ein total verschiffter Frühsommer war.

Dieses Mal werde ich notfalls Wasser bis zu den Zwischenmarkierungen ablassen, damit ich einen genauen Wert erhalte. Wenn am Ende 27.000 Liter plus X an reinem Teichvolumen auf der Wasseruhr stehen, bin ich zufrieden. Wenn es weniger sein sollte, baue ich nochmal an...


----------



## Zacky (2. Aug. 2017)

Hi Holger.

Was ist das blaue Rohr für Material? KG-Rohr nur in blau oder was anderes!?


----------



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2017)

Hi Zacky,

ist ein "Silent Rohr" und vom Material her dicker und stabiler als die orangenen KG-Rohre. Sind ein bisschen teurer, aber ich fahre auf die Farbe ab... auch wenn ich von den  Rohren später (hoffentlich) gar nicht mehr viel sehe. Zudem habe ich damit noch ein gutes Gefühl in der Magengegend und das mag ich einfach...


----------



## Teich4You (15. Aug. 2017)

Ich __ blicke noch nicht ganz durch. 
Wieviel hat denn nun was?


----------



## muh.gp (15. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Wieder ein paar Tage vergangen, aber für mich waren die keineswegs langweilig. Im Gegenteil, eher sehr nervenaufreibend. Aber der Reihe nach...

Sonntag vor einer Woche war ich mit dem Legen der Teichfolie fertig (glaubte ich zumindest... ), Nähte zu und mit zwei Fallschirmen versehen. Bodenablauf, Skimmer und Seitenablauf gesetzt, Ecken wirklich super gefaltet und geklebt. Das Wasser konnte kommen...

Okay, Zählerstand aufgeschrieben, Hahnen auf und los... lief toll! Abends hatte ich dann rund 9.000 Liter drin und es folgte die erste Ernüchterung.

_Kleiner Exkurs:
Verlasst Euch nie auf mathematische Berechnungen, wenn es um das Teichvolumen geht. Was hatte ich gerechnet... beim ersten Teich und nun beim zweiten! Erste Erkenntnis: der ursprüngliche Teich hatte deutlich weniger Volumen. Ich denke maximal 11.000 bis 12.000 Liter ohne Filter. Und auch jetzt war es letztlich weniger als erwartet. Meine Schlussfolgerung: *nur die Wasseruhr gibt Sicherheit!*_

Aber zurück zu Sonntag vor einer Woche, besser gesagt zum Montagmorgen danach. Tja, der Wasserstand war 5 cm unter der Markierung und mir war mit einem Schlag eiskalt... nun war guter Tat teuer und es blieb nur ein Weg: Beobachten! Und Geduld! Nicht schön, wenn der Urlaub vor der Tür steht und die Gattin fast schon auf gepackten Koffern sitzt... 

Der Wasserstand fiel weiter, aber immer langsamer, zwischendurch pumpte ich ein paar Zentimeter ab um Zeit zu gewinnen, aber das Wasser lief weiter davon. Zumindest eine meiner "unsicheren" Stellen konnte ich als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Dann kam der Regen und anstelle zu sinken, blieb nun alles konstant. Am Samstag hatte ich dann die __ Nase voll, pumpte komplett ab und versuchte meine Verdachtsfälle abzuchecken. Hier ein bisschen an der Folie kleben, da ein wenig weiterer Innotec (war nur zur Dichtung im Einsatz, ich habe mit Primer und Klebeband gearbeitet). Und letztlich wurde ich fündig und hätte mir in den A.... beißen können. Unachtsamkeit! Der Flansch für den tiefen Seitenablauf war miserabel verklebt... mein Fehler! Also nochmals Verklebt und zur Sicherheit einen aufgebohrten 110-er Deckel eingebaut. Somit waren die Seiten dicht und die Funktion weiter gegeben.

Sonntagmorgen dann der nächste Versuch. Ich setzte am Skimmerrohr meine Markierungen und malte immer einen Smiley  dazu. Erste Etappe erreicht, zwei Stunden warten, dicht! 

Inzwischen verabschiedeten sich Frau und Kinder zum Urlauben an den Bodensee, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, dass ich irgendwann nachkommen würde...  

Es ging weiter, nächste Markierung, passt, nächste, passt und Nachtruhe. Ziemlich nervös ging ich am Morgen an den Teich und es folgte die erste große Erlösung: alles noch drin! So wurde erleichtert weitergearbeitet und befüllt. Die letzten Liter liefen dann gestern Abend um halbelf in den Teich. Markierung gesetzt, Smiley nicht vergessen und Zählerstand ablesen. Am Ende sind es 21.833 Liter reines Teichvolumen. Nicht soviel wie ich mir erhofft habe, aber rein optisch eine deutliche Steigerung. Mit dem Filter komme ich jetzt auf rund 24.500 Liter und bin sehr zufrieden.

Bilder habe ich keine, aber dafür ein kleines Filmchen, das eigentlich für meine Frau bestimmt war... aber auch Euch in bester "Blog-Manier" einen guten Eindruck vermitteln dürfte:





_View: https://youtu.be/XoCPBsunyL0_


Und wie geht es weiter?

Da der alte Filter durchlief und auch der neue seit mehr als sechs Wochen in Betrieb ist und immer wieder Nahrung aus dem Übergangspool erhalten hat, hoffe ich, dass die Koi flott umziehen können. Für mich sind Temperatur und PH die entscheidenden Werte. Da ich im Pool täglich Frischwasser zugeführt habe, sollte die Fische das Wasser gewohnt sein. Oder muss ich noch auf etwas anders achten? 

Donnerstag wäre ein guter Tag für eine Umsiedelung, natürlich werde ich dabei die Koi auch messen und fotografieren. Dann bleibe ich noch zwei Tage zu Hause, kann nach den Fischen schauen und weiter aufräumen. Am Samstag oder Sonntag würde ich dann gen Bodensee reisen und den Urlaub genießen. Die Koi habe ich dabei dank meiner Webcam im Blick.

So, genug für heute, es gibt viel zu tun, packen wir's an!


----------



## Teich4You (15. Aug. 2017)

Wieso ist mein Beitrag jetzt vor deinem gelandet? Hatte erst nur ein paar Zeilen gesehen und jetzt ist meiner vor deinem und deiner wesentlich länger. 
War ich für kurze Zeit in der Zukunft?


----------



## muh.gp (15. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wieso ist mein Beitrag jetzt vor deinem gelandet? Hatte erst nur ein paar Zeilen gesehen und jetzt ist meiner vor deinem und deiner wesentlich länger.
> War ich für kurze Zeit in der Zukunft?



So in etwa...  ich bin während dem Schreiben auf meinem iPad auf Return gekommen und schwupp war er online... habe dann nochmal gelöscht und weiter geschrieben...

Aber, Florian, wie immer deiner Zeit voraus...


----------



## muh.gp (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

und weiter geht es mit dem Sommerprojekt 2017. Nachdem die Wasserwerte passten kamen am letzten Donnerstag die Koi in ihr neues Reich. Die ersten Tage liefen ruhig und ohne Auffälligkeiten. So darf es weitergehen... 

Anbei ein paar Eindrücke von ihrem neuen Reich und dem Umfeld...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdQ54MeGY1A&t=51s_


_*To be continued...*_


----------



## DbSam (21. Aug. 2017)

Geil ...   
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2017)

Und wieder ein paar Tage vergangen...

Nach einer sehr erholsamen und megagechillten Woche im Urlaub am Bodensee kam ich schon ein wenig nervös zurück an den Teich. Okay, auch im Urlaub hatte ich Dank meiner Webcam immer alles im Blick, aber eben keinen Einfluss auf Wasserwerte, etc.

Doch nach dem ersten visuellen Eindruck bei der Rückkehr und dem Überprüfen der Werte war ich schnell beruhigt. Alles läuft bestens!

Und so kann ich heute das nächste kleine Video vom gestrigen Abend präsentieren:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dUneAng_e4_


Die erste Reinigung des Bürstenfilters habe ich inzwischen auch hinter mir. Ganz schön viel Dreck, der sich da ansammelt... Zudem hatte ich das Problem, dass meine "Teichpümplein" mit dem Schmutz leicht überfordert waren. Also kurzerhand eine Tauchpumpe mit einer Toleranz bis 35mm bestellt, die zudem genau in mein Entsorgungs-KG-Rohr passt und die nächste Reinigung beschleunigen sollte. Schauen wir mal...

So, nun gilt es wieder ein paar __ Kröten zu verdienen, das Hobby will ja auch bezahlt sein. Urlaub ade, Arbeit juhe... 

Bis denne danne!


----------



## Michael H (31. Aug. 2017)

Morsche Meister 

Wenn's geht , mach mal ein Video vom Bürsten Reinigen . 
Würde mich interessieren.....


----------



## Michael H (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo

Wär das nicht was . Nachbau wäre kein Problem....




_View: https://youtu.be/Vvz5oYSEqbA_


----------



## muh.gp (11. Sep. 2017)

Bei dem Preis, der dafür aufgerufen wird, sollte man das Ding eher vertreiben als nachbauen... 

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema:

Eigentlich habe ich nicht vor, die Bürsten für jede Reinigung rauszuholen. Zudem bleibt nach der Behandlung wohl nicht viel von den guten Bakterien übrig... ein sanfter Wasserstrahl, ein kleiner Rechen und meine Bürsten werden hoffentlich auch auf eine sanftere Art und Weise sauber.


----------



## muh.gp (10. Okt. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich schon lange mal wieder in Wort, Bild oder Video berichten, aber es ist momentan einfach irgendwie trostlos...

  

wie der Screenshot meiner WebCam zeigt. Für selbst rauszugehen war es mir zuletzt einfach zu kalt und feucht... 

Trotzdem kurz ein paar News:

Abdeckung über dem neuen Filter ist erledigt
Fische sind alle wohlauf
Herbstcheck durch Frau Doktor verlief ohne Befund
Wasser sieht toll aus
Bürstenfilter läuft problemlos und die Reinigung dauert maximal 15 Minuten und wird immer mit einem Wasserwechsel verbunden
Holzofen ist in den neuen Filter eingebaut, aber noch nicht betriebsbereit (das Wetter...) 
Teich ist provisorisch abgedeckt (ich hoffe immer noch auf einen goldenen Herbst...)
Wassertemperatur um die 15 Grad 
gefüttert wird mit angezogener Handbremse 
So, das soll es mal gewesen sein. Demnächst dann wieder mehr stehende und/oder bewegte Bilder!


----------



## muh.gp (17. Nov. 2017)

Heute mal nichts zum Teich, sondern eher zum Inhalt. Besser gesagt zu den Neuzugängen im kommenden Frühjahr...

Erworben habe ich beide Koi bereits vor vielen, vielen, unglaublich vielen Monaten. Den Sommer durfte das Konishi-Duo dann nochmals in Japan genießen. Heute kamen die aktuellen Bilder nach der Ikeage. Links der jeweilige Koi beim Kauf, rechts der aktuelle Zustand.

Zunächst der Goromo. Ersteigert mit 43 cm, jetzt 53 cm.

 

Und der Goshiki. Ersteigert mit 44 cm, jetzt richtig starke 55 cm.

 

Mit der Entwicklung beider Fische bin ich sehr zufrieden und die Ungeduld, dass der Winter schnell kommt, noch schneller geht und die Koi endlich zu mir kommen, ist unbeschreiblich groß. Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die größte Freude... eigentlich ein saublöder Spruch!


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Holger,

beide nun Sansai ?
Mit dem Goshiki, könnte ich mich anfreunden! 

Warte jetzt nur noch, wann mal ein guter Karashi bei Dir einzieht ?


----------



## Michael H (17. Nov. 2017)

Hallo
Ich würde natürlich den Goromo bevorzugen , obwohl er mir noch zu Hell wäre . Aber so wie es aussieht kommt da noch einiges .

Sumi Goromo ..?


----------



## Teich4You (17. Nov. 2017)

Wird Zeit für einen Neuzugänge 2018 Thread!


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Nov. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für einen Neuzugänge 2018 Thread!


Kein Problem! - Darfst loslegen


----------



## muh.gp (17. Nov. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Warte jetzt nur noch, wann mal ein guter Karashi bei Dir einzieht ?



Fabian, einen guten Karashi habe ich doch schon... Doitsu, fast keine Schuppen, rote Augen, eine traumhafte Haut und inzwischen 70 cm. Ein Problem hat er halt... ist ein Kerl... und damit ist Volumen eben eine echte Herausforderung.

 

Aber einen sehr guten brauche ich echt noch. Weibchen, Schuppen und am besten quitschegelb, meine Vorstellungen habe ich. Mal sehen, wann der mir über den Weg läuft... besser schwimmt. 

Und Michael, der Goromo darf gerne so bleiben, ein bisschen mehr Schärfe in den Schuppen und ich wäre megaglücklich. Aber die Dame hat ja noch viel Zeit... wenn sie sehr dunkel wird, melde ich mich. Vielleicht...


----------



## muh.gp (29. Dez. 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

lange vorgenommen, habe ich heute endlich mal wieder ein neues Video über meinen Teich erstellt. Das Thema ist um diese Jahreszeit klar, es geht um Abdeckung, Isolierung, Heizung, etc., etc,...





_View: https://youtu.be/oKUC5wihdrk_


Viel Spaß, meldet Euch bei Fragen und natürlich an alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## muh.gp (12. Feb. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal ein ersten Zwischenreport in 2018.

Nachdem ich seit drei Woche nicht mehr heize, ist die Wassertemperatur inzwischen auch 6,6 Grad gesunken und die Koi ziehen sich meist unter die dunklen Regionen der Abdeckung zurück. Gefüttert wird ein Mal am Tag und das Futter ist auch schnell vertilgt.

 

Von außen haben wir heute einen leichten Zuckerguss aus Schnee, bei Temperaturen um die Null...

 

Somit ist am Teich außer regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln nichts zu tun. Diesen Zustand werde ich bis Anfang März beibehalten, dabei die Wassertemperatur aber nicht unter sechs Grad fallen lassen. Danach kommt wieder mein Holzofen ins Spiel... bis Ende März/Anfang April möchte ich wieder auf 16 Grad sein und hoffe auf Unterstützung durch einen baldigen Frühling.

Den könnte ich auch bei meinem anderen Projekt brauchen, denn seit Mitte Januar steht endlich unser Carport. Neben den abschließenden Malerarbeiten soll hier noch eine Umzäunung installiert werden und auf der Vorderseite zum Rasen möchte ich noch etwas asiatischen Gartenflair reinbringen.

     

Ach ja, meiner kleinen selfmade Bonsaisammlung gefällt das Koi-Häuschen auch dieses Jahr prächtig. Die Ahorne und Buchen sind schon kräftig am austreiben und ich freue mich, wenn ich nach vollbrachter Teicherweiterung mal mehr Zeit für die Bäumchen habe. Lieber Pinzette und Schere als Spaten und Spitzhacke lautet das Motto für 2018!


----------



## muh.gp (11. März 2018)

Da liegt man am Sonntag gemütlich auf dem Sofa, schaut Fußball und liest nebenher die Konishi-News... und dann entdeckt man diesen Bericht und denkt sich: "Hoppla, das ist ja meiner und in paar Wochen schwimmt er hier im Teich!" Jetzt gilt es in den nächsten Jahren natürlich alles zu geben, um das Potential auch abzurufen. Eine große Aufgabe, fast schon Druck...  

I will do my very best!

* defekter Link entfernt *

Und gleich noch der neuste Stand der Dinge am Gewässer:

Den Koi geht es gut. Nach vier Wochen um die 6 Grad Wassertemperatur, nutze ich nun das wärmere Wetter und fahre mit zwei bis drei Stunden heizen am Abend fast täglich um 0,5 Grad hoch. Aktuell sind es jetzt 9,5, heute Abend wird dann zweistellig angestrebt. Muss meinem neuen Schätzchen ja ein schönes und gesundes Umfeld bieten...


----------



## Alfii147 (11. März 2018)

Hallo Holger,

dachte mir doch, das ich die Gurke schon mal gesehen habe  
Wann holst du die Tiere zu Dir ? Gibt es schon ein Datum diesbezüglich ?

Schön das es deinen Tieren gut geht! Man ließt in den Foren und Gruppen ja schon allerhand


----------



## muh.gp (11. März 2018)

Nee, ich hole die Koi, habe ja auch noch den Goromo, wenn sie durch die Quarantäne sind und mein Teich konstant 16 oder 17 Grad hat. Da ich aber ersteres noch nicht weiß, ist der Zeitpunkt noch offen. Aber von mir aus natürlich so schnell wie möglich...


----------



## Alfii147 (11. März 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Nee, ich hole die Koi, habe ja auch noch den Goromo,



Weiß ich doch 
Wohnst doch nicht weit weg..


----------



## muh.gp (11. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wohnst doch nicht weit weg..



Oh ja, die Besuche in Abstatt können mitunter Gefahren mit sich bringen... meist ist dann plötzlich ein Koi mehr im Gepäck... und Platz habe ich ja jetzt... Gefahr! Gefahr!


----------



## Alfii147 (18. März 2018)

Heute wurde dein 2ter Konishi in den News vorgestellt!
Aber dies hast du sicherlich schon gesehen


----------



## muh.gp (18. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Heute wurde dein 2ter Konishi in den News vorgestellt!
> Aber dies hast du sicherlich schon gesehen



Nee, noch nicht... wird aber sofort nachgeholt! Danke!


----------



## muh.gp (4. Apr. 2018)

Mal weniger Teich, dafür aber etwas Bonsai...

Ich hatte während dem Umbau letztes Jahr unter anderem einen kleinen Wacholder evakuieren müssen. Nach fast zwölf Monaten im Topf wurde der Ostermontag dazu genutzt, um aus dem kleinen Gehölz eine Bonsai-Kaskade zu gestalten. War durchaus nervös, schließlich hatte ich auf diesen Moment ein Jahr lang gewartet. Am Ende bin ich nicht unzufrieden mit dem Ergebnis....

vorher:

  

nachher:

  

Und die anderen Bonsai durften nach dem Winteraufenthalt im Koi-Häuschen auch wieder an die frische Luft...

      

Im Teich habe ich die Wassertemperatur mit Unterstützung der warmen Tage und meines Holzofens inzwischen wieder auf 16 Grad hochgefahren. Zudem habe ich den Filter (Matten und Helix) vorsichtig gereinigt. Irgendwie hat das meinen Koi nicht so gefallen... trotz bester Wasserwerte wirkten sie etwas "müde". Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Tierärztin habe ich dann heute auf 0,3% aufgesalzen und beobachte weiter. Der Frühjahrscheck steht ohnehin bald an und ich möchte sicher gehen, dass meine neuen Koi in ein gesundes und stabiles Umfeld einziehen können.

Auch ja, aus dem Duo an Neuzugängen wird ein Trio. War vorletzte Woche bei meinem Händler und konnte bei einem Karashimädel nicht widerstehen... war sozusagen mein Geburtstagsgeschenk an mich selbst. Aber "Psssst...", meine Regierung weiß noch nichts von der Neuen...


----------



## muh.gp (26. Mai 2018)

Wird echt mal wieder Zeit. Anbei ein paar Impressionen von meinem Gewässer und dem Drumherum...

Es ist eigentlich alles vorbereitet, damit sich die Neuen wohlfühlen und gut von den Alten aufgenommen werden.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkXgvhFAltA&t=44s_


Melde mich natürlich, wenn die Neuen im Wasser schwimmen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Mai 2018)

Klasse geworden dein Teich. 
Freu mich für dich.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Mai 2018)

Super schön geworden. 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2018)

Wenn du die Laichbürsten wie ein Bett nebeneinanderliegend aufreißt so das sich die Damen da her niederlegen können klappt das besser.

Asu fast vergessen einfach alles Top.
Wasser Fische Garten usw.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Juni 2018)

Der Countdown läuft! Irgendwie ist es wie in der Adventszeit kurz vor der Bescherung, die Vorfreude wächst stündlich...

Seit gestern laufen die Vorbereitungen auf meine Neuzugänge. Erste Maßnahme: der Futterautomat ist aus! Koi können ganz schön böse gucken... 

Heute ging es dann weiter...

Filterreinigung: 

 

Wasserwechsel: 

 

Salz vorbereiten und einwerfen (natürlich Stück für Stück und nicht alles auf einmal): 

     

Salzwert messen: 

 

Und jetzt noch zwei Mal schlafen, dann kommt das Christkind... und das mitten im Frühsommer. Herrlich!


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juni 2018)

Shipment-Day!

Oder Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag auf einmal...

  

Die Vorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen, nachher werden die Koi abgeholt.


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Was ist nun , wie lange willste uns noch auf die Folter spannen.....


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juni 2018)

Okay, dann mal los...

Ein sehr langer Tag geht gerade zu Ende. Und es war ein Hammertag mit vielen tollen Momenten!

Gegen 14:00 Uhr landete ich planmäßig in Abstatt. Andere Kunden waren da, also ein bisschen in die Becken kiebitzen. Gefährliche Geschichte... 

Dann kommt ein LKW und plötzlich war ich mitten drin, statt nur dabei. Nicht nur Shipment-Day bei mir, sondern auch bei Konishi. Sieben Paletten, rund 50 Kartons und weit über 100 Fische gab es zu entladen und versorgen. Und plötzlich würde es ein Arbeitstag...  Kartons stapeln, Tüten tragen, am liebsten wäre ich ab und zu heimlich zum Auto gelaufen und hätte eingeladen... 

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...

      

Nach knapp anderthalb Stunden war die Show gelaufen und es war erstmal Zeit für einen Kaffee. Dann wurden noch zwei andere Kunden bedient, aber ich hatte ja Zeit... also weiter in die Becken schauen und es entwickelte sich eine erste zarte Liebe...

Dann aber der große Moment! Nach fast 20 Monaten Wartezeit seit der Auktion Ende 2016 gingen wir an das eine Becken und holten meinen Goshiki und Goromo in die Wanne. Meine Fresse (Sorry!), was für ein Anblick. Unglaublich, einfach nur geil!

Im nächsten Becken kam der Karashi Jumbo-Tosai dazu und ganz zum Schluss wurde aus der zarten Liebe ein echtes Verlangen und ein putziger Showa fand sich unerwartet für ihn und mich in der Wanne. Eigentlich viel zu klein, aber ich konnte einfach nicht anders... 

Dann noch etwas Fachsimpelei, Fragen und Antworten, ein bisschen Gott und die Welt... es folgte der unvermeidliche Abschied und die Heimfahrt. Eine Fahrt die sicher zum Unmut der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer führte, denn ich fuhr als hätte ich Nitroglyzerin im Kofferraum...

Zuhause angekommen wurde zunächst die Temperatur angepasst und allmählich das Wasser angeglichen:

      

Und dann war es soweit. Einzeln rein in die Messwanne und dann ab in den Teich!

Zuerst der Goshiki, der nun den Namen "Kashi" trägt und über Winter nochmals zulegte und jetzt 58 cm misst.

  

Dann der (inzwischen und Gott sei Dank) Budo-Goromo. Mit zwei Zentimetern Zuwachs über den Winter wanderte er mit 55 cm und dem Namen "Cherry" in mein Gewässer. Und Michael, den MUSST Du dir live ansehen, einfach sensationell! Aber gleich zur Klarstellung: Nur Schauen, nicht mitnehmen!   

  

Dritter im Bunde war der Karashi, der als Jumbo-Tosai mit 46 cm einzog und eine echte Rakete werden könnte. In Anlehnung an meinen morgigen 20. Hochzeitstag wurde er auf "Twenty" getauft.

  

Und als letzter und absolut kleinster dürfte dann der Showa einziehen. Eigentlich ist er mit seinen 27 cm zu klein für meinen Teich, aber er wird das schon schaffen.

  

Ach ja, der Name... "Pünktchen" war mir schon beim ersten Blick ins Becken in Abstatt durch den Kopf gegangen und dabei blieb es dann auch!

Nach dem Einsetzen war dann echt Betrieb im Teich, in dem sich seit heute 16 Fischlein tummeln, und vorsichtshalber holte ich einen Teil meiner Winterabdeckung aus der Garage um die gefährlichsten Ecken zu schützen. Man(n) weiß ja nie, was die Neuzugänge, die alle Mädels sind, an Gefühlen im Bestand wecken... 

  

Die Reste der heutigen Veranstaltung werde ich dann morgen beseitigen...

  

Sollte ich es technisch hinkriegen, gibt es vom Einsetzen auch noch bewegte Bilder, aber das kann ein paar Tage dauern. Bilder bei echtem Tageslicht gibt es dann noch morgen oder übermorgen und ich hoffe, die neuen und die alten Koi zeigen sich dann von ihrer besten Seite... 

So, platt, kaputt, aber sehr glücklich beendete ich meine kurzen Bericht zum Neubesatz. Ich halte Euch weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Ich würde mal sagen , da hat einer einen Geilen Tag gehabt .....
Mal schauen wie es passt , müßen mal schauen ob wir nächsten Monat irgendein Wochenende finden , wo ich mir die Bande mal wieder in Natura ansehen kann .
Der Goshiki sieht auch Cool aus , aber den Koromo Schlägt er nicht ..   . Bin gespannt ob er noch ein wenig Dunkler wird .
Drück dir auf alle Fälle alle Daumen , das sich die neuen Koi gut einleben in deinem Gewässer .


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juni 2018)

Schöner Bericht! Danke und viel Spass mit den Fischen!


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2018)

Die ersten zwei Tage sind um..

Gestern war viel Betrieb im Teich und ich dachte zunächst, dass die Meute auf der Suche nach Futter meiner Seerosen endgültig den Gar ausmachen wollte...

 

Ein näherer Blick brachte dann aber des Rätsels Lösung. Von wegen geduldiges Kennenlernen... gerammelt wurde ohne Ende und die neue Goshiki-Dame mitten drin. Zum ersten Mal überhaupt hatte ich Laich im Teich und das nicht morgens, sondern mitten am Tag...

     

Als es gegen Abend etwas ruhiger wurde, habe ich den Filter sauber gemacht und etwas Wasser gewechselt. Gut, dass der Teich aufgesalzen ist und ich momentan ohnehin einen Futterstopp gesetzt habe. So blieben Nitrit und Ammonium im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich.

Heute nehmen sich die Koi einen echten Chilltag und natürlich hat der Teich jetzt etwas an Klarheit verloren, aber das kommt schon wieder... 

 

To be continued...


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder ein paar Tage vergangen und inzwischen kann ich wohl sagen, dass meine Neulinge gut und ohne Probleme im Teich angekommen sind. Wasserwerte sind alle in Ordnung und die Fütterung wird auch stetig gesteigert. Außer...

...es ist Veggie-Day:

 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Teichbesitzern nutze ich das Grünzeug nicht zur Algenbeseitigung, sondern als Futterergänzung. Zwar schaut einen der ein oder andere Koi anfangs etwas komisch an und natürlich landet letztlich rund ein Drittel des Salats im Skimmer, aber die Fische haben einen Heidenspaß und nach einer gewissen "Eingewöhnungs- und Probierphase" fressen sie dann auch.


----------



## muh.gp (12. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

was für ein Sommer! Heiß, aber einfach geil!

Nach zwei Wochen Urlaub am Bodensee, der fast schon Schakusi-Temperaturen hatte, verbringe ich meine letzten freien Tage als Strohwitwer alleine zu Hause. Das ist schön, denn Teich, Koi, Garten und Bonsai haben mir schon ein wenig gefehlt und nun kann ich diese Leidenschaften nochmals voll ausleben, bevor es am Donnerstag wieder zur Arbeit geht...

Aber Bilder sagen mehr als Worte...


----------



## muh.gp (5. Nov. 2018)

Ganz schön lange her...

Der tolle Sommer ist vorbei und es gilt den Blick auf den Winter zu richten. Meine Maßnahmen und Vorbereitungen, aber auch ein paar Infos zu meinem Gewässer habe ich in einem kurzen Video zusammengefasst:





_View: https://youtu.be/9EyQAyIVtKE_


Mit der Gesundheit und dem Wachstum über den Sommer bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Wasserwerte waren durchweg in Ordnung, der Riesler brachte zusätzliche Stabilität. Nach den paar "Eingriffen" in die Strömung im Teich hat sich auch der Schmutzabtransport weiter optimiert. Insgesamt eine tolle Saison.

Das Wachstum und die Kondition der Koi ist richtig gut, wobei meine beiden Tosai-Neuzugänge zu Überflieger wurden. Der Karashi legte 11 cm auf 57 cm zu, wurde aber vom Showa noch übertroffen. Der kleine Gosanke schaffte es stolze 15 cm zuzulegen und ist jetzt 42 cm groß. Dennoch bleibt er weiterhin der "Zwerg" im Teich, denn die restlichen Koi legten 4 bis 8 cm nach, wobei ich nicht alle gemessen habe. Es gibt wichtigeres... 

Jetzt hoffe ich auf einen ebenfalls sorgenfreien Winter und freue mich schon heute auf den kommenden Frühling. Aber alles hat eben seine Zeit...

Bis dann!


----------



## muh.gp (11. Dez. 2018)

Seit mehr als einem Monat schwimmen meine Koi nun unter der Abdeckung und mit Hilfe von Holz und ein wenig Strom tummeln sie sich immer noch bei 15 bis 16 Grad. Natürlich füttere ich bei laufendem Filter weiterhin, aber selbstverständlich der Jahreszeit und Wassertemperatur angepasst. Bis jetzt sind alle Fische gut drauf und bereit für den Winter. Mindestens bis Weihnachten werde ich die Temperaturen noch halten, dann lasse ich den Teich abkühlen und die Koi für rund vier Wochen bei ca. 6 Grad und sehr wenig Futter schwimmen, ehe es dann temperaturtechnisch ab Mitte/Ende Februar wieder langsam nach oben gehen soll. Bisher hat sich dieser Weg als gut erwiesen, also warum etwas ändern... 

Apropos Weihnachten... mein Geschenk habe ich mir bereits selbst gemacht, allerdings gilt es sich bis zum Frühsommer in Geduld zu üben.

 

Bei der Dame handelt es sich einen 46 cm großen Nisai aus dem Hause Konishi, die zudem mit Spannung verbunden ist. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob sie als Kohaku ihre Kreise durch mein Gewässer zieht oder sich für die Verwandlung zum Goromo entscheidet. Das Blut dazu hätte sie... mir selbst ist es letztlich egal, denn mir gefallen beide Varietäten und von der Zeichnung kann sie in beiden Bereichen sehr schön werden. Schauen wir mal.

Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Euren Fischen und Teichen einen Winter ohne Probleme und unangenehme Zwischenfälle!


----------



## muh.gp (24. Feb. 2019)

Und? Steht bei Euch auch schon der Frühling vor der Tür? Viel Sonne, warme Tage, kalte Nächte und so ganz traue ich dem Frieden noch nicht... aber in den Garten geht es natürlich trotzdem schon. Die Saison 2019 klopft kräftig an und das habe ich vor:





_View: https://youtu.be/QQtDICx0mZU_


Freue mich darauf!


----------



## Michael H (24. Feb. 2019)

Morsche
Dein Koromo wird immer mehr zum Budo .....
Geile Scheiss .......


----------



## muh.gp (24. Feb. 2019)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Dein Koromo wird immer mehr zum Budo .....
> Geile Scheiss .......



Yepp, sehr nette Dame!


----------



## muh.gp (2. Apr. 2019)

Hi,

schon wieder ein Viertel des Jahres vorbei und der Frühling kündigt sich zwar an, hat aber auch noch unschöne kalte Pausen...

Soweit ist alles im Lot, die Pflanzen sprießen, die Baustellen ruhen (noch...) und die Fische haben den Winter gut überstanden. Mein jüngster Karashi ist ein echter Brummer geworden, hatte sich aber im Januar ein Auge angeschlagen und es entwickelt sich nur sehr langsam zurück. Beim Goshiki stehen nach einer mechanischen Verletzung zwei Schuppen ab. Da aber nächste Woche Frau Doktor zum Frühjahrscheck kommt, mache ich keine Hektik und überlasse die Behandlungen der Expertin.

Ansonsten waren die letzten Tage traumhaft und bei über 16 Grad Wassertemperatur sind die Koi schon mächtig unterwegs. Schade, dass sich die nächste Kältefront schon wieder ankündigt... keine Frage, keinen Bock mehr auf Schnee und Kälte, ich will jetzt Wärme und Sonne! Schnellstmöglich!

Aber was rede ich...


----------



## muh.gp (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist Anfang Mai und Zeit für ein kleines Update.

Wie seit inzwischen sechs Wochen drehen meine Koi bei rund 17 Grad ihre Runden und warten wie ich auf konstantere Temperaturen. Nachts und an kalten Tagen ist der Teich weiterhin abgedeckt. Der Check durch Frau Doktor war positiv, Wasserwerte alle in Ordnung und auch den Fischen geht es Bestens.

Am Teich selbst habe ich dieses Jahr bis auf die Wasserwechsel noch nicht viel gemacht, dafür aber umso mehr mit meiner kleinen Sammlung an "Bäumen in der Schale". Sind inzwischen ganz schön viele geworden und so langsam ist neben Enttäuschungen und Verlusten auch so mancher Erfolg erkennbar. Aber seht selbst...






In zwei Wochen hole ich den bisher einzigen Neuzugang des Jahres beim Händler ab und hoffe, dass ich beim Blick in die Becken keine spontanen Liebesgefühle bekomme...

Und dann darf auch gerne der Sommer kommen!


----------



## Aquaga (17. Mai 2019)

Und? Wie macht sich der Neuzugang (oder die Neuzugänge )?
Ist er schon im Teich oder machst du erst mal eine Quarantäne?


----------



## muh.gp (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Gabor und natürlich auch alle anderen, 

bis jetzt ist alles sehr gut verlaufen. Eine Quarantäne mache ich nicht, da mein Bestand seit Jahren aus einer Quelle kommt, ich die Anlage dort bestens kenne und mein Teich vor dem Neuzugang tierärztlich untersucht worden ist.

Ich habe meine Vorgehensweise mal in einem "kurzen" Video zusammengefasst. Alles, von den Vorbereitungen bis zwei Tage nach dem Einsetzen, gibt es hier:





Was ich im Video garnicht erwähne... ich bin echt standhaft geblieben und es blieb bei der Goromo-Dame. Der einzige zusätzliche Kandidat schwamm schon bei einem anderen Kunden in der Wanne und war damit vergeben. Aber ich werde demnächst nochmal nach Abstatt fahren. Dann kommen neue Koi und es wird sicherlich deutlich schwerer "alleine" nach Hause zu fahren...

Aber letztlich fehlt nur noch eins... der Sommer darf kommen!


----------



## Aquaga (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo Holger,
sehr schön gemachtes Filmchen und Gratulation zu der tollen Dame! 

Weil lange lässt du das Salz denn drin? Machst du dann irgendwann einen großen Wasserwechsel 
oder lässt du die Konzentration ausschleichend fallen, mit den normalen Wasserwechseln?
Haste glaube ich gar nicht erwähnt (oder ich hab's überhört )​
Die Strategie mit nur einem Züchter und nur einem Händler/Importeur und dafür ohne Quarantäne hat was für sich.
Insbesondere in unserer Region wo es nur eine kurze Fahrt bis zum 'Europazentrum' des Züchters ist und man die
Fische selbst abholen kann. Da werde ich mir auch noch mal Gedanken drüber machen


----------



## muh.gp (18. Mai 2019)

Da ich momentan nicht füttere, werde ich erst in einer Woche einen größeren Wasserwechsel machen, danach baue ich den Wert mit den wöchentlichen Wechseln allmählich ab. Dabei überprüfe ich immer mal wieder den Salzgehalt, denn ab 0,2 % nutze ich das Wasser wieder zum Gießen im Garten. 

Ich hatte es in einem Teil vom Video, den ich aber nicht verarbeitet habe, denn dann wäre es zu einem Spielfilm geworden... 

Und ja, die Nähe zum Händler hat was und für mich gibt es bisher keinen Grund etwas an dieser Quelle zu ändern...


----------



## muh.gp (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich mal schönes Wetter, endlich mal warm. Zum Ausklang des Wochenendes sitze ich auf meiner Terrasse am Teich, surfe ein bisschen im Internet und höre plötzlich ein Rascheln. Blick zu den Fischen, Blick zum Futterautomat und da will sich einer seiner Abendessen stibitzen...





Waschbär-Alarm am Teich! Und Angst scheint das Tier nicht wirklich zu haben...

Wer hat damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Ist der Kamerad für die Koi gefährlich? Wie kann ich in vertreiben?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Peter_W (27. Mai 2019)

ähmm... Wieso sehe ich von Deinen Videos nix weiter als ein schwarzes Rechteck in Deinen Beiträgen ?
Was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2019)

Keine Ahnung,  bei mir sehe ich das Vorschaubild mit dem Monster Fischkiller


----------



## Peter_W (27. Mai 2019)

In anderen Threads ist der YouTube-Link drunterstehend eingeblendet.


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2019)

Stimmt der Link unten drunter ist nicht da.
Nimmst halt den: 



_View: https://youtu.be/7ztQsG60-Ks_


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2019)

Ab und zu hat man auch Überraschungen in der Stadt. 
3m war das Maß damals zu meinem Nerz am Teich.
Dein Futter riecht einfach zu gut für den Waschbär.


----------



## Peter_W (27. Mai 2019)

danke...


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Zunächst neues vom Waschbär. Nachdem ich den Zugang zu meinem Futter versperrt hatte (siehe Video), dachte ich, es hätte sich erledigt. Doch der Kamerad war einfallsreich, kletterte einfach auf die Halterung und klaute gemütlich weiter mein Futter. Nun habe ich die Einfriedung weiter ausgebaut und seither habe ich ihn zumindest nicht mehr gesehen und auch die Futtermengen im Automat nehmen entsprechend den Gaben an die Fische ab.

  

Nicht hübsch, aber zumindest bisher effektiv... 

Zudem habe ich die ein oder andere kleine Veränderung vorgenommen, dazu aber alles im Video:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTqQHTujzps&t=30s_


Einen traurigen Vorfall hatte ich dann noch letzte Woche. Am Dienstagabend, nach einem Gewitter, ist mein Ochiba kollabiert. Er schwamm mit dem Bauch nach oben und schreckte kurz auf, wenn man ihn anstupste, dann aber wieder in die "Bauch-oben-Lage". Also habe ich ihn rausgeholt, in eine belüftete Wanne getan und die Kiemen mit kaltem Wasser gespült. Nach ein paar Minuten setzte die Atmung aus und ich ging zur Herzmassage über. Leider hat er es nicht geschafft, denn nach 30 Minuten stellte ich die Wiederbelebung ein. Bei der "Obduktion" konnte ich keinerlei Auffälligkeiten erkennen. Keine Verhärtungen, keine Wunden, nichts im Maul und auch die Abstriche waren ohne Befund.

  

Sehr, sehr schade, denn es war einer meiner schönsten und zutraulichsten Fische und hatte sich über die sechs Jahre in meinem Teich toll entwickelt. Aber auch das gehört auch zum Hobby... 

Und nun darf der Sommer ein Weilchen bleiben! Wird Zeit...


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2019)

Für den Verlust gibt es nur ein Beileid aber der Rest verdient den like.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Juni 2019)

Sehr schade um das Tier.
Mein zwei jähriges Maruten Ochiba Männchen, ist auch plötzlich verstorben beim laichen.

Herzinfarkt, auch später vom Tierarzt bestätigt.
Schade, aber kann man nichts machen.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Sep. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

der Sommer ist fast vorbei und es wird Zeit für ein kleines Update zu meiner kleinen Ruheoase.





_View: https://youtu.be/Tq28U7_74Do_


Genauere Fakten zu Teich und Koi gibt es dann demnächst.

Wünschen allen einen schönen Herbst!


----------



## muh.gp (25. Okt. 2019)

Herbstliche Grüße an die Teichgemeinde,

der Sommer ist vorbei, der Herbst in vollem Gang. Zeit noch mal in den Teich zu schauen...

Dank provisorischer Abdeckung bei Nacht und schlechtem Wetter drehen meine Koi auch Ende Oktober bei über 15 Grad ihre Runden und sind noch fleißig am Futtern. Klar, die Menge ist knapp die Hälfte des Sommers, aber jedes Gramm vor dem Winter ist ein Gramm für den Frühling... 

Nach einem Sommer ohne Probleme, außer dem unerwarteten und nicht vermeidbaren Tod meines Ochibas, wollte ich dann doch mal wissen, ob meine Fische das Futter auch in „Lebendmasse“ umwandeln konnten und so folgte ich dem Beispiel der Japaner und startete meine kleine Ikeage an meinem Gewässer. Viel Spaß!





_View: https://youtu.be/Yy8mdpxqwH0_
An meinen sonstigen Veränderungen, Optimierungen, Verschlimmbesserungen und deren Rückbau, sowie ein paar Ideen und Versuchen lasse ich Euch teilnehmen, wenn ich den Teich für den Winter fertig mache.

Bis dahin einen sonnigen, schönen, einfach goldenen Herbst!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Nov. 2019)

Der Winter naht...

Anfang November und es wird Zeit den Garten, die Teiche und die kleinen Bäume auf die kommenden Monate vorzubereiten. Schneiden hier, abdecken da, Koihaus aufbauen dort, Ihr kennt das ja...

Fertig bin ich noch nicht, aber der erste Schritt ist getan. Das Haus steht (Sorry, Gabor! Lade Dich hiermit zum Abbau ein! ), Wasserpflanzen geschnitten, jede Menge Grünabfall produziert und der Rest kommt auch noch... 





_View: https://youtu.be/r7mBe1Qjuio_


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## muh.gp (17. Nov. 2019)

Tja, die Tage werden kürzer, die Nächte kälter und es gilt alles auf den Winter vorzubereiten. Nach drei Wochenenden habe ich „fertig“ und die kalte Jahreszeit kann kommen. Im dritten Teil meines Saisonfinales 2019 geht es ausschließlich um den Teich und meinen Weg durch den Winter.





_View: https://youtu.be/tg6U078tWkI_


Leider musste ich letzte Woche noch eine unschöne Pflicht erfüllen, denn beim Herbstcheck im September wurde bei meinem Asagi ein Tumor diagnostiziert. Der Koi wurde bei der Untersuchung punktiert und nun war er wieder sehr dick geworden. Also habe ich ihn nochmals heraus geholt und abgetastet. Der Tumor war zwar nicht größer, aber der Asagi war voll mit Flüssigkeit, was sich sehr eindeutig erfühlen ließ. Wie bereits beim Check mit dem Doc abgestimmt, habe ich den Fisch dann eingeschläfert. Sehr traurig, aber unvermeidbar. 

Euch allen eine ruhige und problemfreie Winterzeit am und im Teich!


----------



## troll20 (18. Nov. 2019)

Nicht schön, aber besser als wenn er/ sie sich quält. 
Am anderen Ende der Regenbogenbrücke sehen wir uns alle wieder.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Dez. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass Ihr alle gut „geweihnachtet“ habt und bereit für das neue Jahr seid.

Zwischen den Jahren möchte ich Euch ein kleines Update zu meinem Teich geben... Momentan schwimmen meine Koi Dank Abdeckung und Heizung weiterhin konstant zwischen 13 und 14 Grad. Da sie noch recht munter unterwegs sind, bekommen sie weiterhin drei mal täglich Futter und nehmen es sehr gut an. Wasserwechsel wird alle zwei Wochen durchgeführt, der Filter alle vier Wochen gereinigt. Die Werte sind alle im grünen Bereich und die Fische sind fit. 

Nun warte ich mal die weitere Entwicklung in Sachen Winter ab. Den Vorhersagen zufolge soll da ja durchaus noch Kälte kommen. Von mir aus gerne, denn wie jedes Jahr möchte ich meinen Koi auch in diesem Winter vier bis sechs Wochen Ruhe bei kühlen 6 Grad „gönnen“. Schauen wir mal...

Ansonsten geht in Sachen Garten, Teich, Koi und Bonsai momentan nicht viel. Leider... vor lauter Langeweile und Sehnsucht habe ich mal wieder ein kleines Video zu meinem Reich gestaltet. Viel Spaß dabei!





_View: https://youtu.be/tnDtckmihMw_


Und jetzt wünsche ich Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr bzw. Jahrzehnt, viel Glück, Gesundheit und Erfolg. Dazu einen schönen Winter, eine problemlose kalte Jahreszeit im und am Teich und gesunde Fische! 

Kommt gut rein und bis bald!


----------



## muh.gp (8. Apr. 2020)

Upps, schon wieder eine ganze Zeit her...

Kurz vor Ostern gibt es von mir noch ein erstes Hallo in 2020 und kurzes Update zu meinem Gewässer. 

Was ich den letzten Tagen so gemacht habe, seht ihr im Video. Zu meinen 17 bunten Fischen im Teich ist der Winter kurz geschildert. Alle sind sehr gut durchgekommen, Filter lief wie immer ohne Pause, gefüttert habe ich bis auf zwei Wochen im Februar ebenfalls durchgehend. Alle zwei Wochen wurden rund 10% Wasser gewechselt, alle drei bis vier Wochen der Filter grob gereinigt. Geheizt habe ich sehr wenig und liege Stand heute Abend bei 14,1 Grad. Der Sonne sei es gedankt! Nachts decke ich noch provisorisch ab und so bringe ich aktuell jeden Tag rund 0,5 Grad Steigerung in die Wassertemperatur.

Neuzugänge sind bisher nicht geplant, aber man weiß ja nie...  gleiches gilt für Veränderungen am Teich und Filter. Das System läuft sehr gut, den Fischen geht es gut, aber an ein paar Rädchen dreht man im Laufe eines Jahres dann doch immer. Warten wir es ab.






Nun wünsche ich Euch allen frohe Ostern, einen guten Start in den Frühling und Sommer und natürlich alles Gute. 
Bleibt gesund!


----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder Zeit für einen kurzen Zwischenbericht.

Vor zwei Wochen war Frau Doktor am Teich und was soll ich sagen, alles perfekt. Eine 1 mit Sternchen bekam ich von ihr. Schön, nein, sehr schön! 

Jetzt ist der Frühsommer da und auch neue Fische ziehen ein. Durch die Osteraktion meines Händlers kam ich kurzentschlossen an einen Karashi-Tosai. Doch wohin mit rund 17 cm Fisch, wenn der Bestand sich zwischen 50 und 75 cm bewegt? Eine Lösung musste her und wurde gefunden. Ich habe einfach meinen „Pflanzfilter“, besser meinen Seerosenbereich zur Aufzuchtstation umfunktioniert...

             

Der „Nachteil“ ist sicher das Volumen, das mit rund 300 Litern knapp, aber ausreichend ist, doch die Vorteile überwiegen deutlich. Gleiches Wasser, gleiche Temperatur und damit das identische Umfeld wie bei den großen Koi. Beste Wasserqualität, da das Wasser direkt vom Filter kommt. Zur Sicherheit habe ich noch eine kleine Belüftung reingehängt. Zudem kann ich die kleinen Koi ganz gezielt füttern und so ein (hoffentlich) gutes Wachstum erzielen.

Inzwischen schwimmen neben dem Karashi noch vier weitere Zwerge in dem Becken. Ein Ochiba, ein Goshiki und zwei Kohaku leisten dem gelben „Riesen“ Gesellschaft. Zwischen 12 und 15 cm misst das Quartett und hat somit viel Luft nach oben... Leider habe ich die Fische nicht fotografiert, sondern nur gefilmt, aber Bilder hole ich nach.

Bis August oder September möchte ich die Koi in der Aufzuchtstation großziehen, außer der ein oder andere sprengt mit starkem Wachstum den Rahmen. Umsetzen ist ja kein Problem, da die Fische bereits im identischen Umfeld leben. Auch das war für mich ein dickes Pro-Argumente für diese Lösung.

Die Aufzucht und das Wachstum werde ich über den Sommer dokumentieren und im Herbst via YouTube berichten. Ich bin mächtig gespannt wohin die Reise geht!

Apropos YouTube, heute ist mein Teich in einem der Blogs meines Lieblingskanals zu sehen. Ab 14:56 Minuten geht es um mein Gewässer, allerdings noch im Winterzustand. Hier der Link dazu:






So, das war es für heute. Startet gut in die Saison! Und natürlich werde ich weiter berichten!


----------



## muh.gp (20. Mai 2020)

So, nach der kurzen Vorstellung mit Fotos nun in bewegten Bildern!

Meine Koi-Mission für 2020 ist damit definiert: Aufzucht!


----------



## muh.gp (23. Aug. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder was von meinem Teich und speziell den kleinen Tosai.





_View: https://youtu.be/w-MKMKcLZs8_


Leider musste ich just heute das kleine Becken wegen Undichtigkeiten aufgeben und so schwimmen die Kleinen seit rund zwei Stunden bei den Großen im Teich. Dort sorgen sie erstmal für einige Bewegung im Gewässer. Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, weitere Messungen werden nun natürlich schwieriger.

Ansonsten ist soweit alles klar am Teich und es läuft die Konditionierung für den Winter.

Euch allen einen schönen restlichen Sommer und einen guten Start in den Herbst!


----------



## muh.gp (27. Okt. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ist das Jahr wirklich schon fast wieder vorbei? Die Zeit rast...

Der Herbst ist da, der Winter steht vor der Tür. Ich habe am letzten Wochenende den sonnigen Samstag genutzt und mal ein paar meiner "großen" Koi in die Wanne geholt. Sozusagen meine kleine Ikeage im eigenen Teich... Viel Spaß dabei!





_View: https://youtu.be/NC5_jELYBN8_


Ach ja, die Tosai kommen dann nächste Woche dran!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Nov. 2020)

Und wieder ich...

Der Herbst ist da, der Winter kommt und für die fünf Tosai endet damit der erste Sommer in meinem Teich.

Mein Fazit: Durchwachsen das Wachsen! Aber dennoch eine hoch interessante Erfahrung!





_View: https://youtu.be/5XY243iVdlg_


Kommt gut durch die kalten Monate!


----------



## muh.gp (10. Feb. 2021)

Hallo zusammen und zuerst ein gutes neues Jahr!

Nachdem der Süden nun auch in den "Tiefen-Winter-Modus" zu wechseln scheint, zeige ich Euch mal meine Maßnahmen gegen die erwarteten zweistelligen Minusgrade...





_View: https://youtu.be/7S9_FdxT7N0_


Passt auf Euch, Eure Fische, Pflanzen und kleinen Bäume auf!


----------



## PeBo (25. Feb. 2021)

Moin Holger, gerade habe ich gesehen, dass dein Teich wieder bei Modern Koi Blog vorgestellt wird:




Gruß Peter

PS: ab Minute 13:30 geht es los!


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2021)

DANKE für den Hinweis!

Hätte ich jetzt fast verpasst...


----------



## muh.gp (24. Mai 2021)

Echt? Schon wieder Mai, schon wieder Pfingsten? Freunde, die Zeit fliegt... 

Es ist etwas ruhiger geworden um meinem Teich, die Fische paddeln gesund durch das Wasser, der Filter filtert so wie er soll und auch die Technik funktioniert anstandslos. Dazu habe ich mein Engagement in Sachen Handball nicht nur wegen Corona deutlich reduziert. 

Aber was macht man mit der übrigen Zeit? Sich in die nächsten Aufgaben stürzen... und dann merkt man, dass nicht nur Koi „süchtig“ machen können, sondern auch kleine Bäume in der Schale... gut, dass beides auch noch so gut zusammen passt! 

Aber seht selbst:





_View: https://youtu.be/c33Yqg1xie8_


Wenn aus dem Koi-Kichi, gleich noch der Bonsai-Kichi wird. Eine verheerende Kombination... 

Viel Spaß, das Wetter ist eh mies...


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2021)

Sorry Holger du bist auch hu spät 
Das kam doch schon im Frühstücksfernsehen


----------



## muh.gp (2. Juni 2021)

Kurzes Update zum Teich. Technik, Optik und neue Fische. 

Viel Spaß!





_View: https://youtu.be/wtEePt8hSaU_


----------



## PeBo (27. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Holger, auf deinem Kanal sehe ich nur noch Bonsai, Bonsaischnitt und Bonsaipflege. 
Ich denke, es wäre mal wieder Zeit für ein Update von deinem Teich .
Was machen deine Koi?


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2021)

Ja @PeBo ich fühle mich auch total vernachlässigt. Keine neuen Eindrücke mehr von den schönen Fischis.


----------



## muh.gp (31. Okt. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Holger, auf deinem Kanal sehe ich nur noch Bonsai, Bonsaischnitt und Bonsaipflege.
> Ich denke, es wäre mal wieder Zeit für ein Update von deinem Teich .
> Was machen deine Koi?





troll20 schrieb:


> Ja @PeBo ich fühle mich auch total vernachlässigt. Keine neuen Eindrücke mehr von den schönen Fischis.



Fiel mir auch schon auf…  aber an den kleinen Bäumen ist einfach mehr zu tun… der Teich läuft halt (zum Glück…)

Gut, dass ich für das letzte Oktoberwochenende geplant habe fast schon traditionell ein paar Fische auszumessen… 

Gestern hat das Wetter nicht mitgespielt, vielleicht wird heute ein Drehtag?  Gebt mir noch ein paar Tage…


----------



## muh.gp (9. Nov. 2021)

Hallo!

Ihr wolltet Infos zu Koi und Teich? Und natürlich ist Eurer Wunsch mein Befehl.

Hier findet Ihr Teil 1 meiner Ikeage 2021:




_View: https://youtu.be/uAbJzjVsGeU_


Teil 2 folgt nächste Woche, dann geht es um die letztjährigen Tosai.

Jezt aber viel Spaß!


----------



## muh.gp (16. Nov. 2021)

Und da ist er, der zweite Teil zu meiner Ikeage 2021.

Und natürlich sind meine Tosai inzwischen sogar Sansai, also dreijährig... 
aber es ist wie bei dem eigenen Kindern, sie bleiben immer die Babys bzw. eben Tosai... 





_View: https://youtu.be/6LCa62HdL4E_


----------



## muh.gp (14. Dez. 2021)

Zig Wege führen am Koiteich durch den Winter und die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander.

Mein Weg lautet Abdeckung, Heizung und kontrollierte Wassertemperaturen ohne großen Schwankungen. Für die Wärme sorgt dabei ein im Filter versenkter Holzofen und den stelle ich Euch in diesem Video einfach mal vor...





_View: https://youtu.be/Wj8nwO9aKoM_


----------



## PeBo (14. Dez. 2021)

Sag mal Holger, wäre ein Aschesauger nicht eine große Arbeitserleichterung für dich?

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2021)

Danke  
Hab da die gleiche Frage wie Peter 
Und dazu noch: wie sieht es mit Kohle, Briketts, Holzkohle oder ähnlichem aus? Schon einmal probiert?


----------



## krallowa (15. Dez. 2021)

Moin,
keine schlechte Idee, aber warum lässt du die Abwärme aus dem Schornstein ungenutzt?
Kannst du den Ofen nicht in Nähe des Häuschens einbauen und den Schornstein durch das Häuschen führen.
Dann hast du da immer schöne Raumtemperaturen und die Oberfläche des Wassers würde dort auch die Wärme aufnehmen.
Es geht ja ne Menge Energie einfach in ungenutzt in die Umgebung.
Ansonsten ganz cool, wenn man günstig an Holz kommt.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## muh.gp (15. Dez. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Euer Interesse! Ich arbeite die Fragen und Anregungen mal der Reihe nach ab...



PeBo schrieb:


> Sag mal Holger, wäre ein Aschesauger nicht eine große Arbeitserleichterung für dich?
> 
> Gruß Peter


Hallo Peter,
eine sehr gute Idee, die ich mir überlegen werde. Allerdings spricht dagegen, dass ich die Leerung über den Winter "nur" 6 oder 7 mal machen muss. Aber man(n) wird nicht jünger, spätestens wenn die "6" vorne steht werde ich mir den Luxus leisten. 



troll20 schrieb:


> Danke
> Hab da die gleiche Frage wie Peter
> Und dazu noch: wie sieht es mit Kohle, Briketts, Holzkohle oder ähnlichem aus? Schon einmal probiert?


Hallo René,
Kohle-Briketts habe ich schon probiert, bringt auch was, aber irgendwie riecht man den Einsatz von Kohle. Besser gesagt, es stinkt regelrecht, vor allem am Ende. Das möchte ich meinen Nachbarn nicht zumuten...  Ich bin schon froh, dass der Holzofen "toleriert" wird.
Zudem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Ofen von der offenen Flamme lebt. Denn dann wird der ganze Ofen heiß und dadurch auch das vorbeifließende Wasser. 



krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> keine schlechte Idee, aber warum lässt du die Abwärme aus dem Schornstein ungenutzt?
> Kannst du den Ofen nicht in Nähe des Häuschens einbauen und den Schornstein durch das Häuschen führen.
> Dann hast du da immer schöne Raumtemperaturen und die Oberfläche des Wassers würde dort auch die Wärme aufnehmen.
> ...


Hallo Ralf,
das war die ursprüngliche Idee. Zunächst hatte ich einen Ofen außerhalb des Wassers angedacht, der im Koihaus unterkommt und dann mit einer Pumpe mit Kaltwasser beliefert wird. Aber ein Ofen in geschlossenen Räumen hat noch mal einen ganz anderen Anspruch, zudem wäre eine deutlich aufwendigere Bauweise des Häuschen erforderlich gewesen. Die Strahlungswärme vor allem des Ofenrohrs ist echt brutal.
Diese Wärme würde ich natürlich gerne mit nutzen, habe aber noch keine sinnvolle Lösung. Eine Option wäre das Ofenrohr mit einem flexiblen und hitzebeständigen Schlauch zu umwickeln und das Wasser mit einer Pumpe daran vorbei zuführen. Doch auch hier gibt es ein "Aber". Denn außerhalb der Heizintervalle müsste ich die Pumpe ausschalten, da ich sonst für eine unerwünschte Kühlung sorge. Sicher lösbar und eine Option für die Zukunft.

Falls jemand einen Tipp für eine "Umwicklung" des Ofenrohrs hat, immer her damit. Ich bin für jede Anregung sehr dankbar.

Vielleicht noch zur Klarstellung, da ich es im Video nicht erwähnt hatte:
Was passiert, wenn ich unterwegs bin oder im Urlaub? 
Dann kommt eine ganz normale Elektroheizung mit 2 kW zum Einsatz, aber das geht richtig ins Geld...


----------



## krallowa (15. Dez. 2021)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Die Strahlungswärme vor allem des Ofenrohrs ist echt brutal.


Ich kenn das von meinem Kamin im Haus, heize ich bei mir im Erdgeschoss können die Mieter in der 1. Etage ihre Heizung ausstellen.
Dann ist die Wand, durch die mein Kamin geht, so warm das sie eher lüften als heizen müssen .

MfG
Ralf


----------



## muh.gp (8. März 2022)

In unruhigen Zeiten einfach mal...

Abschalten. Ablenken. Auszeit.





_View: https://youtu.be/PK64ABED-gA_


----------



## PeBo (8. März 2022)

Hallo Holger, sehr schön passend für diese verrückte Zeit. Sehr gefühlvoll arrangiert! Gefällt mir sehr!!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2022)

Mal ein "schmatzendes" Lebenszeichnen von meinem Gewässer...





_View: https://youtu.be/jdEZCnaXX74_


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

So ist das schön. Und man kann jeden einzelnen genau begutachten    Reiswafeln mögen meine nicht so, dann lieber eine Bämme oder Brötchen noch lieber Steak.
Nur die schüchternen gehen lieber an die Zehen und man muss aufpassen das man nicht zuckt vor Schreck. Welche Maße haben die kleinen den vom letzten Jahr, da muss wohl mal wieder eine Ikeage stattfinden


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juni 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Welche Maße haben die kleinen den vom letzten Jahr, da muss wohl mal wieder eine Ikeage stattfinden


Die Ikeage gab es letzten Herbst und das Video ist im Beitrag #499, gemessen wird erst wieder im Oktober. Aber sie wachsen...


----------



## muh.gp (30. Aug. 2022)

Der 10. Sommer mit meinem Koiteich geht auf die Zielgerade. Unglaublich, wie die Zeit vergeht...

In diesem Video geht es um das Thema Futter, Fütterung und wie ich meine Fische an die Hand gebracht habe.





_View: https://youtu.be/wBs28kWG-Y0_



Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2022)

Ist leider auf Privat ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## muh.gp (30. Aug. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ist leider auf Privat ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


nicht mehr...


----------



## Mushi (30. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Holger,

schönes ausführliches Video. Um welche Futter es sich handelt weiß ich nicht. Wir haben seit letzter Saison pondware Pure auf dem Markt, das für wenig Ausscheidungen und klares Wasser sorgt und viele Koihalter überzeugen konnte. Schau es Dir gerne mal an: http://www.koifutter-pure.de/Koifutter/

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2022)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> schönes ausführliches Video. Um welche Futter es sich handelt weiß ich nicht. Wir haben seit letzter Saison pondware Pure auf dem Markt, das für wenig Ausscheidungen und klares Wasser sorgt und viele Koihalter überzeugen konnte. Schau es Dir gerne mal an: http://www.koifutter-pure.de/Koifutter/
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank,

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich werde auf mein Ausgangsfutter zurückgehen, da weiß ich, dass es funktioniert. 
Ein "Saisonversuch" reicht erstmal...


----------



## Mushi (31. Aug. 2022)

Verständlich


----------



## krallowa (31. Aug. 2022)

Hallo, 
ich werde das Futter testen und berichten. Suche schon länger nach einem anderen Futter und 4,5mm finde ich eine Interesse Größe, hatte bisher mal 6 mal 3 mm. 
Werde berichten. 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Biko (31. Aug. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde das Futter testen und berichten. Suche schon länger nach einem anderen Futter und 4,5mm finde ich eine Interesse Größe, hatte bisher mal 6 mal 3 mm.
> Werde berichten.
> MfG
> Ralf


Habe auch gerade einen 15kg Sack bestellt und werde einen Testdurchlauf starten


----------



## muh.gp (1. Nov. 2022)

Zum Start in den November gibt es Fisch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Koi-Ikeage 2022. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_View: https://youtu.be/greZNHtBfNY_


----------



## PeBo (2. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Holger, wieder mal ein sehr schönes Video von dir und deinen Koi.
Die unaufgeregte, entspannte Art, das ganze zu kommentieren gefällt mir immer besonders gut.

Sehr gefallen hat mir auch am Anfang und besonders beim Abspann, wenn ein Koi direkt auf die Kamera zuschwimmt, und dann dein Schriftzug mit dunklem Hintergrund eingeblendet wird. Tolle Idee!

Mach weiter so, und gerne öfters mal ein Video über deinen Teich und die Koi.

Gruß Peter


----------



## muh.gp (2. Nov. 2022)

Danke, Peter! Freut mich sehr, dass Dir das Video gefällt. So langsam bekommt man Routine beim Filmen…

Ich nehme mir jedes Jahr vor zwei oder drei Koi-Videos mehr zu machen, aber das System läuft so gut und ruhig, dass ich es am Ende echt vergesse…‍


----------

